# Schnäppchenjägerthread [Bikes, Komponenten, Teile] !!keine Fragen/Diskussionen!!



## Torsten (24. Januar 2013)

*Der NEUE Schnäppchenjägerthread!*

Da der alte Thread nun schon einige Zeitr läuft und sehr unübersichtlich ist, hat sich das Forum-Team dazu entschlossen, einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen, jedoch nicht um ein paar Regeln einzuführen...

*Regeln:*


*NUR Links posten und zusätzlich angeben, was dort angeboten wird! Also Bezeichnung und den Schnäppchenpreis!*
*Keine Shop-Links, wo man sich erst anmelden muss, um das Schnäppchen zu sehen*
*Keine privaten Ebay-und Bikemarkt-Links*
*Keine Ebay-Links, da diese meist nur kurzfristig aktiv sind*
*KEINERLEI Kommentierung der Links, wie "Danke..." oder ähnliches*
*Wer meint, dass es sich um keine Schnäppchen handelt, kann dies im Diskussionsthread kund tun, dies wäre ansonsten ebenfalls eine Kommentierung*
*Grundsätzlich KEINE Diskussion und Fragen*
*Der Thread wird regelmäßig gesäubert, das heißt, Angebote werden nach ca. 30 tagen gelöscht*
*Schnäppchen müssen als solche erkennbar sein *

Hier könnt Ihr diskutieren, Fragen stellen etc.: *Schnäppchen-Laber-Thread*

*Update 1: RCZ Angebote* bitte nicht mehr hier einstellen, sondern im *RCZ Angebote Thread* (dort kann auch gelabert werden)

*Update 2: *in diesen Thread gehören Schnäppchen zu* Fahrrädern, Komponenten und Zubehör-Teilen. *Bekleidungs-Schnäppchen bitte im separaten *Bekleidungs-Schnäppchen-Thread* posten.

Grundsätzlich behalten wir uns die kommentarlose Löschung einzelner einzelner Beiträge vor.

*Anmerkung:*  Grundsätzlich kann das Thema auch ohne ein "Posting" über "Themen-Optionen" abonniert werden!

*Ergänzung* Neben dem reinen Link auch angeben, um was für ein Schnäppchen es sich handelt und den Schnäppchenpreis! (Wunsch der User!)


Gruß Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team


----------



## Torsten (24. September 2015)

In diesem Thread geht es um *besondere* Schnäppchen.  Jedem Schnäppchenjäger ist klar, dass es bei den Onlinestores immer wieder Schnäppchen gibt. Daher reicht es nicht aus, einfach nur ein Link zu den Onlinestore zu posten.

Wir erwarten Links zu einem speziellen Schnäppchen mit der Angabe des Schnäppchenpreises und um was es sich für ein Schnäppchen handelt.

Alles andere, insbesondere reine Links ohne weitere Angaben werden von uns Kommentarlos gelöscht !

Gruß Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scili (10. Oktober 2022)

Für die Kids ein paar tolle Asssaver grad sehr günstig bei BD.
Dino kostet 12,99 bei BC. Hier nur 8,99. Fairy Girl sogar nur 7,99.
Price alert is raus an BC 








						Rear Mudguard Kids 'schmutzfink'
					

Das Schutzblech für die Montage am Sattel: rie:sel design 'schmutzfink' rear Mudguard  Hier stehen die Sattelstreben hinten enger beieinander. Die Funktion des „schmutzfink“ entspricht dem Mudguard „ritze...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## Biker 82 (11. Oktober 2022)

Mobiler Hochdruckreiniger für unterwegs. Ich denke baugleich mit Aqua2go
Camping Wagner


----------



## JSP80 (12. Oktober 2022)

Bei gocycle gibts die RockShox Pike Ultimate MY21 DebonAir 29" 130 mm in silber um € 549,00
https://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/de/?a=61918
und die 2021 Rock Shox ZEB Ultimate 29" Charger 2.1 RC2, Offset 44 in 160 (schwarz) und 170 (grau um € 629,99
https://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/g...harger-2-1-RC2-Offset-44-Ausfuehrung-waehlen/


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (12. Oktober 2022)

Reverse Components um die 30% reduziert (auch Carbon-Kram):





						HIBIKE ☑️ HotDeal Sale
					

Fahrradteile, Fahrradzubehör und Fahrradbekleidung - günstig online echte Schnäppchen - HotDeal




					www.hibike.de
				




Auch n Wahoo Elemnt Roam Bundle für 270€, weiß allerdings nicht ob das n guter Preis ist...


----------



## michael66 (12. Oktober 2022)

Trek Slash 7 radioactive red - black in L und XL
Lieferzeit
sofort lieferbar
2.719,00 € statt 3.199,00 €









						Trek Slash 7 radioactive red - black
					

Farbe: radioactive red - black




					www.klbikes-outlet.de
				




Trek Remedy 8 matte olive - grey m/L und L
Lieferzeit
sofort lieferbar
3.329,00 € statt 3.699,00 €

Die haben noch weitere Trek reduziert,falls jemand auf der Suche ist wie ich 🙂


----------



## Innsbruuucker (12. Oktober 2022)

michael66 schrieb:


> Trek Slash 7 radioactive red - black in L und XL
> Lieferzeit
> sofort lieferbar
> 2.719,00 € statt 3.199,00 €
> ...








						Trek Remedy 7 27,5" 2022 Enduro Bike - Enduro - Mountainbike - Bike - Alle
					

Das Remedy 7 ist ein Mountainbike, das für den Berg geschaffen ist. Unser erschwinglichstes Remedy bietet alle Performance-Features, die du für eine tolle Zeit auf technischen Trails brauchst. Der lange Federweg, die Variosattelstütze und der 12-fach-Antr




					www.sportokay.com
				



2520€ statt 3000€ mit NEW10

Slash gibts nur in Carbon bis -20%:





						Suchergebnisse für: 'slash'
					

Entdecken, shoppen und einkaufen bei SportOkay.com: Günstige Preise für Sportartikel, Outdoor, Bergsport, Klettern, Laufen, Running, Bike, Ski, Tourenski, Langlaufen, Fashion, Fitness, Uhren Actions Cams; mehr auf SportOkay.com




					www.sportokay.com


----------



## Viersen222 (12. Oktober 2022)

Zeb 2.1 Ultimate in 27,5" div. Ausfürhungen für 499€:



			https://www.gocycle.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/8924/


----------



## xforce1 (12. Oktober 2022)

Cane Creek Helm Air MKII 29 Zoll Federgabel - 160mm - 44mm Offset - Tapered - 15x110mm Boost - glossy black​
Gute Gabel für 660,- Euro. Kostet bei anderen Anbietern deutlich mehr



			https://www.bike24.de/p1384602.html
		


Und auch andere Cane Creek Artikel teils deutlich reduziert:



			https://www.bike24.de/marken/cane-creek?sort=discount_desc


----------



## Krischmi (13. Oktober 2022)

FOX FLOAT DPX2 DÄMPFER PERFORMANCE 210X55 EVOL LV 2021 NEU​für 217,18€ :









						Fox Float DPX2 Dämpfer Performance 210x55 Evol LV 2021 Neu
					

Fox Float DPX2 210x55 Performance Dämpfer um nur 219.- und andere Dämpfer für MTB und E-Bike aus Restposten und Abverkäufen neu und günstig kaufen!!




					www.used-elitebikes.com
				




FOX FLOAT DPX2 DÄMPFER FACTORY 210X55 EVOL LV 2021 NEU​für 336,18€ :









						Fox Float DPX2 Dämpfer Factory 210x55 Evol LV 2021 Neu
					

Fox Float DPX2 210x55 Factory Dämpfer um nur 339.- und andere Dämpfer für MTB und E-Bike aus Restposten und Abverkäufen neu und günstig kaufen!!




					www.used-elitebikes.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (13. Oktober 2022)

Cane Creek Helm MKII Air BOOST 29/27.5+ Zoll Federgabel - 160mm - 44mm Offset - Tapered - 15x110mm - tan (Limited Edition)​*Nur 549,99 Euro!* Nur eine da... also nicht lange überlegen!



			https://www.bike24.de/p1520003.html


----------



## philfei (13. Oktober 2022)

Bei Engelhorn gibt es ein schönes Schnäppchen (vermutlich ein Einzelstück): Five Ten Sleuth in der Schuhgröße 12 für sensationelle 39,92 EUR + 2,95 EUR Versand. Mir passt er leider nicht, sonst hätte ich zugeschlagen.






						Five Ten Herren Mountainbike-Schuhe "Sleuth" kaufen | engelhorn
					

Herren Mountainbike-Schuhe "Sleuth" von Five Ten jetzt einfach bei engelhorn online bestellen und schon bald in Händen halten! Top Marken ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Sichere Zahlung ✓




					www.engelhorn.de
				




@Admin/Mods: ich habe den falschen Thread erwischt. Könnt ihr den Post bitte löschen? Ich habe den Thread bereits in den richtigen Thread gestellt.


----------



## bashhard (13. Oktober 2022)

BMO Bike Mailorder
					

Bike Mailorder ist dein zuverlässiger Fahrrad-Onlineshop. Hier findest du hochwertige Bikes, Teile, Bekleidung & Zubehör für die Disziplinen MTB, Dirt, Gravel, Rennrad, Trekking, Citybike, Singlespeed & E-Bike.




					www.bike-mailorder.de
				



momentan ne MT7 für 130 euro. Schnell sein!


----------



## Innsbruuucker (14. Oktober 2022)

Giant Trance 1 hematite 2022 - RABE Bike
					

Fully MTB 2022 - das Giant Trance 1 29 in der Farbe Hematite / Black / Chrome jetzt bestellen bei RABE Bike - Bestpreisgarantie




					www.rabe-bike.de
				




Trance -30%


----------



## Pattah (14. Oktober 2022)

jakkyl hde 2.0 Boa - Fullface Helm
					

Der MTB-Helm mit zwei Gesichtern: der jakkyl hde 2.0 Boa Fullface Helm von uvex    Beim Enduro Mountainbiken ist Vielseitigkeit gefragt. Wenn die Uphill-Passage gemeistert und die Knieprotektoren zurechtgerückt sind, fällt der...




					www.bike-discount.de
				




135€


----------



## Kamelle (14. Oktober 2022)

Magura Bremsbelege









						7.C Comfort Disc-Beläge für MT2/MT4/MT6/MT8/Trail | ROSE Bikes
					

Original Magura Comfort Scheibenbremsbelag passend für die Magura 2-Ko




					www.rosebikes.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (14. Oktober 2022)

Ein Orbea Rallon





						Orbea Rallon M20 Mod. 2023 online günstig bei HIBIKE kaufen
					

Focus on Fast Entwickelt auf den Enduro-Strecken dieser Welt, ist das Rallon die erste Wahl für die Fahrer:innen aus Orbea's Enduro Race Team. Aber auch auf der schnellen Runde mit den Freund:innen macht das Rallon richtig Spaß. Oder darf es lieber ein langer Tag im Bikepark sein, mit weiten...




					www.hibike.de
				




Gibt noch mehr Räder heute im Deal.


----------



## Mupuckl (14. Oktober 2022)

Wahoo KICKR v5 - Direct Drive Heimtrainer​
Ersparnis 33%
799,99 





			https://www.bike24.de/p1390264.html?sku=1352902?utm_source=idealo.de&utm_medium=referral


----------



## Raumfahrer (14. Oktober 2022)

https://r2-bike.com/TATZE-BIKE-COMPONENTS-Pedale-MC-AIR-Cr-Mo-schwarz-silber
		


Tatze CroMo Pedal für 95€


----------



## vitaminc (15. Oktober 2022)

X01 Kette 12 Fach

44,90€ mit POWEREBAY3E









						SRAM X01 Eagle Fahrradkette - Silber online kaufen | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie SRAM X01 Eagle Fahrradkette - Silber in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## jake42 (15. Oktober 2022)

Crankbrothers Mallet E LS in blau/schwarz für 80,97 Euro: Lordgun

Shop ist in Italien. 3.95 Versand, ab 99.- versandkostenfrei. Hatte letzte Woche was bestellt und hat gut funktioniert.


----------



## Kamelle (16. Oktober 2022)

53,4% Syntace Megaforce 2


			https://r2-bike.com/SYNTACE-Vorbau-Megaforce-2-318-mm-6-50-mm-SONDERANGEBOT
		


51 % Syntace Vector 7075


			https://r2-bike.com/SYNTACE-Lenker-Vector-7075-High5-318-x-740-mm-8-SONDERANGEBOT


----------



## greenhorn-biker (17. Oktober 2022)

Für Freunde der gedeckten Farben   
Aber Achtung großer Druck auf der Rückseite!





						Hammerangebote im Bergzeit Online Shop
					

Entdecke die aktuellsten Hammerangebote bei Bergzeit ➤ große Auswahl an reduzierten Artikeln ✓ 100 Tage Rückgaberecht ✓ versandfrei ab 100€.




					www.bergzeit.de


----------



## grobi59 (17. Oktober 2022)

10% bei Invisiframe mit dem Code:
*YOURIDEIT10*


----------



## culoduro (17. Oktober 2022)

Kona Gravel Rahmen mit -20%.
Nicht die Mega Schnäppchen, aber die Rahmen einzeln gibt's ja auch nicht so oft.
Rove Ltd
Sutra Ltd


----------



## emse33 (17. Oktober 2022)

RockShox Einzelstücke bei Komking

RockShox Lyrik Select RC DebonAir Boost 27.5" Federgabel für 399€

RockShox Lyrik Ultimate RC2 DebonAir Boost 27.5" Federgabel schwarz für 499€

RockShox Pike Ultimate RC2 DebonAir Boost 29" Federgabel schwarz für 549€

RockShox Zeb Ultimate DebonAir Boost 27.5" Federgabel grau für 599€

RockShox Zeb Ultimate DebonAir Boost 27.5" Federgabel schwarz für 599€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (18. Oktober 2022)

Santa Cruz 5010 C S nur in Größe S für 3999€









						Santa Cruz 5010 4 Carbon C S online kaufen
					

Santa Cruz 5010 4 Carbon C S findest Du bei StateraBikes.de ✓ schnelle Lieferung ✓ kompetente Beratung ✓ Top Angebote.




					www.staterabikes.de


----------



## Halorider (18. Oktober 2022)

Weis nicht ob das einen Schnäppchen ist!


			https://www.bike24.de/p1563956.html


----------



## Remux (18. Oktober 2022)

Noch was mit recht hohem Rabatt.

Slayer C50 mit 30% für 4410€ in S und XL : 


			https://www.jonito.com/de/fahrraeder/rocky-mountain-slayer-carbon-50
		

C70 in S und M mit 30% für 5250€:


			https://www.jonito.com/de/fahrraeder/rocky-mountain-slayer-carbon-70


----------



## jake42 (18. Oktober 2022)

Race Face Cinch Innenlager PF30 für 18.- bei Wiggle.

Ich weiß, die Lager sind echt schlecht, aber viele der Alternativen <100.- sind auch nicht besser. Für 18.- tausche ich die einfach am Ende der Saison. Zu beachten ist noch, dass die 100mm Version am günstigsten ist, die 73 und 83mm Versionen kosten ein paar Euro mehr. Wenn man das Lager aber schon verbaut hat, kann man einfach die vorhandene Innenhülse mit dem 100er Lager weiterverwenden.


----------



## Bughaisch (18. Oktober 2022)

Aktuell gibt's das RockShox Ultimate Upgrade bei propain bei allen Rädern für umme. 









						PROPAIN Ultimate Weeks | Propain Bikes
					

Konfiguriere jetzt dein Traumbike mit ein RockShox Ultimate Fahrwerk und spare bis zu 740 EUR!




					www.propain-bikes.com


----------



## sp00n82 (18. Oktober 2022)

Ja RCZ, aber die Teile sind (noch) auf Lager, also keine Wartezeit.

11fach Schaltwerk Shimano Deore RD-M5100 für 23€





						SHIMANO Rear Derailleur Deore RD-M5100 11sp SGS (KRDM5100SGS) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>SHIMANO Rear Derailleur Deore RD-M5100 11sp SGS (KRDM5100SGS)</strong></p> <p><span style="text-decoration: underline;"><strong>SPECS</strong></span> :</p> <p>11 speed</p> <p>Cage lenght: SGS<br /><br /></p>




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				





11fach Kassette Shimano Deore CS-M5100 11-51 für 39€





						SHIMANO Cassette DEORE 11Sp CS-M5100 11-51 (KCSM510011151) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>SHIMANO Cassette DEORE 11Sp CS-M5100 11-51 (KCSM510011151)</strong></p> <p>Series : DEORE<br />11sp<br />11-51</p>




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				





Obendrauf kommen dann noch 13,50€ Versand.


----------



## goldencore (18. Oktober 2022)

Eine Fahrradweste bei Decathlon im Angebot. Ab 35€ Bestellwert seit Neuestem ohne Versandkosten

https://www.mydealz.de/deals/decath...fahrradweste-ultralight-91-g-fur-2198-2058271
Link geändert, obwohl es bei mir funktioniert hat.


----------



## Bughaisch (19. Oktober 2022)

GX Kassette für 115€ bei R2-Bike (nur 10-50 Zähne)


			https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-GX-Eagle-Kassette-12-fach-Full-Pin-XG-1275-10-50-Zaehne-schwarz


----------



## ilfer (19. Oktober 2022)

*SPECIALIZED-FJÄLLRÄVEN Sachen zwischen 20 und 30% reduziert bei Bergfreunde.
Außerdem 10% mit Code "FW22SALE" und versandkostenfrei ab 50 Euro.









						Specialized-Fjällräven Online Shop | Bergfreunde.de
					

Specialized-Fjällräven Marken-Shop ➽ Riesige Auswahl - Jetzt online kaufen! ✓ Versandkostenfrei ab 50 € ✓ Versand in 24h ✓ 100 Tage Rückgabe ✓ Kompetenter Service




					www.bergfreunde.de
				



*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k0p3 (19. Oktober 2022)

Wahoo Kickr V5 für 799€



			https://www.bike24.de/p1390264.html?sku=1352902&gclid=CjwKCAjwwL6aBhBlEiwADycBIC-KcyvZ-82r0kkCe18tB6Qi4juASmNzjrxVdWHtjTNAz6Btodl0tRoCe1QQAvD_BwE


----------



## Stemminator (19. Oktober 2022)

Federweg für alle! 



			https://www.bike24.de/p1642482.html


----------



## Steefan (19. Oktober 2022)

Leatt 3DF AirFit Lite Protektorenshirt in L/XL für 96,93​


			https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01M66UOPR/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## moerk (20. Oktober 2022)

XT 11fach Schaltwerk für 58,99



			https://www.bike24.de/p1124094.html


----------



## Ecko88 (20. Oktober 2022)

Crank Brothers Mallet E LS Pedale LordGun Online Bike Store
					

Crank Brothers Mallet E LS Pedale von € 80,97. Kaufen Sie SPD Pedale von Crank Brothers bei LordGun: günstige Preise, schneller 24/48 Stunden Versand.




					www.lordgun.de
				




Crank Brothers Mallet E LS Pedale MTB Mountainbike​80,97€


----------



## xlacherx (20. Oktober 2022)

Bei R2 gibts ne 29" 170mm Zeb für 650€. (Achtung, nicht das neuste Modell). 
Wer dazu noch n 15% Gutschein hat kann nen guten Schnapper machen. 


			https://r2-bike.com/ROCKSHOX-Federgabel-29-ZEB-Ultimate-Charger-21-RC2-170-mm-Dual-Position-Air-BOOST-44-mm-Offset-tapered-schwarz-SONDERANGEBOT?jtl=deal01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchemanno92 (20. Oktober 2022)

... und für 100,- mehr gibts die 2023 Zeb



			https://r2-bike.com/ROCKSHOX-Federgabel-275-ZEB-Ultimate-Charger-3-RC2-180-mm-DebonAir-BOOST-44-mm-Offset-tapered-grau-2023
		


oder 

für 735,- die neue Pike









						ROCKSHOX Federgabel 29" Pike Ultimate Charger 3 RC2 140 mm DebonAir+ , 735,00 €
					

ROCKSHOX Federgabel 29" Pike Ultimate Charger 3 RC2 140 mm DebonAir+ BOOST 44 mm Offset tapered schwarz | 2023 BORN OF LEGEND Wenn Mountainbiker das ultimat




					r2-bike.com
				




wer dann noch einen Gutschein einsetzt...


----------



## loam (20. Oktober 2022)

20% bei E.thirteen auf Laufräder, Reifen, Tubeless..









						E*Thirteen
					

European home of e*thirteen and Chub bicycle components




					ethirteen.eu


----------



## Homer4 (20. Oktober 2022)

Noch nie gesehen, aber extrem wichtig.
Nukeproof Horizon Vorbau in Silber   





						Nukeproof Horizon Vorbau | Chain Reaction
					

Nukeproof Horizon Vorbau - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## Dr_Ink (21. Oktober 2022)

Garmin Edge 1040 für 503,99€ bei Fahrrad-XXL.de
Klick mich
Mit 10€ Newsletter Anmeldung dann 493,99€.


----------



## cbtp (21. Oktober 2022)

sind ein paar schnapper dabei weils auf die aktionen auch 20% gibt
www.bikement.at


----------



## Lynus (21. Oktober 2022)

20% auf alle Bikes bei Bernhard Kohl Bikes in Österreich.
U.a. Scott, Cube, Mondraker, BMC, Focus, Bianchi






						Bernhard Kohl –  Mountainbikes - Alle Räder
					

Mountainbikes




					shop.bernhardkohl.at


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (21. Oktober 2022)

Lynus schrieb:


> 20% auf alle Bikes bei Bernhard Kohl Bikes in Österreich.
> U.a. Scott, Cube, Mondraker, BMC, Focus, Bianchi


Zum Beispiel das Mondraker Superfoxy in M und XL mit Öhlins-Fahrwerk für 3.839 





						Bernhard Kohl –  Mondraker Superfoxy R frost green/black/yellow 2022
					

Wendig, schnell und aggressiv – so könnte man dieses kompromisslose Spaßgerät wohl am besten beschreiben! Erst einmal auf die Trails dieser Welt losgelasse




					shop.bernhardkohl.at
				




Hab kurz gezuckt... dann ist mir wieder eingefallen, dass ich für das Fahrwerk zu leicht bin und ja schon n Rad hab...


----------



## Typeon (21. Oktober 2022)

Reifen - Komponenten
					






					www.klbikes-outlet.de


----------



## Tobionassis (21. Oktober 2022)

https://www.bike24.de/p1695309.html?source=SRP&indexName=production_SEARCH_INDEX_DE_price_asc&objectId=MXS625562&queryId=b1d313fa2e2ba15a229c98b6b4a9a364&userToken=81d58efa-4232-4251-a16d-bf9cad8023b0
		




			https://www.bike24.de/p1695305.html?source=SRP&indexName=production_SEARCH_INDEX_DE&objectId=MXS625558&queryId=dcd3837f3c4a1235232e24e0e233f7c0&userToken=81d58efa-4232-4251-a16d-bf9cad8023b0
		


DHR 2 DD MT 39,90
Assegai Exo+ MT 39,90
Gute Enduro Kombi - Hab ich letztes Jahr deutlich mehr für gezahlt...


----------



## rohood (22. Oktober 2022)

Sram X01 Carbon Kurbel rot in 165 und 175mm für 265€ bei r2bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## me72 (22. Oktober 2022)

*Shimano* XT BR-M8100 Scheibenbremsen-Set​bei Bike-Discount für 184,90 €









						XT BR-M8100 Scheibenbremsen-Set
					

Standfestes 2-Kolben Scheibenbremsen-Set für XC- und Marathon-Rennfahrer: XT BR-M8100 von Shimano    Die neue DEORE XT kommt wahlweise mit einer Zwei-Kolben-Bremse für den Cross-Country-Bereich oder einer Vier-Kolben-Bremse...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## sauerlaender75 (22. Oktober 2022)

Magura HC Hebel für die ganzen MT5 Käufer, mit prime 24€ das Stück



			https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01M3YDNRU?m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&tag=idealode-prwe1-21&ascsubtag=2022-10-22_70a124b24d2d322e6a2757e3bf43a3c28eed1612aab75d6c29480e9328f4c92b&th=1&psc=1


----------



## bobons (22. Oktober 2022)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Magura HC Hebel für die ganzen MT5 Käufer, mit prime 24€ das Stück
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01M3YDNRU?m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&tag=idealode-prwe1-21&ascsubtag=2022-10-22_70a124b24d2d322e6a2757e3bf43a3c28eed1612aab75d6c29480e9328f4c92b&th=1&psc=1


Anderer HC1-Hebel für 16 Euro bei Alutech:









						Magura Bremshebel HC1, 1-Finger Reach Adjust toolless für MT6/MT7/MT8, 15,99 €
					

MAGURA Bremshebel HC 1-Finger HC Bremshebel für mehr Ergonomie Performance Kompatibilität: - MT6 ab Modell 2015 - MT7 ab Modell 2015 - MT8 ab Modell 2015 -




					alutech-cycles.com
				




Achtung: passt wohl nicht auf die MT5, MT4 und MT Trail Sport.


----------



## JSP80 (23. Oktober 2022)

Bis zu -50% auf Fox Helme.
https://foxracing.de/


----------



## bobons (25. Oktober 2022)




----------



## Innsbruuucker (26. Oktober 2022)

Von MyDealz geklaut






						Ruut CF 2 Gravel Bike (2022)
					

Bestellen Sie Ihre Rondo Ruut CF 2 Gravel Bike (2022) - Gravel Bikes bei Wiggle Deutschland. Kostenlose Lieferung möglich.




					www.wigglesport.de


----------



## nrgmac (26. Oktober 2022)

20% Bike-Sale bei Hibike





						E-Bikes / Pedelecs Trekkingbike, Mountainbike Hardtail 29 Zoll, Kinderräder / Kinder-MTB und mehr von Specialized, Trek, Bergamont und weiteren | im Online-Shop günstig kaufen | hibike.de
					

E-Bikes / Pedelecs Trekkingbike, Mountainbike Hardtail 29 Zoll, Kinderräder / Kinder-MTB, Mountainbike Hardtail 27.5 Zoll / 650B, Trekking / City Kompletträder, Gravelbike, E-Bike MTB Fullsuspension 29 Zoll, Mountainbike Fullsuspension 29 Zoll, E-Bike MTB Hardtail 29 Zoll, Mountainbike Hardtail...




					www.hibike.de


----------



## emse33 (27. Oktober 2022)

35% Rabatt auf Lyrik 2023 Gabeln, 769€









						RockShox Lyrik Ultimate RC2 DebonAir+ Boost 29" Federgabel grün | Modell 2023 jetzt bei komking.de kaufen ✓
					

RockShox Lyrik Ultimate RC2 DebonAir+ Boost 29" Federgabel grün | Modell 2023 jetzt bestellen ✓ schneller Versand |  Top Service | Komking.de




					komking.de
				












						RockShox Lyrik Ultimate RC2 DebonAir+ Boost 29" Federgabel schwarz | Modell 2023 jetzt bei komking.de kaufen ✓
					

RockShox Lyrik Ultimate RC2 DebonAir+ Boost 29" Federgabel schwarz | Modell 2023 jetzt bestellen ✓ schneller Versand |  Top Service | Komking.de




					komking.de


----------



## der-gute (27. Oktober 2022)

Wir sind wieder unter 400€ angekommen 






						SRAM GX Eagle AXS 1x12 Upgrade-Kit online günstig bei HIBIKE kaufen
					

Das kabellose GX Eagle AXS Upgrade-Kit für dein Mountainbike Mit der bewährten AXS-Funktechnologie und Robustheit ist GX eine Eagle in Bestform. Mit einer erweiterten Übersetzungsbandbreite von 520%, der problemlosen Kompatibilität mit dem Rest des Eagle Ecosystems und der Möglichkeit der...




					www.hibike.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (27. Oktober 2022)

Bikeyoke Sagma Sattel 79€









						Bikeyoke Sagma suspension saddle BLACK
					

Colour black Width 130mm   SAGMA Features: Rail Suspension Design  idbeads™ Schaumtechnologie with Low Speed Rebound Federung/Dämpfung PU-Skin Cover/Oberbezug Carbonfaserverstärkte Sattelschale Austauschbare Schockabsorber  Aluminum Sattelstreben 7x9mm (hochoval) SAGMA Gewichte: 130mm: 225g...



					bikeinsel.com


----------



## Homer4 (27. Oktober 2022)

COMMENCAL Meta TR 29" Rolling Chassis​Mit Butter Hütchen und kashima etc









						COMMENCAL Meta TR 29" Rolling Chassis
					

Das COMMENCAL Meta TR 29" Rolling Chassis mit Federgabel, Dämpfer und Laufrädern Das COMMENCAL Meta TR Rolling Chassis für 29" ist die passende Grundlage für ein verspieltes, dynamisches Trail-Bike. Neben dem Rahmen beinhaltet es eine RockShox ZEB




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Pky2101 (28. Oktober 2022)

Fahrrad.de hat Outlet Sale. 50% auf ausgewählte Produkte (150 Seiten ausgewählte Produkte!). 
Code: OUTLET50


----------



## Flo7 (28. Oktober 2022)

Pky2101 schrieb:


> Fahrrad.de hat Outlet Sale. 50% auf ausgewählte Produkte (150 Seiten ausgewählte Produkte!).
> Code: OUTLET50



*Achtung LEUTE heut ist wahrscheinlich der Schnäppchen Tag des Jahres!!!*

Fox DHX 2 360€
Rock Shox Super Deluxe Ultimate RC2T AIR 260€ 2023 Modell als COIL unter 240€
Sram Xo1 Eagle Shifter 45€
Riesel Design Sattel 115€
Dt Swiss 240S Nabe HR 130€
Code RSC 90€










						Outlet Sale
					

llll➤ Outlet Sale +++ Täglich Angebote ✔️ über 600 Top-Marken ✔️ 30 Tage Rückgaberecht ✔️ » Jetzt bei fahrrad.de alles rund ums Fahrrad entdecken!




					www.fahrrad.de
				









						Outlet Sale
					

llll➤ Outlet Sale +++ Täglich Angebote ✔ über 600 Top-Marken ✔ 30 Tage Rückgaberecht ✔ » Jetzt bei Bikester alles rund ums Fahrrad entdecken!




					www.bikester.at
				












						Outlet Sale
					

llll➤ Outlet Sale +++ Täglich Angebote ✔️ über 600 Top-Marken ✔️ 30 Tage Rückgaberecht ✔️ » Jetzt bei fahrrad.de alles rund ums Fahrrad entdecken!




					www.bruegelmann.de


----------



## Scili (28. Oktober 2022)

Ergon BA Hip Pack​Für 58,90 incl. Versand:








						Ergon BA Hip Pack | Fahrradanhänger, Kinderwagen & mehr | BIKEBOX Onlineshop
					






					www.bikebox-shop.de


----------



## Flo7 (28. Oktober 2022)

Sram DB8 um 78 im SET!!









						SRAM DB8 Scheibenbremse Hinten PM schwarz online kaufen | bikester.at
					

SRAM DB8 Scheibenbremse Hinten PM schwarz - günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔ Infos ✔ Bilder ✔ Bewertungen ✔ bei Bikester » Dein Scheibenbremsen komplett Shop!




					www.bikester.at
				












						SRAM DB8 Scheibenbremse Vorne PM schwarz online kaufen | bikester.at
					

SRAM DB8 Scheibenbremse Vorne PM schwarz - günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔ Infos ✔ Bilder ✔ Bewertungen ✔ bei Bikester » Dein Scheibenbremsen komplett Shop!




					www.bikester.at


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (28. Oktober 2022)

Wer will nochmal, we hat noch nicht.

Leatt 3DF AirFite Lite Protektorenshirt in L/XL für 96€


----------



## hemorider (28. Oktober 2022)

DT Swiss 240 Straightpull Hinterradnabe 12x142mm TA Disc CL SRAM XD online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

DT Swiss 240 Straightpull Hinterradnabe 12x142mm TA Disc CL SRAM XD +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein MTB Naben Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## visualex (28. Oktober 2022)

Suunto 7 für 191,50€ (fünf verschiedene Farben)








						Suunto 7 Sportuhr weiß/rot online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Suunto 7 Sportuhr weiß/rot +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Triathlon Uhren Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## Stefanambass (29. Oktober 2022)

Magura MT5 Set für 124,99€ bei BC








						Magura MT5 Carbotecture® v+h Set Scheibenbremse
					

Einstieg in die Magura Performance-Klasse: die Scheibenbremse MT5 von Magura Bewährte 4-Kolben-Technologie aus dem Motorrad-Rennsport, adaptiert auf den Bike-Einsatz verspricht höchste Bremskraft. Bremspower kombiniert mit Ergonomie ergibt ein Perfor




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Remux (29. Oktober 2022)

Wer’s noch nicht gesehen hat:





						Crankbrothers Mallet Enduro LS Pedale Langachse online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Crankbrothers Mallet Enduro LS Pedale Langachse +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Fahrrad Online Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				




CB Mallet LS Pedale für unter 60€. Sollte Bestpreis seit Jahren sein


----------



## Pky2101 (29. Oktober 2022)

verstellbare Sattelstützen: 334 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

verstellbare Sattelstützen ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 334 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




150€ für Fox Transfer sind anständig!


----------



## Colt__Seavers (29. Oktober 2022)

GRX Di2 Schaltwerk für 139€








						Shimano GRX Di2 RD-RX817 Schaltwerk 11-fach Direct Mount schwarz online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Shimano GRX Di2 RD-RX817 Schaltwerk 11-fach Direct Mount schwarz +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Schaltwerke Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## emse33 (29. Oktober 2022)

Newsletter: 15% auf ausgewählte Liteville und Santa Cruz Bikes mit Code _Hoween15 _​








						Santa Cruz Bronson V4 Carbon C R Kit | Modell 2022 jetzt bei komking.de kaufen ✓
					

✓ Ab Lager ➤ Santa Cruz Bronson V4 Carbon C R Kit | Modell 2022 jetzt bestellen | schneller Versand  | Top Service |  Komking.de




					komking.de
				











						Liteville 301CE Pro Two | Modell 2022 jetzt bei komking.de kaufen ✓
					

Liteville 301CE Pro Two | Modell 2022 jetzt bestellen ✓ schneller Versand |  Top Service | Komking.de




					komking.de
				



​Hope HB 130 CARBON 29" RAHMENKIT 2022 Medium für 2999€ statt 4500€​








						Hope HB 130 CARBON 29" RAHMENKIT 2022 jetzt bei komking.de kaufen ✓
					

Hope HB 130 CARBON 29" RAHMENKIT 2022 jetzt bestellen ✓ schneller Versand |  Top Service | Komking.de




					komking.de
				




Kavenz VHP16 | 160mm | RAW | Rahmenset Small für 2199€ statt 2695€​








						Kavenz VHP16 | 160mm | RAW | Rahmenset | Sale jetzt bei komking.de kaufen ✓
					

Kavenz VHP16 | 160mm | RAW | Rahmenset | Sale jetzt bestellen ✓ schneller Versand |  Top Service | Komking.de




					komking.de


----------



## Scili (31. Oktober 2022)

Top Socken für den Sommer/Herbst.
Preis ist heiss.








						X-Socks Mountain Biking Discovery Socks Socke grau/schwarz | Soccer-Fans-Shop.de
					

Mountain Biking Discovery Socks(X020312B000) -  X-Bionic Socken Mountain Biking Discovery: für alle begeisterten Radfahrer & Radfahrerinnen ein Top Must Have AirConditioning Ch...




					www.soccer-fans-shop.de


----------



## Homer4 (31. Oktober 2022)

85€-Five Ten Freerider Pro Mid V Herren Bikeschuhe​mit Code auf Seite





						Five Ten Freerider Pro Mid V Herren Bikeschuhe - Mountainbike - Bikeschuhe - Bike - Alle
					

Die Five Ten Freerider Pro Mid V Herren Bikeschuhe ergänzen den beliebten Five Ten Freerider Pro um einen Klettverschluss und eine mittelhohe Primeknit-Knöchelmanschette.  Die stoßfeste Zehenbox und die D30-Innenknöchelpolsterung bieten eine verbesserte




					www.sportokay.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JRo (1. November 2022)

Black Ride Month bei Bike Mailorder.



			Diesen November ist bei uns jeder Tag Black Friday!🖤


----------



## Marsberg (1. November 2022)

Hope Tech 4 V4 Brake no Rotor | JONITO bikeparts, 238,50 €
					

Hope Tech 4 V4 Brake no Rotor sowie 100.000 Top-Teile auf Lager. | Premium-Marken: Fox • Endura • Maxxis • RockShox • Raceface • Muc-Off • Shimano • SRAM etc




					www.jonito.com


----------



## StelioKontos (1. November 2022)

Wahoo KICKR CORE Certified Refurbished Smart Bike Trainer
					

Buy the Wahoo Fitness factory-certified refurbished KICKR CORE indoor bike trainer for cycling. The trainer comes with a full warranty and could display some scratches or nicks.




					de-eu.wahoofitness.com
				



Wahoo Kickr Core Refurbished mit voller Garantie für 499€ und somit günstiger als die meisten Gebrauchten auf Kleinanzeigen.


----------



## nosaint77 (1. November 2022)

Formula Cura 4 Bremsenset für ~230€, Scheibengröße unbekannt...


----------



## Homer4 (2. November 2022)

27,5" Mezzer pro 600€   








						Manitou Mezzer Pro Gabel (BOOST) | Chain Reaction
					

Manitou Mezzer Pro Gabel (BOOST) - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## Flo7 (2. November 2022)

Trek Fuel EX 9.8 allerdings nur noch XS/ S um 4179€









						Fuel EX 9.8 GX Full-Suspenison - Satin Black Olive
					

Das Fuel EX 9.8 kombiniert einen leichten Vollcarbonrahmen mit Teilen, die sorgfältig nach ihrem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ausgewählt wurden. Das leistungsstarke FOX-Fahrwerk mit überarbeiteten Dämpferelementen vorn und hinten, die...




					www.bike-mailorder.de


----------



## Stemminator (2. November 2022)

EVO Bike BAG inkl. JoeBlow Standpumpe für 289€ zzgl. 4€ Versand . Angebot gilt bis 22Uhr.









						Bike Bag - Schwarz
					

Die überarbeitete Radreisetasche ist die kompakte Lösung für den Transport von nahezu jedem Bike-Typ. Im Handumdrehen ist das Rad im BIKE BAG sicher und stabil verpackt und komfortabel zum Start des nächsten Abenteuers...




					www.bike-mailorder.de


----------



## Flo7 (2. November 2022)

IBIS Ripmo V2 XT Kit mit Fox Factory um 4943€ nur in Large!









						Online bike shop enduro Ibis Ripmo Carbon
					

Online store of bicycles Ibis Ripmo Carbon. The best enduro on the market at incredible prices, with quality guarantee. - FINANCING - DELIVERY 24/72h.




					ltmracing.com


----------



## Vogward (3. November 2022)

RockShox SID Ultimate Charger 2 RLC Boost Fork, 29", 100mm, Boost 42mm Offset

450€









						RockShox SID Ultimate Charger 2 RLC Boost Fork | Chain Reaction
					

RockShox SID Ultimate Charger 2 RLC Boost Fork - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com
				




Laut rockshox seite dieses Modell:






						RockShox Setup Guide | SRAM
					






					trailhead.rockshox.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emse33 (3. November 2022)

Hope Tech 4 V4 Downhill Scheibenbremsen Set 449€​








						Hope Tech 4 V4 Downhill Scheibenbremsen Set jetzt bei komking.de kaufen ✓
					

Hope Tech 4 V4 Downhill Scheibenbremsen Set jetzt bestellen ✓ schneller Versand |  Top Service | Komking.de




					komking.de
				




Hope Tech 4 E4 Enduro Scheibenbremsen Set 429€​








						Hope Tech 4 E4 Enduro Scheibenbremsen Set jetzt bei komking.de kaufen ✓
					

Hope Tech 4 E4 Enduro Scheibenbremsen Set jetzt bestellen ✓ schneller Versand |  Top Service | Komking.de




					komking.de
				




Fox 38 Float Grip2 Factory Kashima 29" Federgabel | Modell 2022 1269€​








						Fox 38 Float Grip2 Factory Kashima 29" Federgabel | Modell 2022 jetzt bei komking.de kaufen ✓
					

Fox 38 Float Grip2 Factory Kashima 29" Federgabel | Modell 2022 jetzt bestellen ✓ schneller Versand |  Top Service | Komking.de




					komking.de


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (3. November 2022)

Trickstuff-Beläge ggf. günstig









						Bremsbeläge von Trickstuff, Shimano, Magura, Kool Stop bestellen
					

Günstiger Versand ✔ schneller Versand ✔ große Auswahl ✔ Bremsbeläge Für Avid / Magura / Formula / Shimano ab 7,90 Euro / Paar




					www.tuning-bikes.de


----------



## RichMasTa (3. November 2022)

Orange November bei bike-components

ZB: One UP EDC Lite Tool um 25€
oder
bc Loamer 27,5 Boost Laufradsatz um 300€


----------



## Stefanambass (3. November 2022)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> Trickstuff-Beläge ggf. günstig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Falls sich jemand für die Standard Beläge interessiert, einige gibts bei der Fahrrad.de Aktion für nen 10er, z.B. für die Sram Code https://www.fahrrad.de/trickstuff-8...ege-fuer-sram-avid-code-guide-re-M740060.html


----------



## trompi (3. November 2022)

Stefanambass schrieb:


> Falls sich jemand für die Standard Beläge interessiert, einige gibts bei der Fahrrad.de Aktion für nen 10er, z.B. für die Sram Code https://www.fahrrad.de/trickstuff-8...ege-fuer-sram-avid-code-guide-re-M740060.html


Crankbrothers Eggbeater 1-3, oder Candy 1 zu gutem Kurs

Bsp.: Eggbeater 3 für 45€





						Crankbrothers Eggbeater 3 Pedale online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Crankbrothers Eggbeater 3 Pedale +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Fahrrad Online Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## 360Faceplant (4. November 2022)

Parktool PCS 9.3 für 140 Schleifen bei Maciag. 

https://www.maciag-offroad.de/park-tool-bike-montagestaender-pcs-9-3-blau-sid140114.html

(Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit dem Lidl „Ding“ 😂)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Innsbruuucker (4. November 2022)

emse33 schrieb:


> Hope Tech 4 V4 Downhill Scheibenbremsen Set 449€​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fox 38 29" Factory 2021 1038€ mit OKAY12





						Fox 38 Factory Float 180mm Grip2 44mm 29" 2021 Federgabel - Federgabel & Dämpfer - Komponenten - Bike - Alle
					

Die neue Fox 38 Factory Float 180mm Grip2 44mm 29" 2021 Federgabel ist alles andere als ein Standardprodukt.  Alle revolutionären Merkmale der neuen 36 verpackt in einem superstarken Chassis, das speziell für modernes, hartes Enduro-Racing mit langen Fede




					www.sportokay.com
				




Auch noch einige andere Gabel und Dämpfer





						Federgabel & Dämpfer - Komponenten - Bike - Alle
					

Entdecken, shoppen und einkaufen bei SportOkay.com: Günstige Preise für Sportartikel, Outdoor, Bergsport, Klettern, Laufen, Running, Bike, Ski, Tourenski, Langlaufen, Fashion, Fitness, Uhren Actions Cams; mehr auf SportOkay.com




					www.sportokay.com


----------



## goldencore (4. November 2022)

20% auf diverse Räder bei Hibike. Zum Beispiel günstiges Occam LT in allen Größen und Farbvarianten für 2799.





						Mountainbike Hardtail 29 Zoll, Kinderräder / Kinder-MTB, Trekking / City Kompletträder und mehr von Orbea, Trek, Specialized und weiteren | im Online-Shop günstig kaufen | hibike.de
					

Mountainbike Hardtail 29 Zoll, Kinderräder / Kinder-MTB, Trekking / City Kompletträder, Mountainbike Hardtail 27.5 Zoll / 650B, Mountainbike Fullsuspension 29 Zoll, Gravelbike, Mountainbike Hardtail Dirt / Dual, Rahmen MTB Hardtail Dirt / Dual, Mountainbike Fullsuspension 27.5 Zoll / 650B...




					www.hibike.de


----------



## StelioKontos (4. November 2022)

Nukeproof Reactor 290 Elite für 3.389€
Carbon, SLX, Fox Performance Elite...








						Nukeproof Reactor 290 Elite gelb online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Nukeproof Reactor 290 Elite gelb +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein All Mountain & Enduro Fullys Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## ehrles8 (4. November 2022)

StelioKontos schrieb:


> Nukeproof Reactor 290 Elite für 3.389€
> Carbon, SLX, Fox Performance Elite...
> 
> 
> ...


Gibt on top noch 5% Rabatt für die Komoot-Premium User.  *3219,55€*


----------



## DennisDuisburg (5. November 2022)

526,90€ in 27,5 Zoll

29er in 2-4 Wochen erst (laut Website)









						Mezzer Pro Forks BOOST
					

Bestellen Sie Ihre Manitou Mezzer Pro Gabel (BOOST) - Federgabeln bei Wiggle Deutschland. Kostenlose Lieferung möglich.




					www.wigglesport.de


----------



## boarderking (5. November 2022)

Mal ein Teppich für den Schrauberraum der BC VK  Jünger:
Kot-matte 😊


----------



## DennisDuisburg (5. November 2022)

Mit Fidlock ,laut idealo absoluter bestpreis 









						IXS Enduro MTB-Helm Trigger AM MIPS Graphite | Maciag Offroad
					

IXS Enduro-Helme Trigger AM MIPS online bestellen ✓ JETZT 35% RABATT ✓ Bestpreis Garantie ✓ 100 Tage Rückgaberecht & kostenloser Umtausch




					www.maciag-offroad.de


----------



## Colt__Seavers (5. November 2022)

Bis zu 80% bei maciag. Höchsten Ersparnisse bei MTB Klamotten.






						Senderweeks Deals | Maciag Offroad
					

Einfach nur AFFENGEIL!!! Haufenweise Megadeals bis zu 80% günstiger!




					www.maciag-offroad.de
				




Viele Kryptonite Schlösser drastisch reduziert.

Chromag, HT Components reduziert


----------



## Flo7 (5. November 2022)

@MarKurte Das Schnäppchen wurde schon oberhalb von dir gepostet.

@All->

Trickstuff Dächte UL 203 um 40,34€


			https://r2-bike.com/TRICKSTUFF-Bremsscheibe-Daechle-UL-203-Ultraleicht


----------



## Stemminator (5. November 2022)

OneUp EDC Lite Multitool in allen Farben. Versandkostenfrei mit dem Code von Neo83, zwie Beiträge weiter unten. 

Link: https://www.bike-components.de/de/OneUp-Components/EDC-Lite-Multitool-p80089/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## famagoer (5. November 2022)

Wahoo Kickr Climb für €418 - alter UVP war €550, Straßenpreis sonst ab 450+/- (selbst bei Wahoo derzeit 480), neuer UVP sind groteske €700.









						Wahoo Kickr Climb Bergsimulator | Fahrradanhänger, Kinderwagen & mehr | BIKEBOX Onlineshop
					






					www.bikebox-shop.de
				




Ja, nicht lagernd - hab mich eingetragen und nach 1w kam die Mail mit "lagernd".


----------



## le_sM0u (5. November 2022)

Newmen SL EG 30 29" LRS für 499.-
bislang noch nicht billiger (von mir) gesehen


----------



## nrgmac (5. November 2022)

Protektoren und Rucksäcke 30 - 50 % reduziert 






						HIBIKE ☑️ Blitz Sale
					

Fahrradteile, Fahrradzubehör und Fahrradbekleidung - günstig online echte Schnäppchen - QuickDeal




					www.hibike.de


----------



## JRo (5. November 2022)

Bei Fahrrad.de gibt es nochmal 50% auf ausgewählte Artikel.








						Outlet Sale
					

llll➤ Outlet Sale +++ Täglich Angebote ✔️ über 600 Top-Marken ✔️ 30 Tage Rückgaberecht ✔️ » Jetzt bei fahrrad.de alles rund ums Fahrrad entdecken!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## Homer4 (6. November 2022)

*199,- Newmen* Evolution SL A.30 29" CL Shimano Micro Spline Boost Hinterrad‌​








						Evolution SL A.30 29" CL Shimano Micro Spline Boost Hinterrad‌
					

Dank der neuen Newmen Fade Nabentechnologie ist dieses highend Aluminium Laufrad extrem leise und sorgt somit für ein völlig neues Fahrgefühl. Das Evolution SL A.30 Laufrad ist definitiv nicht der limitierende Faktor wenn...




					www.bike-discount.de
				




*289,- Newmen* Evolution SL A.30 27,5" Boost Hinterrad​








						Evolution SL A.30 27,5" Boost Hinterrad
					

Dank der neuen Newmen Fade Nabentechnologie ist dieses highend Aluminium Laufrad extrem leise und sorgt somit für ein völlig neues Fahrgefühl. Das Evolution SL A.30 Laufrad ist definitiv nicht der limitierende Faktor wenn...




					www.bike-discount.de
				




Und weitere Angebote. Die Schriftzüge gehen laut Forum mit Aceton ab.


----------



## chentao (6. November 2022)

MT5 v+h 115,-    (ohne Originalverpackung)









						MT5 Scheibenbremsen-Set 950/1750mm
					

bikesport e-mtb 02/2018 Test: "Kontrollierte Entscheidung: 8 E-Bike-Bremsen"  Testergebnis: Preis/Leistung & Note 1,82              Freeride 02/2016 Test: "Heiße Eisen: 5 Bremsen im Test"  Testergebnis: 10 Punkte...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## Stefanambass (6. November 2022)

Push 11.6 Dämpfer für verschiedenste Rahmen - 999€








						PUSH 11.6 Dämpfer Pivot Cycles | Pivot Cycles | PU-116-Pivot
					

Erhältlich mit Standard Eyelet oder Trunnion Mount Nur metrische Größen NEUES HD-Modell mit Schaft aus besonders widerstandsfähigem Melonite QPQ-Stahl NEU Das Micro-Modell zeichnet sich durch ein leichtes, kompaktes Design aus (Evil Following) NEU Patent…




					www.mrc-trading.de


----------



## youdontknow (7. November 2022)

Mit dem Code BP25 gibt es bei Unleazhed gerade 25% Rabatt auf XXL Rahmenshutzfolie und einen Mudguard gratis zur Bestellung.

Der Editor sagt: nur auf Rahmenschutzfolie in XXL


----------



## Flo7 (7. November 2022)

OIZ H30 Black (Matt-Gloss) - Ice Green (Gloss)
					

AB NACH VORN Das Oiz weiß, wie schwer es ist, Gipfel zu erstürmen und auf Anzeigetafeln und Siegertreppchen zu steigen. Wir müssen uns keinen langen Stammbaum zusammensuchen, denn zwei Weltmeisterschaften sind ausreichend Beweis...




					www.bike-mailorder.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (7. November 2022)

Maxxis Shorty 27.5 für 25€








						Maxxis Shorty 27,5" Faltreifen
					

Für anspruchsvolle Bedingungen: der Shorty Faltreifen von Maxxis DH WorldCup Kurse sind heute oft steile technische Monster mit ständig wechselnden Bedingungen. Dafür brauchst Du einen Mid-Spike Reifen, der mit trockenen, losen und ausgefahrenen Kur




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## rohood (7. November 2022)

Bei commencal sind fast alle Meta HT (Enduro/trail Hardtail) um mindestens 10% reduziert: https://www.commencal-store.de/PBSCCatalog.asp?ActionID=67174912&PBCATID=3872600

Auch die Rahmen: https://www.commencal-store.de/PBSCCatalog.asp?ActionID=67174912&PBCATID=3717830

Entweder da kommt bald was neues, oder die haben gemerkt, dass Sie die Preise etwas zu  stark angezogen haben


----------



## ilfer (7. November 2022)

Der ist gut:
SYNTACE Drehmomentschlüssel Torque Tool 1-25 und Bitsatz 2-8 mm TX25 "Testsieger Edition" 105 Euro (Baugleich WERA)​








						SYNTACE Drehmomentschlüssel Torque Tool 1-25 und Bitsatz 2-8 mm TX25 , 105,00 €
					

SYNTACE Drehmomentschlüssel Torque Tool 1-25 und Bitsatz 2-8 mm TX25 "Testsieger Edition" Die Evolution eines Klassikers Jetzt neu mit 1 - 25 Nm Einstellber




					r2-bike.com


----------



## famagoer (7. November 2022)

Bei sportokay gibt's bis 16.11. Mit dem Code OKAY12 12% auf alles.

Da gibt's teilweise sehr nette Schnäppchen, als Beispiele:
Park Tool HMR-4 Hammer (bisher mit €20 schon Bestpreis, das kost sonst der kleine HMR-8) - dann €17,80
Hammertime

Park Tool Advanced Koffer um €300
Geldkoffer

Haben auch Sea to Summit - evtl. für die Bikepacker (und Wanderer) unter euch interessant


----------



## Remux (8. November 2022)

Nukeproof Mega 297 Alu Comp für *2149€*! Statt 3799€

Payback gibts auch noch on top, ggf sogar noch mit 10% Gutschein dann unter 2000€






						Nukeproof Mega 297 Comp Alloy intl. online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Nukeproof Mega 297 Comp Alloy intl. +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Fahrrad Online Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				




Für den Preis absoluter Nobrainer
Mega 275 alu Pro für 2589€






						Nukeproof Reactor 275 Pro online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Nukeproof Reactor 275 Pro +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Fahrrad Online Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				




Lokal in Stuttgart auch ein Giga 290 Factory für 3599€





						Nukeproof Giga 290 Factory Carbon intl. online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Nukeproof Giga 290 Factory Carbon intl. +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Fahrrad Online Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## MarKurte (8. November 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Nukeproof Mega 297 Alu Comp für *2149€*! Statt 3799€
> 
> Payback gibts auch noch on top, ggf sogar noch mit 10% Gutschein dann unter 2000€
> 
> ...


Noch 1x Nukeproof Reactor 275 Factory Größe L (175cm-185cm) für 3460. 
Fox Factory, XT, XM1700








						Nukeproof Reactor 275 Factory blau online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Nukeproof Reactor 275 Factory blau +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Fullys 27,5 Zoll (650B) Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gili89 (8. November 2022)

GT Force Pro 29 mit Fox Factory-Fahrwerk um 3k: 








						Gt Force 29 Pro 150/170 XT12 21/22 - Schwarz - Mountainbikes | XXL
					

Mehr zu Force 29 Pro 150/170 XT12 21/22. Sicher einkaufen mit Preisgarantie und 100 Tage kostenloser Rücksendung




					www.xxlsports.at


----------



## Jones_D (8. November 2022)

Vitus Sommet 297 CRS mit Komoot und 10% YAS Gutschein für ~2178€
Noch jeweils 1* in S/M/L








						Vitus Sommet 297 CRS weiß/schwarz online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Vitus Sommet 297 CRS weiß/schwarz +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Fullys 27,5 Zoll (650B) Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## nosaint77 (8. November 2022)

Auch bei den Gravelrädern mit Flatbar gibt es gute Angebote...

Vitus CRS für 1529€:








						Vitus Rapide CRS intl. orange/schwarz online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Vitus Rapide CRS intl. orange/schwarz +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Cross Country Hardtails Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				




Vitus VR für 1149€:








						Vitus Rapide VR intl. grau/schwarz online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Vitus Rapide VR intl. grau/schwarz +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Cross Country Hardtails Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				




Übersicht aller Nukeproof- und Vitus-Räder nach Rabatt sortiert:








						Nukeproof, Vitus Mountainbike günstig kaufen | fahrrad.de - 1
					

llll➤ Mountainbikes von Nukeproofund Vitus +++ Top Angebote ✔️ Professionelle Beratung ✔️ Aufbauservice ✔️ » Jetzt das neuste Fahrräder Sortiment entdecken!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## nrgmac (8. November 2022)

Großer Sale bei AM Wiesbaden.
Specialized, RaceFace, Evoc, usw. zu netten Preisen








						All Mountains | Fahrradladen in Wiesbaden, Hessen
					

Shop from All Mountains in Wiesbaden, Hessen.




					allmountains.bikede.de


----------



## DerHackbart (8. November 2022)

Trail Hip Pack | Website Rapha
					

Hauptmerkmale: Eng anliegende, atmungsaktive Innenseite für sehr stabilen und komfortablen Sitz. Verstellbare Hüftgurte ergeben einen unvergleichlich sicheren Sitz und verhindern, dass die Tasche auf grobem Terrain verrutscht. Zwei Fächer an der Außenseite für Trinkflaschen und weiteres Zubehör...




					www.rapha.cc
				




Für 37,00 Euro statt 70,00 Euro


Auch sonst ist einiges reduziert. Man muss sich aber durchklicken, da in der Vorschau niebder reduzierte Preis angezeigt wird.


----------



## dh-noob (9. November 2022)

Bei CRC die Nukeproof Pedale Enduro und DH für je 60€






						sam+hill+pedale  | Chain Reaction
					

sam+hill+pedale  - Get the Lowest Prices from the Worlds Largest Online Bike Store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## juchemanno92 (9. November 2022)

SRAM 11-fach Kassette 10-42 GX/Rival für sehr günstige 70,- (ohne Originalkarton)



			https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-GX-Rival-1-Kassette-11-fach-XG-1150-10-42-Zaehne-SONDERANGEBOT


----------



## nosaint77 (9. November 2022)

Brand-X Dropper Sattelstütze für 84€:









						Brand-X Ascend Dropper Sattelstütze (100, 125 & 150) | Chain Reaction
					

Brand-X Ascend Dropper Sattelstütze (100, 125 & 150) - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## shaihulud (9. November 2022)

Hier auch als 170er (31,6) für EUR 89,99:

https://www.bike24.de/p1592735.html...584381&queryId=undefined&userToken=anonymized


----------



## Flo7 (9. November 2022)

OneUp Carbonlenker 35mm Klemmung, 35mm Rise und 800mm breit um 75€ mit dem Code Outlet50









						ONE UP COMPONENTS Carbon Lenker Ø35mm 35mm schwarz online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

ONE UP COMPONENTS Carbon Lenker Ø35mm 35mm schwarz +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Lenker Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (9. November 2022)

Sorry, falls ich mich jetzt unbeliebt mache aber ein Orbea RISE M20 (nur XL) um 4099€ bekommt man nicht alle Tage!








						Rise M20 - 29 Zoll Fully E-Bike - Eisgrün/Oceanblau
					

Eine Maschine, die entwickelt wurde, um dir noch mehr Abenteuer auf den Trails zu ermöglichen und dich den Moment leben zu lassen. Das Rise bringt dir dieses ganz besondere Gefühl, bei dem weniger ''E'' mehr ''Bike'' bedeutet. Ob du...




					www.bike-mailorder.de


----------



## shaihulud (10. November 2022)

Wer beim One Up zu langsam war ... hier gibt es den Carbon-Lenker von Box Components in zwei Varianten für EUR 75,- im Angebot:

https://rtf-bikeparts.de/products/b...ker-800mm-schwarz?_pos=1&_sid=fe9a09ca4&_ss=r 

https://rtf-bikeparts.de/products/b...ker-760mm-schwarz?_pos=2&_sid=fe9a09ca4&_ss=r


----------



## DeluXer (10. November 2022)

30% auf Quad Lock Handyhalterungen/Cases









						Quad Lock Europe® - Black Friday 30% Off
					

EVERY DAY. EVERY ADVENTURE.™ - Smartphone Mounting for An Active Lifestyle. Fast, Free Shipping. The very best in iPhone, Galaxy, Pixel and Huawei smartphone mounting for Bicycle, Motorcycle, Car and life in general.




					www.quadlockcase.eu


----------



## Dr_Ink (10. November 2022)

Supernova M99 DY Pro für 264,90 € statt UVP 325,00 €
*Klick Mich*


----------



## Remux (10. November 2022)

SQ Lab 611 Ergowave Active 2.1 für 112,19€ mit dem Code Okay12






						SQlab 611 Ergowave Active 2.1 Sattel - Sattel - Komponenten - Bike - Alle
					

Der SQlab 611 ERGOWAVE active 2.1 Sattel ist für die Anforderungen für All-Mountain und Enduro gedacht. Der Sattel sorgt durch seine wellenartige Form und das hochgezogene Heck für den perfekten Halt nach hinten und eine optimale Druckverteilung bis in di




					www.sportokay.com


----------



## roofrockrider (10. November 2022)

Stadler VIP Verkauf kann man aber auch nutzen wenn man zum Fußvolk gehört 💥


----------



## TrekTobi (10. November 2022)

Shimano XTR BR-M9120 VR für 129€ bei Stadler Online


----------



## Aldar (10. November 2022)

18 Euro für einen top gravelreifen? 

Nehme ich






						Tufo Gravel Speedero Faltreifen 700x40C TLR online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Tufo Gravel Speedero Faltreifen 700x40C TLR +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Fahrrad Online Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## philfei (11. November 2022)

*HIBIKE hat einen "Singles Day Sale". Das bedeutet 50% auf ausgewählte Produkte* (nicht alles ist interessant und teilweise könnte man den Eindruck haben, dass die Preise angehoben wurde): https://www.hibike.de/singles-day-n4aa7daea73da8 Gutscheincode: AG420/915V-CLGT-BFPY gültig bis einschließlich Sonntag - vielleicht findet sich ja das ein oder andere Schnäppchen.

Für mich ist das *MarshGuard Slapper Tape* ein schöner Schnapper, der immer auf Lager sein sollte. Der Preis ist sehr gut: 8,45 EUR + 3,89 EUR Versand (falls eine Abholung in Kronberg nicht möglich ist) https://www.hibike.de/marshguard-sl...8ab26aa10d1e7123daefc349d86f582f#var_88050010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (11. November 2022)

*ACHTUNG heute sind es 60% mit OUTLET60 bei Fahrrad.de und CO!!!

RS Super Deluxe Coil RC2T 2023 um 171€
RS Deluxe Ultimate 2023 155€
Chrommag Fubar Carbon 60€
Tune Geweih um 122€*
usw....

Alle Preis mit Kommt Premium


----------



## ekm (11. November 2022)

Fahrrad.de hat den zusärtlichen Rabatt von 50 auf 60% erhöht: https://www.fahrrad.de


----------



## Mustermann_ (11. November 2022)

Den Evoc Trail Pro 10 in olive gibt es sehr günstig:  https://www.fahrrad.de/evoc-trail-p...k-M908038.html?vgid=G1298722&cgid=outlet-sale


----------



## Jones_D (11. November 2022)

Garmin XC 200 für ~870€








						RALLY XC200 PEDAL POWER METER (Shimano MTB) Dualsensor
					






					snl.it


----------



## youdontknow (11. November 2022)

Hier auch nochmal:

25% Rabatt auf den M02 Mudguard mit Code MS-25 (plus gratis Sticker).


----------



## soundfreak (11. November 2022)

Gx eagle 10/50 verschleißset (kassette + kette)

aktuell für ca. 147 euronen 



			https://www.bike24.at/p1386110.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arno¹ (11. November 2022)

*Hallo zusammen.*

*Ich mache das Thema mal zu, da sich hier einige nicht an die Themenregeln halten oder Offtopic schreiben und wir ständig Meldungen dazu erhalten.*

*Schade für die Leute, die das richtig benutzt haben. Sorry, das ist hier zu aufwändig, nur weil ein paar Typen sich nicht benehmen können.*

Fragen gerne per Unterhaltung.


----------



## scylla (11. November 2022)

Ufbasse, sonst ist gleich wieder zu.


----------



## StelioKontos (11. November 2022)

Da habe ich wohl zu früh im Laberthread gepostet:


StelioKontos schrieb:


> Ich fang mal an:
> Rotor Powermeter für 359,60€
> Leider nur noch 165mm
> 
> ...


----------



## philsNN (11. November 2022)

Leatt 3DF AirFit Lite Protektorenshirt in Größe S/M für 80,99€








						Rückenprotektoren & Brustpanzer | bike-components
					

Rückenprotektoren und Brustpanzer für Downhill, Enduro & MTB bei bike-components online kaufen. ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## MS_DA (11. November 2022)

IXS Trigger FF Mips für 145 Euro (BC Versandkostenfrei Gutschein ist im Gutschein Thema  )








						iXS Trigger FF MIPS Helm
					

Mit der MIPS-Version hat iXS seinen Trigger FF Fullface-MTB-Helm noch sicherer gemacht. Seiten- und Kinnbügelbereich sind mit dem iXS X-Frame verstärkt, der den Helm zusätzlich stabilisiert. Zusammen mit der MIPS-Schutzschicht ist Dein gesamter Kopf




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## steve73 (11. November 2022)

Fox  34 120 bei R2:

FOX-Federgabel-29-SC-Float-34-F-S-120-Step-Cast-2-Pos-Push-to-Unlock-FIT4-Factory-Boost-Matte-Black-15x110-mm-QR-tapered-44-mm-Offset

895€


----------



## neurofibrill (12. November 2022)

Gibt auch einige Angebote bei Platzangst:









						DE
					

Im Platzangst-Onlineshop findest du hochwertige & funktionale Fahrradbekleidung für den Einsatz mit dem Mountainbike oder Gravel-Bike. We ride free!




					www.platzangst.com
				




Die CF Hosen sind brauchbar, die warmen Oberteile für den Winter richtig gut.









						MR LS Jersey Schwarz
					

MR LS Jersey Schwarz von Platzangst günstig kaufen ❖ im Platzangst® Online Shop ✓ Kauf auf Rechnung ✓ Trusted Shops ✓ Bestellen Sie jetzt direkt vom Hersteller!




					www.platzangst.com


----------



## soundfreak (12. November 2022)

@Hans hatte es schon in einem anderen topic postet

auf bikebox  gibts einige specialized reifen zu einem top preis   🙂









						Specialized Ground Control GRID 2Bliss Ready T7 | Fahrradanhänger, Kinderwagen & mehr | BIKEBOX Onlineshop
					






					www.bikebox-shop.de


----------



## bobons (12. November 2022)

NS Bikes ECCENTRIC Lite 2 - 29" Mountainbike - 2021 - B-Ware​für 800 Euro in Gr. M:


			https://www.bike24.de/p1704853.html


----------



## Fabeymer (12. November 2022)

WTB Riddler 700*45c für 20,50 €:






						WTB Riddler Light Fast Rolling Reifen | Chain Reaction
					

WTB Riddler Light Fast Rolling Reifen - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ozii (12. November 2022)

Nukeproof horizon v2 mit Insert und Dichtmittel und Ventil 
29er und 27.5er für 360€






						Nukeproof Horizon V2 Laufradsatz (inkl. ARD und Reifendichtmittel) | Chain Reaction
					

Nukeproof Horizon V2 Laufradsatz (inkl. ARD und Reifendichtmittel) - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## Stefanambass (13. November 2022)

Sram Code RSC Set für 259€








						SRAM Code RSC Scheibenbremsen Set | OEM jetzt bei komking.de kaufen ✓
					

SRAM Code RSC Scheibenbremsen Set | OEM jetzt bestellen ✓ schneller Versand |  Top Service | Komking.de




					komking.de


----------



## harni (13. November 2022)

Bei CRC gibt's Ragley Rahmen teilweise 25% reduziert.
Zoll fällt nicht an.


----------



## Ralf-68 (13. November 2022)

evoc HIP Pack Pro 3L in chili red bei Rose für 62,95€. Verfügbar in 4 Wochen.


----------



## vandaal (13. November 2022)

Magura MT5 Set mit 1-Finger-(!)-Hebeln für faire 120€!









						MT5 Scheibenbremsen-Set 950/1750mm
					

bikesport e-mtb 02/2018 Test: "Kontrollierte Entscheidung: 8 E-Bike-Bremsen"  Testergebnis: Preis/Leistung & Note 1,82              Freeride 02/2016 Test: "Heiße Eisen: 5 Bremsen im Test"  Testergebnis: 10 Punkte...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## Innsbruuucker (13. November 2022)

Ralf-68 schrieb:


> evoc HIP Pack Pro 3L in chili red bei Rose für 62,95€. Verfügbar in 4 Wochen.








						Evoc Hip Pack Pro 3l Hüfttasche - Hüfttaschen - Rucksäcke - Bike - Alle
					

Die Hip Pack Pro ist eine belüftete Hightech-Tragetasche, durch die der Rücken frei bleibt. Außer genug Platz für einen Schlauch, etwas Werkzeug und eine 1,5-Liter-Trinkblase bietet das Pack ein  ausgeklügeltes System für ein Plus in Sachen Komfort: unse




					www.sportokay.com
				



60€ mit OKAY12 sofort verfügbar und kostenloser Versand


----------



## fresh_ozelot (13. November 2022)

Bei Bike-Discount gibt’s Newmen Evolution Vorbauten in verschiedenen Farben (scheinbar Cube OEM) für 15-20€:









						Lenkerklemmung 31,8 mm
					

MTB Vorbauten mit Lenkerklemmung 31,8 mm für Ihr Fahrrad finden Sie stets zu besten Preisen im Onlineshop von Bike-Discount. Best Price Garantie




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## Pky2101 (13. November 2022)

fresh_ozelot schrieb:


> Bei Bike-Discount gibt’s Newmen Evolution Vorbauten in verschiedenen Farben (scheinbar Cube OEM) für 15-20€:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und die passenden Lenker dazu (8° Back / 8° Upsweep)!









						MTB
					

Newmen Produkte kaufen im Bike-Discount Online Shop: Marken ➤ Newmen ➤ Lenker ➤ MTB ✓ BEST PRICE - Schnelle Lieferung!




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## makko1083 (13. November 2022)

Kohlenstoff für wenig Kohle.

Nukeproof Mega 297 Push Frameset 2590€

Nukeproof Mega 297 Fast Frameset 2170€

Nukeproof Mega 290 Ext Frameset 2310€

Nukeproof Reactor 290 Carbon Rockshox Frameset 2100€

Edit: Auch Leichtmetall im sale.

Nukeproof Scout 290 Frameset 480€

Nukeproof Scout 275 Frameset 480€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (14. November 2022)

50% Rabatt auf Winkelsteuersätze bzw. RF Cinch KBs mit (optischem) Mangel bei Works Components


Kein Zoll weil Made in UK. 
Aber ggf. eine Post-Bearbeitungsgebühr und europ. MwSt.


----------



## kordesh (14. November 2022)

Rennradkram hier auch ok? 

Wenn ja: Shimano 105 Di2 Komplettgruppe, ab Lager lieferbar, für 1.250€…

Ja. Viel Geld, aber im Vergleich zu den anderen Angeboten durchaus n kleiner Schnapper 



			https://r2-bike.com/SHIMANO-105-Di2-R7100-Komplettgruppe-2x12-Kurbellaenge-170-mm-SONDERANGEBOT?iso=DE&gclid=CjwKCAiA68ebBhB-EiwALVC-NkVbpjOVKLOO7pn7yh8FM2m7Yt78Op0enGWuEL011Cj_pjBamAnnuxoCJd8QAvD_BwE


----------



## palatinmartin (14. November 2022)

X01 Kassette mit 10-50 Zähnen (polar-grey oder schwarz) für 269 €


----------



## rohood (14. November 2022)

Bei commencal gibt es gerade 10% auf alles mit dem Code BLACKFRIDAY22.
Über die ALC Upgrade Seite lassen sich da einige guteSchnäppchen machen.
Zum Beispiel Sram XG1299 12-50 für 280,80€, oder
TRP EVO DH R im Set für 360€


----------



## Fabeymer (14. November 2022)

SQlab 3Ox mit -60% bei fahrrad.de mit Code Outlet60:









						SQlab 3Ox Alu Lenker Med for E-Performance and long MTB Tours online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

SQlab 3Ox Alu Lenker Med for E-Performance and long MTB Tours +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein E-Bike Lenker Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				




User von Komoot Premium bekommen nochmals 10% Rabatt dazu, dann kostet der Lenker nur noch 30 €.


----------



## shaihulud (14. November 2022)

HUNT-Laufräder mit 15-20% Rabatt:
https://eu.huntbikewheels.com/collections/black-friday-hunt-bike-wheels

Z.B. HUNT Enduro Wide Laufradsatz für EUR 441,15:
https://eu.huntbikewheels.com/products/hunt-endurowide-mtb-wheelset?variant=31723704844343

Zusätzlich beachten:
_Use code *BLACKFRIDAY40* to get an extra €40 off with 2 or more qualifying wheelsets._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (15. November 2022)

kordesh schrieb:


> Rennradkram hier auch ok?
> 
> Wenn ja:


Dann Ultegra Bremsscheibe, 160mm für 30€


			https://r2-bike.com/SHIMANO-Ultegra-Bremsscheibe-Center-Lock-SM-RT800S-160-mm-IceTech-FREEZA


----------



## fone (15. November 2022)

10% auf Commencal





						Commencal - Fahrräder und Zubehör - Black Friday 10% Gutschein | mydealz
					






					www.mydealz.de


----------



## BigJohn (15. November 2022)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> SQlab 3Ox mit -60% bei fahrrad.de mit Code Outlet60:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gleiches gilt für den 311, den gibt es sonst allenfalls mal für ~80€ (ich fahre den gern an Pendelrädern)









						SQlab 311 2.0 Lenker Ø31,8mm 50mm Alu schwarz online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

SQlab 311 2.0 Lenker Ø31,8mm 50mm Alu schwarz +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein MTB Lenker Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				











						SQlab 311 2.0 Lenker Ø27mm 50mm Alu schwarz online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

SQlab 311 2.0 Lenker Ø27mm 50mm Alu schwarz +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein MTB Lenker Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				











						SQlab 311 2.0 Lenker Ø31,8mm 15mm Alu schwarz online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

SQlab 311 2.0 Lenker Ø31,8mm 15mm Alu schwarz +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein MTB Lenker Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## MaxTheBoot (15. November 2022)

100 % Trajecta in Weiß, alle Größen, für 108€ bei Bergzeit.de









						Trajecta Fidlock Radhelm
					

<p>Der 100% Trajecta Fidlock FullFace Helm ist perfekt für alle Trailbiker die höchsten Schutz bei leichtem Gewicht und guter Luftzufuhr suchen.</p><p>Die In-Mould Schalenkonstruktion mit mehreren unterschiedlich dichten Schichten bietet höchsten Aufprallschutz bei geringem Gewicht und eine...




					www.bergzeit.de


----------



## freetourer (15. November 2022)

Mega - Schnäppchen Day bei Rose:






						Smith Convoy MIPS Fahrradhelm MTB | mydealz
					






					www.mydealz.de


----------



## DaMoasta (15. November 2022)

Link geht nicht


----------



## mi_gravelt (15. November 2022)

Light Bicycle Black Friday








						Black Friday & Cyber Monday Sale 2022: Up To 20% OFF Sitewide + Extra 5%
					

Save 10%-20% off carbon rims, wheels, and frames. Free gifts for the first 400 orders. You can also extend the deals for another 2 months. Scoop up the best deals now.



					www.lightbicycle.com
				



Wer nicht warten möchte, kann jetzt schon zu den Konditionen bestellen. Mail mit Wunschkonfiguration und bitte um BlackFriday Rabatt an [email protected]


----------



## gosing (15. November 2022)

Für die Österreicher oder die Re-Mailer:
Magicshine MS Monteer 3500 lumen, USB-aufladbare Frontleuchte 89,90€ bei XXLSports.


----------



## Martin K S (15. November 2022)

SRAM XG-1275 Eagle Kassette 12-fach - 10-50 Zähne​123,99 €





						SRAM XG-1275 Eagle Kassette 12-fach - 10-50 Zähne
					

SRAM ▶ Kassette mit zwölf Ritzel und einer Gesamtübersetzung von 500 Prozent. Nur für XD™ DRIVER BODY.




					www.bike24.de


----------



## rohood (16. November 2022)

Sram Centerline 6 Loch 203 für 15 Taler inkl Versand





						SRAM Centerline Bremsscheibe 6 Loch 203mm | mydealz
					






					www.mydealz.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (16. November 2022)

Jetzt ist es offiziell Bikester/ Fahrrad.de und CO minus 70-%!!!!


----------



## Mustermann_ (16. November 2022)

Shimano Saint PD-M828 Pedale für € 147,99 -70%​








						Shimano Saint PD-M828 Pedale online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Shimano Saint PD-M828 Pedale +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein MTB Pedale Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## Waldschleicher (16. November 2022)

SRAM Entlüftungsset ohne DOT

fahrrad.de, Bei 70%...


----------



## beutelfuchs (16. November 2022)

Paar 20% rabattierte 21'er speci bikes

https://www.kbike.es/?mc_cid=74e7a2...filter=category:INICIO|>BICICLETAS&mot_q=2021


----------



## philsNN (16. November 2022)

Klamotten für die Propain-Fans:









						Platzangst Bekleidung für Damen & Herren kaufen | BMO Bike Mailorder
					

Bei BMO findest du eine große Auswahl an Bekleidung von Platzangst für Damen & Herren. Jetzt unsere Platzangst Bekleidung entdecken!




					www.bike-mailorder.de


----------



## Colt__Seavers (17. November 2022)

Auf fahrrad.de jede gibt's Shimano Di2 Kabel (alte und neue Gen) für ca. 9€ pro Stück mit OUTLET70 CODE








						Outlet Sale
					

llll➤ Outlet Sale +++ Täglich Angebote ✔️ über 600 Top-Marken ✔️ 30 Tage Rückgaberecht ✔️ » Jetzt bei fahrrad.de alles rund ums Fahrrad entdecken!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## emse33 (17. November 2022)

Super schnapper bei Komking, diverse Bremsscheiben extrem reduziert. Mindestabnahme 2 Stück - bei dem Preis aber relativ egal 

Sram Centerline 6-Loch Bremsscheibe 180mm und 200mm | OEM 6,90€ statt 49€








						Sram Centerline 6-Loch Bremsscheibe | OEM jetzt bei komking.de kaufen ✓
					

Sram Centerline 6-Loch Bremsscheibe | OEM jetzt bestellen ✓ schneller Versand |  Top Service | Komking.de




					komking.de
				




SRAM HS2 Rounded 6-Loch Bremsscheibe 200mm | OEM 18.90€ statt 65€








						SRAM HS2 Rounded 6-Loch Bremsscheibe | OEM jetzt bei komking.de kaufen ✓
					

SRAM HS2 Rounded 6-Loch Bremsscheibe | OEM jetzt bestellen ✓ schneller Versand |  Top Service | Komking.de




					komking.de
				




Shimano Bremsscheibe SLX SM-RT66 6-Loch 203mm | 14,90 statt 21,99€








						Shimano Bremsscheibe SLX SM-RT66 6-Loch jetzt bei komking.de kaufen ✓
					

Shimano Bremsscheibe SLX SM-RT66 6-Loch jetzt bestellen ✓ schneller Versand |  Top Service | Komking.de




					komking.de


----------



## emse33 (17. November 2022)

rohood schrieb:


> Sram Centerline 6 Loch 203 für 15 Taler inkl Versand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bei komking.de für 6,90€ 180mm und 200mm


----------



## ilfer (17. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es offiziell Bikester/ Fahrrad.de und CO minus 70-%!!!!





emse33 schrieb:


> bei komking.de für 6,90€ 180mm und 200mm


Meeep. Die 200er kostet 9,90€!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanderer1219 (17. November 2022)

Elite Suito-T Heimtrainer - Rollentrainer - Zubehör - Bike - Alle
					

Beim Suito-T handelt sich um die Version der Suito von Elite ohne mitgelieferte Zahnradkassette, ein leistungsfähiges und kompaktes Modell, das maximale Kompatibilität mit den unterschiedlichsten Fahrradmodellen garantiert. Leistungsstark, solide und leis




					www.sportokay.com
				



Mit black12 noch 12 % billiger und dann good price denke ich. Ich fahre ihn seit einem Jahr. Habe keinen Vergleich finde ihn aber ok.


----------



## BAMBAM (17. November 2022)

So nun lese ich mal nicht nur mit.
Hab gerade folgende Mail bekommen.

Dear Kindernay friend


As the year is closing we want to thank you for your support and offer you the opportunity to order Kindernay products and accessories at special conditions.


Use the coupon *KINDERNAY20-BLACKFRIDAY* and receive 20% on all orders placed online via our  web-shop (secured payments with Stripe or Paypal).


This offer is valid until the 27th of November 2022 or until the stock last, so hurry up and don’t miss out on Kindernay’s Black Friday sales.

Vielleicht ist es ja für jemand interessant.

Ciao Werner


----------



## canttouchme (17. November 2022)

Bei Oaklay gibt es viele Brillen um 50% reduziert. Andere wiederrum um 20-30% reduziert.



			https://www.oakley.com/de-de/category/sonnenbrillen?q=%3AoakleyPriceValue-ascSort%3AoakleyMarkdownPercentageFacet%3A50&cid=PM-SGA_000000-Sitelink_ClearanceEW&ds_rl=1293102&msclkid=79b393a0cdaf113bdf22f0d69da01d99&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=1.DE-Oakley-DE-B-Core-Exact&utm_term=oakley&utm_content=Brand-Core&msclkid=79b393a0cdaf113bdf22f0d69da01d99&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=1.DE-Oakley-DE-B-Core-Exact&utm_term=oakley&utm_content=Brand-Core&ds_rl=1293102&gclid=CJDawIDBtfsCFQj0Gwod5DkO1g&gclsrc=ds


----------



## JLebowski (17. November 2022)

*Falscher Fred, sry


----------



## Stefanambass (17. November 2022)

Sram XG 1295 Kassette 10-52 für 279,31€








						SRAM X01 Eagle XG-1295 12-speed Kassette
					

Die SRAM XX1 - X01 Eagle XG-1295 12-fach-Kassette ist eine robuste Kassette, die für harte Einsätze gemacht ist. Trotz dieser Robustheit ist das Gewicht dieser Kasse




					www.mantel.com


----------



## OneTrustMan (17. November 2022)

Den ganzen November gibt es
20% auf alle Nicht E-Bikes bei
Vogts Bike N'Ride in Donaueschingen





Hauptmarken sind Orbea, Conway und Bergamont.
Außerdem noch Polygon, Rondo, BH usw.

Der Chef meinte Versand ist auch möglich. Macht er wegen wegen dem Mehraufwand aber eher ungerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## merida-fahrer (17. November 2022)

Wahoo Kickr V5 für 785,79 € (kostenfreier Versand nach DE)









						Wahoo KICKR v5 Turbo Smart Rollentrainer
					

Mit dem Wahoo KICKR ist Fahrspaß auch bei schlechtem Wetter garantiert. Die aktualisierte 2020er Version des KICKR ist nicht nur stabiler und leiser, sondern bietet




					www.mantel.com
				




Ist anscheinend ein guter Preis. Vlt. sogar aktueller Bestpreis?!

Edit: Oh, kursiert auch schon seit zwei Tagen auf Mydealz


----------



## merida-fahrer (17. November 2022)

Topeak SmartGauge D2 Digitaler Reifendruckmesser für 19,62 € + 3,95 VK (bis 49 €)
(Idealo nach zu urteilen Bestpreis)









						Topeak SmartGauge D2 Digitaler Reifendruckmesser
					

Mit dem digitalen Reifendruckmesser von Topeak kannst du den Luftdruck in deinen Reifen, Gabeln oder Dämpfern messen. Das LCD-Display kann so programmiert werden, da




					www.mantel.com


----------



## merida-fahrer (17. November 2022)

Maxxis Ardent EXO TR Tanwall Dual 29x2.25" Reifen für 28,47 € + 3,95 € VK (bis 49 €, fällt also bei zwei Reifen weg)









						Maxxis Ardent EXO Tanwall Reifen
					

Die Maxxis Ardent EXO MTB-Reifen verwenden ein aggressives Stollenprofil; für  maximale Traktion entwickelt. Die hohen Stollen neben der Lauffläche erlauben es dir,




					www.mantel.com


----------



## Remux (18. November 2022)

Oneup 20% auf alles mit dem Code „worklessridemore“








						OneUp Components - The mountain bike specialists
					

We design and produce Dropper Posts, EDC Tools, Pumps, Chainguides, Pedals and more. Free shipping in the EU on orders over €65.




					eu.oneupcomponents.com


----------



## Stefanambass (18. November 2022)

Rockshox ZEB Ultimate 170mm, 44mm Offset, 29" (Charger 2.1, Dual Position) ohne Originalverpackung für 539,99€








						ZEB Ultimate Charger 2.1 RC2 29" Dual Position Air 170mm Boost
					

Features - RockShox ZEB       38-mm-Chassis für höhere Steifigkeit und mehr Vertrauen    Charger™ RC 2.1 mit voreingestellter Compression und einfach einstellbarem Rebound    Extrem reibungsarme SKF-Dichtungen bieten...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## merida-fahrer (18. November 2022)

29" Carbon Hardtail-Rahmen vom Markenhersteller Wilier in S/M/L/XL für 689,99 € bzw. 620,99 € (- 10%) durch Komoot Premium





						Wilier 101X Rahmen 29" online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Wilier 101X Rahmen 29" +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Fahrrad Online Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				



Für alle, die noch einen Teileträger für die kürzlich erbeuteten Komponenten suchen


----------



## xrated (18. November 2022)

Red Cycling Products Race Mid-Cut Socken weiß online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Red Cycling Products Race Mid-Cut Socken weiß +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Socken Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## dodos (18. November 2022)

Vaude Sykkel - Fahrradschuhe Braun - eines der wenigen Echtleder-Modelle die man auch Zivil gut tragen kann . ~80-83€

Link


----------



## bobons (18. November 2022)

Falls jemand eine Android-Smartwatch sucht, die Samsung Galaxy Watch 5 Pro (und auch non-Pro) gibt es gerade günstig direkt bei Samsung: 
Bluetooth-Version 399 Euro - 100 Euro Rabatt = 299 Euro: 








						Galaxy Watch5 & Galaxy Watch5 Pro kaufen | Samsung Deutschland
					

Jetzt die neue Galaxy Watch5 & Galaxy Watch5 Pro kaufen. Bis zu 150€ Samsung Pay Guthaben und Tauschprämie im Samsung Online Shop sichern.




					www.samsung.com
				



Vergleichspreis 346+ Euro:








						Samsung Galaxy Watch 5 Pro Bluetooth Gray Titanium ab € 346,08 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Samsung Galaxy Watch 5 Pro Bluetooth Gray Titanium ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Display: 1.4", 450x450 Pixel, Farbdisplay, OLED, Touchscreen, rund, beleuchtet • Betriebssystem: Wear OS … ✔ Smartwatches & Sportuhren ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Bluetooth + LTE-Version 479 Euro - 150 Euro Rabatt = 329 Euro: 








						Galaxy Watch5 & Galaxy Watch5 Pro kaufen | Samsung Deutschland
					

Jetzt die neue Galaxy Watch5 & Galaxy Watch5 Pro kaufen. Bis zu 150€ Samsung Pay Guthaben und Tauschprämie im Samsung Online Shop sichern.




					www.samsung.com
				



Vergleichspreis 395+ Euro: 








						Samsung Galaxy Watch 5 Pro LTE Gray Titanium ab € 395,76 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Samsung Galaxy Watch 5 Pro LTE Gray Titanium ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Display: 1.4", 450x450 Pixel, Farbdisplay, OLED, Touchscreen, rund, beleuchtet • Betriebssystem: Wear OS … ✔ Smartwatches & Sportuhren ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Noch ein subjektiver Praxis-Test, da wird z.B. von ca. 2 Tagen Akkulaufzeit im Vollgas-Modus (alle Features ein) berichtet:





Ich bringe es trotz vieler Funktionen, die ich im Alltag vermisse, nicht übers Herz, die funktionierende Garmin Fenix 6 zu ersetzen. 
Die Gebrauchtpreise auf Kleinanzeigen sind sogar höher.


----------



## gakul (18. November 2022)

Sram Centerline 180mm Bremsscheibe für 6,90€.









						Sram Centerline 6-Loch Bremsscheibe | OEM jetzt bei komking.de kaufen ✓
					

Sram Centerline 6-Loch Bremsscheibe | OEM jetzt bestellen ✓ schneller Versand |  Top Service | Komking.de




					komking.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (18. November 2022)

Selvas mit *gekürztem Schaft *zu nem guten Kurs bei Alutech zu je 549,90€

Formula Selva S 27,5Zoll 170mm Federgabel - gekürzter Schaft​








						Formula Selva S 27,5Zoll 170mm Federgabel - gekürzter Schaft, 549,90 €
					

Formula Selva S 27,5Zoll, 170mm Federweg Beschreibung: Die Formula Selva S Federgabel ist der Maßstab in Sachen Enduro, aggressivem Trail Riding und E-MTB D




					alutech-cycles.com
				





Formula Selva S 29Zoll 140mm Federgabel - gekürzter Schaft​








						Formula Selva S 29Zoll 140mm Federgabel - gekürzter Schaft, 549,90 €
					

Formula Selva S 29Zoll, 140mm Federweg Material: Gabelschaft: Aluminium (eloxiert) Krone: Aluminium (hohlgeschmiedet) Standrohre: Aluminium 7075 (hart eloxi




					alutech-cycles.com
				





Formula Selva S 29Zoll 170mm Federgabel - gekürzter Schaft​








						Formula Selva S 29Zoll 170mm Federgabel - gekürzter Schaft, 549,90 €
					

Formula Selva S 29Zoll, 170mm Federweg Beschreibung: Die Formula Selva S Federgabel ist der Maßstab in Sachen Enduro, aggressivem Trail Riding und E-MTB Die




					alutech-cycles.com
				





und 27,5 ZEB ultimate in versch Farben je 599,90

zb









						RockShox ZEB Ultimate RC2 27SB Federgabel 170mm MY2022, 549,90 €
					

Einsatzbereich: Enduro MY: 2022 Laufradgröße: 27,5 (650B) Federung: Luft Federweg: 170 mm Gabelschaft: 1 1/8 - 1,5 tapered Achssystem: Steckachse Stealth La




					alutech-cycles.com


----------



## Homer4 (19. November 2022)

Pärchen Hope tech 4 V4 für 424€. 31/2 Farben zur Wahl








						Hope Tech 4 V4 Brake no Rotor | JONITO bikeparts, 238,50 €
					

Hope Tech 4 V4 Brake no Rotor sowie 100.000 Top-Teile auf Lager. | Premium-Marken: Fox • Endura • Maxxis • RockShox • Raceface • Muc-Off • Shimano • SRAM etc




					www.jonito.com


----------



## Tobionassis (19. November 2022)

https://www.bike24.de/p1695309.html?searchTerm=double%20down%20minion&source=SBP&indexName=production_SEARCH_INDEX_DE&objectId=MXS625562&queryId=44cebf50fe8f1c872da0cf0a9500efd2&userToken=81d58efa-4232-4251-a16d-bf9cad8023b0
		


39,90€ Minion DHR 2 Double Down Maxterra
Einer ist noch da.


----------



## Ximi (19. November 2022)

Fenix 6X Sapphire Carbon Gray​449€ für Österreicher definitiv interessant.


----------



## dinooo (19. November 2022)

Nukeproof Mega 297 für 2659€.

Hier lang


----------



## MAX01 (19. November 2022)

Santa Cruz Megatower 2 in Large bei Bikebox

Santa Cruz Megatower 2 in Large 5219,10€


----------



## TearZz (19. November 2022)

Rucksack Evoc Stage 12L​Bestpreis für 69,90€ würde ich sagen. Fast schwach geworden, aber habe schon zuviele Rucksäcke XD

https://www.rabe-bike.de/de/evoc-stage-12l-black?utm_source=idealo_DE&utm_medium=ppc


----------



## percyridebikes (20. November 2022)

Sram GX AXS Upgrade Kit für 350€ bei bikebox mit dem Code „BLACK10“


----------



## keroson (20. November 2022)

MAX01 schrieb:


> Santa Cruz Megatower 2 in Large bei Bikebox
> 
> Santa Cruz Megatower 2 in Large 5219,10€


Jetzt 5.683,02 € dafür aber den Gutschein "BLACK10"
Extra hochsetzen und dann reduzieren🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (20. November 2022)

Durch das b-c-Angebot kurz gesucht und nochmal günstiger gefunden.

Focus Jam 8.9 Carbon Modell 2022 für 2799 Euro inkl. Versand








						Focus Jam 8.9 Modell 2022 online kaufen
					

Focus Jam 8.9 Modell 2022 findest Du bei StateraBikes.de ✓ schnelle Lieferung ✓ kompetente Beratung ✓ Top Angebote.




					www.staterabikes.de
				




Es sind noch die Größen S , L und XL auf Lager.

Der Shop ist übrigens legitim: Es handelt sich um LinkRadQuadrat unter neuer Flagge.


----------



## dinopfugs (20. November 2022)

Bei Rouvy gibts gerade 25% auf alle Abos mit dem Code BF25!


----------



## Homer4 (20. November 2022)

7339€ Santa Cruz 5010 4 CC X01 AXS Reserve 
in allen gängigen Größen


----------



## OneTrustMan (20. November 2022)

Tolle Schnapper für E-Mopeds bei E-Motion Bike  
Brum Brum


----------



## Nd-60 (20. November 2022)

Bei BC unter den Secret deals (für alle, die nicht probieren wollen; code: 6794)

Die Vaude Virt II Softshell Pant in der Farbe dusty forest für 49,99 zzgl. Versand oder für mind. 75 Eur Einkaufen und mit ORANGE75 vsk frei.



			https://www.bike-components.de/de/VAUDE/Mens-Virt-Softshell-Pants-II-Modell-2022-p90087/
		


Sollte der Preis nicht angezeigt werden, einfach unter Angebote bei den Secret deals einloggen.


----------



## famagoer (21. November 2022)

Haha, Schnäppchen aus der Kategorie: Wieviel Carbon wollen Sie am Laufrad Ihres Windelbombers? Antwort: Alles.
Oder: Wenn "Helikoptereltern" bedeutet, dass die Eltern einen Helikopter besitzen.









						Specialized Hotwalk Carbon Laufrad 2022 | Fahrradanhänger, Kinderwagen & mehr | BIKEBOX Onlineshop
					






					www.bikebox-shop.de
				




Statt UVP €1.150 um €750 und ab heute mit dem Code "Black10" um €680.


Da kann man nur hoffen, dass die Gattin Drillinge geworfen hat, damit man gleich dreifach sparen kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (21. November 2022)

Kleiner überblick bei Bike24 Blackfriday:

150er DXC Sattelstütze 70€


			https://www.bike24.at/p1590536.html
		


in 170mm 75€


			https://www.bike24.at/p1592735.html
		


Formula Cura Set 201€


			https://www.bike24.at/p1688440.html
		


XX1 AXS Upgrade Kit 672€


			https://www.bike24.at/p1441834.html
		


M1900er oder E1900er  29" ab 262€


			https://www.bike24.at/p1537365.html
		



			https://www.bike24.at/p1531518.html
		


GX Eagle Upgradekit 252€


			https://www.bike24.at/p1382615.html
		


Reserve Ventile 30€


			https://www.bike24.at/p1532381.html
		


Argotal 29x2,6 Endurance 40€


			https://www.bike24.at/p1627594.html
		


Kryptototal 29x2,6 40€


			https://www.bike24.at/p1627582.html
		


Thomson Riser Carbon Lenker 110€


			https://www.bike24.at/p1281285.html
		


MezZer Pro 29" 726€


			https://www.bike24.at/p1370643.html
		


Cane Creek KItsuma 210x50 300€


			https://www.bike24.at/p1400054.html


----------



## danimaniac (21. November 2022)

Find auch die Garbaruk 12-fach KAsette für XD Body mit 211€ preislich recht attraktiv


			https://www.bike24.at/p1322537.html?sku=1123383
		

Außerdem Surly Moloko für 75€ gab es auch lange nicht.


			https://www.bike24.at/p1215750.html


----------



## FritzeF (21. November 2022)

Specialized Boomslang Pedale für 80,10€ bei Bike Box mit Code black10. Ist ein guter Kurs, denke ich.


----------



## Chamaeleon (21. November 2022)

Passt gerade zur Jahreszeit!

Endura MT500 Spray Hose lang für Herren,
in schwarz alle Größen verfügbar, mit 10% Rabatt (BLACK10) für *83,16 EUR









						Endura, MT500 Spray Herrenhose, wasserfest | Fahrradanhänger, Kinderwagen & mehr | BIKEBOX Onlineshop
					






					www.bikebox-shop.de
				




*


----------



## Doempf (21. November 2022)

Trek Slash 9.8 GX für knapp 5749,-. Noch in M/L und L da. Glaub für so ein Trek ist das schon ein Schnäppchen.









						Trek Slash 9.8 GX lithium grey
					

Farbe: lithium grey




					www.klbikes-outlet.de


----------



## famagoer (21. November 2022)

Für die Rennradler unter euch:



			https://www.bike24.at/p1363229.html
		


SRAM Red Etap AXS HRD Upgrade Set zum absoluten Bestpreis, ich werd zuschlagen für's Aethos.


----------



## canttouchme (21. November 2022)

Chamaeleon schrieb:


> Passt gerade zur Jahreszeit!
> 
> Endura MT500 Spray Hose lang für Herren,
> in schwarz alle Größen verfügbar, mit 10% Rabatt (BLACK10) für *83,16 EUR
> ...


In Blau übrigens zu €66 inkl. VSK zu haben, das wäre dann ein Bestpreis für die Hose. 
Die 83,16€ sind noch über dem Bestpreis vom September. (Laut Idealo) 
Vielleicht ginge da also noch etwas in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## Mobbymania (21. November 2022)

canttouchme schrieb:


> In Blau übrigens zu €66 inkl. VSK zu haben, das wäre dann ein Bestpreis für die Hose.
> Die 83,16€ sind noch über dem Bestpreis vom September. (Laut Idealo)
> Vielleicht ginge da also noch etwas in den nächsten Tagen.


EDIT: Sorry nur die Blaue ist für 66€ zu haben.


----------



## xTr3Me (21. November 2022)

https://www.bike24.at/p1390264.html
		


Wahoo Kickr V5 für 807€..


----------



## Buberino (21. November 2022)

Syntace Drehmomentschlüssel für unter 100€. So günstig hab ich ihn noch nie irgendwo gesehen.



			https://www.bike24.at/p1140018.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mip86 (21. November 2022)

Verfügbarkeitsdeal?:

Santa Cruz Megatower V1 C Rahmen Stormbringer in L und XL inkl Fox Float X2 Factory für 3099€








						Santa Cruz Megatower Carbon C Rahmen 29" - Modell 2022 - Air - grau - MOUNTAINLOVE
					

Der ultimative Kamerad zum Power-Wheelen und Felsen-Überfliegen. Das Megatower ist die Verschmelzung von großen Laufrädern mit unserem stärksten Federungskonzept. Es ist eine moderne Waffe mit der sich sowohl die härtesten Rennstrecken als auch deine Hometrails mit Leichtigkeit erobern lassen.




					www.mountainlove.de
				




Rahmen waren scheinbar schon einmal aufgebaut aber ansonsten alles IO (etwas Fett war am Steuerrohr)


----------



## Remux (21. November 2022)

Oneup Alu Pedale für 91,99€ in blau und 94,99€ in schwarz:









						ONE UP COMPONENTS Plattformpedale Aluminium blau online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

ONE UP COMPONENTS Plattformpedale Aluminium blau +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein MTB Pedale Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## Ecko88 (21. November 2022)

Formula Cura 4 Scheibenbremse & Bremsscheibe - Sonderangebot - Set vorne & hinten - schwarz glänzend​


			https://www.bike24.de/p1688440.html?source=SRP&indexName=production_SEARCH_INDEX_DE&objectId=FOR622736&queryId=undefined&userToken=anonymized


----------



## homerkills (21. November 2022)

MT5 im Set inkl 180er MDRC Scheiben 139€









						MT5 Scheibenbremsen-Set 950/1750mm + MDR-C 180mm
					

bikesport e-mtb 02/2018 Test: "Kontrollierte Entscheidung: 8 E-Bike-Bremsen"  Testergebnis: Preis/Leistung & Note 1,82              Freeride 02/2016 Test: "Heiße Eisen: 5 Bremsen im Test"  Testergebnis: 10 Punkte...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## ehrles8 (21. November 2022)

Die beliebten 50mm Novatec Carbon-Laufräder jetzt noch günstiger für 430€.
Ja, die Decals lassen sich entfernen...



			https://www.bike24.de/p1597681.html


----------



## Scili (21. November 2022)

Garmin Egde 530 Navi zum günstigsten Preis ever. 179,99 179,00 incl. Versand.


----------



## Tom33 (21. November 2022)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> https://www.bike24.at/p1390264.html
> 
> 
> 
> Wahoo Kickr V5 für 807€..


Nun zum alltime (?) Bestpreis: 749€


----------



## Stemminator (21. November 2022)

RockShox ZEB Ultimate Charger 3 RC2 Debon Air+ 29" Federgabel - 180mm - 44mm Offset - Tapered - 15x110mm Boost - grau​729,99€ inkl. Versand

29" : https://www.bike24.de/p1642482.html

27,5": https://www.bike24.de/p1642487.html







​
Garbaruk MTB Kassette - XD - 12-fach - schwarz​10-50 = 209,99€ inkl. Versand
10-52 = 214,99€ inkl. Versand

Link: https://www.bike24.de/p1322537.html


----------



## michael66 (21. November 2022)

SRAM XG-1275 Eagle Kassette 12-fach - 10-52 Zähne
119,99€



			https://www.bike24.de/p1381465.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bashhard (21. November 2022)

Sram GX 1x11 Schaltwerk für Leute wie mich, denen die Bandbreite reicht.
28,5€ bei fahrrad.de
mit code OUTLET70


----------



## Raumfahrer (21. November 2022)

Buberino schrieb:


> Syntace Drehmomentschlüssel für unter 100€. So günstig hab ich ihn noch nie irgendwo gesehen.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bike24.at/p1140018.html








						Syntace Testsieger Edition - Torque Tool 1-25 + Bit-Set 9-tlg
					

Syntace ▶ Testsieger! Im Set: Torque Tool + 9-teiliger Bit-Satz + Service-Gutschein.




					www.bike24.de


----------



## cosmos (21. November 2022)

Ragley-Rahmen 40%: Wigglesport


----------



## fschmeis (21. November 2022)

Tatze Pedale black week 25% Rabatt und versandkostenfrei (fahre mehrere Paare Two Face TI, die Synthese aus Click und flat):
Black Week . 25% Rabtt + versandkostenfrei


----------



## TrekTobi (21. November 2022)

Öhlins Gabeln und Dämpfer reduziert bei Bike24.


----------



## MAX01 (21. November 2022)

XT 203mm Disc 25€ SM RT86

OneUp EDC lite 25€ alle Farben außer schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ecko88 (22. November 2022)

Satteltasche: 





						CUBE Acid Satteltasche Click S - RABE Bike
					

Zubehör | Fahrradtaschen | CUBE Acid Satteltasche Click S | RABE Bike




					www.rabe-bike.de
				




Sattel:


			https://www.bikeexchange.de/a/unisex-sport/specialized/baden-wurttemberg/wangen-im-allgau/power-comp-143mm/102500974?variant_id=5017934
		


Pedale:





						Shimano Plattformpedal PDGR500 schwarz - vit:bikes - Fahrrad - E-Bikes
					

| Shimano Plattformpedal PDGR500 schwarz




					vitbikes.de
				




Kettenwachs:


			https://www.amazon.de/dp/B007M0APTC?smid=API74P09WMK1B&tag=pepperugc09-21&ascsubtag=13003b3tkkb


----------



## DeluXer (22. November 2022)

30% bei luminous.bike  





						Gloworm Lightsets – Luminous
					






					www.luminous.bike


----------



## Walkerk (22. November 2022)

DeluXer schrieb:


> 30% bei luminous.bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und noch 15% Newsletter Rabatt dazu


----------



## Flo7 (22. November 2022)

Orange Days bei R2-Bike-> recht überschaubar!



			https://r2-bike.com/de-orange-days-2022
		


Code RSC 250
Sram AXS XX1 650€


----------



## famagoer (22. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Orange Days bei R2-Bike-> recht überschaubar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Garmin Vario Radar für €126 find ich ergänzend noch sehr gut. Das Geld hab ich garantiert schon für sinnloseren Schmarrn ausgegeben.

Wirklich richtig tolles Teil, das ich nicht mehr missen möchte. Autos (oder bei den Bummlern andere Biker) werden am Wahoo oder Garmin spitze im Display dargestellt - Mega geile Idee! Grad für die RR-Community sinnvoll.









						GARMIN Rücklicht Varia Radar RTL516 | StVZO, 140,00 €
					

GARMIN Rücklicht Varia Radar RTL516 | StVZO Mit dem Varia RTL516-Radar bist Du definitiv sicherer unterwegs Einerseits erhöht das helle Rücklicht im Dunkeln




					r2-bike.com
				





Edit: Achtung, ist die EU-Version, die nicht blinken kann. Ich selbst hab die 515er-Version. Derzeit für €145 bei Alltricks. 

Edit 2: Sehr guter, minimalistischer Halter ist der hier auf etsy:








						Unterstützung unter Sattel für Licht Garmin VARIA Halterung - Etsy Österreich
					

This Fahrradzubehör item by CarParts66 has 2 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Italien. Listed on 22. Nov 2022




					www.etsy.com
				




Der originale ist massiv klobig und wiegt n Müsliriegel.


----------



## Drahtacus (22. November 2022)

Magura MT5 Set für 125,-


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (22. November 2022)

Online oder in RBG oder HEB in den Shops:

https://www.klbikes-outlet.de/maxxis-reifenset-assegai-dhrii.html 

Assegai Exo+ und DHRII DD für 90€


----------



## percyridebikes (22. November 2022)

Keine Ahnung ob das ein Schnäppchen ist. Die 22er Race Face Atlas Pedale für 139€ statt 199€.









						Atlas Pedale | MTB Enduro DH | Raceface
					

Das Atlas ist mehr als nur ein zuverlässiges Plattformpedal für große Drops und enge Anliegerkurven, denn es ist seit langem der Top-Kandidat von Race Face. Sein stabiler, konkaver, leichter und wartungsfähiger Pedalkörper ist perfekt für wilde Manöver in den Wäldern geeignet.




					raceface.de


----------



## Design-Rider (22. November 2022)

Radon Black Week sale, lässt sich gut was sparen: z.B: Slide Trail 10.0 HD * volle Hütte Trail Bike 460 Euro günstiger bei eh schon sehr fairen Preisen die Radon raushaut.... 






						BLACK WEEK SALE – RADON Bikes
					






					www.radon-bikes.de


----------



## shuni (22. November 2022)

(Rückenprotektor, LV1) Bei Ortema gibt es die *Ortho-Max Vest Light *mit* 50% Rabatt*, damit für *100,40€ inkl. Versand* zu bekommen. Noch nie so günstig gesehen.






						ORTHO-MAX Vest Light
					

Sich frei zu bewegen, den Sport in vollen Zügen zu genießen ohne sich eingeengt zu fühlen und dabei den optimalen Schutz für den Fall eines Sturzes zu haben. Genau das zeichnet einen herausragenden Rückenprotektor aus.




					www.ortema-shop.com
				




(Oder für die Junioren: 
https://www.ortema-shop.com/de/ski-snowboard/rueckenprotektor/ortho-max-vest-light-1681-detail, 84,50€ exkl. Versand)

Hab die Max Enduro für den Bikepark, finde ich top, deshalb auch direkt mal die Veste mal fürs Skifahren und Hometrails besorgt.
Andere Angebote sind auch vorhanden, aber eher schwach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (23. November 2022)

Thule Chariot Lite 2 599€








						Thule Chariot Lite 2 w/strollerkit, Fahrradanhänger - Blau - Kinder-Fahrradanhänger | XXL
					

Mehr zu Chariot Lite 2 w/strollerkit, Fahrradanhänger. Sicher einkaufen mit Preisgarantie und 100 Tage kostenloser Rücksendung




					www.xxlsports.at


----------



## Rick7 (23. November 2022)

10% Rabatt bei kommit fürs gute abschleppseil


----------



## Remux (23. November 2022)

Qeridoo Kidgoo2 Fahrrad Anhänger für 426€





						Qeridoo Kidgoo 2 Fahrradanhänger | mydealz
					






					www.mydealz.de
				



Ich habe jetzt mal zugeschlagen da der 2er fast nie zu dem Preis zu haben ist. Ist das 2022er Modell, daher keine Sport Variante mehr verfügbar


----------



## ilfer (23. November 2022)

Kleines Ding, aber seitdem ich den Trickstuff Le Block habe, sind die Druckpunkte meiner SRAM Bremsen echt besser. Heute für 4,99 Euro (statt 8,90) im Angebot bei Bike24:



			https://www.bike24.de/p1467137.html


----------



## MAster (23. November 2022)

Liquid-life extra 5% bis morgen mit Blackride22 🤙


----------



## ilfer (23. November 2022)

Noch ein paar Sachen bei Bike24, wilde Mischung:

*Rondo RUUT AL1 - SRAM Apex 1 Gravelbike* - 2022 - Raw/Grey (alle Größen, 1x11, Hydrobremsen!)
1.649,99 € statt UVP 2.299,00 €
https://www.bike24.de/p1514888.html

*Yeti Cycles SB130 Lunch Ride* - CLR 29" Carbon Mountainbike - 2022 - Turquoise (M-XL)
5.999,99 € statt UVP 7.290,00 €
https://www.bike24.de/p1518110.html

*Wera Bicycle Set 3 mit Reifenhebern*
55,99 € statt UVP 149,45 €
https://www.bike24.de/p1531928.html

*Syntace Testsieger Edition - Torque Tool 1-25* + Bit-Set 9-tlg Drehmoment-Schlüssel
95,00 € statt UVP 145,00 €
https://www.bike24.de/p1140018.html

*microSHIFT ADVENT X CS-G104 Kassette* - Aluminium/Stahl - 10-fach - 11-48 Zähne
57,99 € statt UVP 79,99 €
https://www.bike24.de/p1377019.html

*e*thirteen TRS Plus Kassette 12-fach* für SRAM XD Freilaufkörper - 9-46 Zähne
179,99 € statt UVP 269,00 €
https://www.bike24.de/p1309432.html

*e*thirteen Quick Fill Tire Plasma Tubeless Ventile* - Paar - 23-30mm Felgentiefe
ab 11,99 € statt UVP 19,90 €
https://www.bike24.de/p1515128.html

*e*thirteen Quick Fill Tire Plasma Tubeless Ventile* - Paar - 19-23mm Felgentiefe
ab 11,99 € statt UVP 19,90 €
https://www.bike24.de/p1515127.html

*FOX Decal Kit 2019 AM Heritage* für Federgabel und Dämpfer
14,99 € statt UVP 38,00 €
*stealth* https://www.bike24.de/p1331344.html
*rot* https://www.bike24.de/p1331531.html

*Tune DC 12 Steckachsspanner für E-Thru* (rot, giftgrün, grün)
24,99 € statt UVP 115,00 €
https://www.bike24.de/p183968.html

*SDG Jr. Pro Kit - MTB Sattel, Lenker, Griffe & Pedale für Kinder* - schwarz/cyan
99,99 € statt UVP 149,99 €
https://www.bike24.de/p1304538.html


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (23. November 2022)

RaceFace 50% auf KBs und Co









						Black Friday '22
					

Race Face wurde von einer Gruppe eingefleischter Mountainbiker gegründet, die die Dinge anders angehen wollten. Als die Ausrüstung nicht mit der schnellen Entwicklung der Fahrer mithalten konnte, haben wir unsere eigene entwickelt. Die Berge in der Nähe von Vancouver erwiesen sich als perfekter...




					raceface.de
				



zB
https://raceface.de/collections/black-friday-22/products/1x-chainring-104-bcd-nw 
oder








						1x Kettenblatt, Cinch Direct Mount, NW - ST-Shirtl | Raceface
					

Hartnäckiger Schmutz, verkrusteter Schlamm, unerbittliche Witterung – dieses Kettenblatt kann einstecken und meistert jede Strapaze, und das Jahr für Jahr, Kilometer für Kilometer und Ausfahrt für Ausfahrt.




					raceface.de


----------



## Bananamann (23. November 2022)

Trickstuff Dächle HD 203er lieferbar und mit 31€ sehr günstig.
Auch die UL sind da recht günstig zu haben...



			https://www.bike24.de/p1179757.html?source=SRP&indexName=production_SEARCH_INDEX_DE&objectId=TCK279574&queryId=46351b4586cae9898a57615eacafecf1&userToken=6eca0547-f95c-4e38-a87b-89273da9ca12&sku=641190


----------



## ehrles8 (23. November 2022)

Richtig gute Sqlab Sattel-Preise bei Fahrrad.de
Wie immer extra Rabatt mit Komoot Premium.

611 53€ / 612 Alu 80€ & Carbon / 612R Alu & Carbon usw. 

https://www.fahrrad.de/suche/?q=Sqlab+611 








						Sqlab 612 online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					






					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (23. November 2022)

Panaracer Gravelking SK TLC Faltreifen 40-622 bei Bike24 für 24,99.


----------



## ManuelTR (23. November 2022)

Es sind einige B-Ware (optische Mängel) Rahmen von Last zu haben. Neuware.

https://www.last-bikes.com/Parts


----------



## emse33 (23. November 2022)

diverse Sachen bei Komking Black Days stark reduziert , jedoch viele Einzelstücke

*Deviate Highlander 150 V1 Carbon | Rahmenkit 2022 | Black Days*
2799 € statt UVP 3499,00 € ohne Dämpfer








						Deviate Highlander 150 V1 Carbon | Rahmenkit 2022 | Black Days jetzt bei komking.de kaufen ✓
					

Deviate Highlander 150 V1 Carbon | Rahmenkit 2022 | Black Days jetzt bestellen ✓ schneller Versand |  Top Service | Komking.de




					komking.de
				




*SRAM X01 Eagle AXS X-HORIZON Schaltwerk 12-fach 52z | OEM*
für 333€ statt 535€








						SRAM X01 Eagle AXS X-HORIZON Schaltwerk 12-fach 52z | OEM jetzt bei komking.de kaufen ✓
					

SRAM X01 Eagle AXS X-HORIZON Schaltwerk 12-fach 52z | OEM jetzt bestellen ✓ schneller Versand |  Top Service | Komking.de




					komking.de
				




*SRAM Code RSC Scheibenbremsen Set 2022 | OEM*
für 249€ statt 540€?








						SRAM Code RSC Scheibenbremsen Set 2022 | OEM jetzt bei komking.de kaufen ✓
					

SRAM Code RSC Scheibenbremsen Set 2022 | OEM jetzt bestellen ✓ schneller Versand |  Top Service | Komking.de




					komking.de
				




*Diverse Fox 34 / 36 und Fox 38 Float Grip2 Factory Kashima 29" Federgabel  mit 28% Rabatt*








						Fox 36 Float Grip2 Factory Kashima 29" Federgabel | Modell 2022 jetzt bei komking.de kaufen ✓
					

Fox 36 Float Grip2 Factory Kashima 29" Federgabel | Modell 2022 jetzt bestellen ✓ schneller Versand |  Top Service | Komking.de




					komking.de
				




noch einiges mehr...


----------



## Aldar (23. November 2022)

Planet X Jack Flash 29er Frame
					






					www.planetx.co.uk
				



99pfund  HT Rahmen


----------



## mip86 (23. November 2022)

Trickstuff Diretissima lieferbar:









						Trickstuff Direttissima Scheibenbremsen Set | schwarz jetzt bei komking.de kaufen ✓
					

Trickstuff Direttissima Scheibenbremsen Set | schwarz jetzt bestellen ✓ schneller Versand |  Top Service | Komking.de




					komking.de


----------



## null-2wo (23. November 2022)

20% auf alles bei one up components mit dem code *WORKLESSRIDEMORE* und im moment is auch vieles noch verfügbar, z.b. sattelstützen in 30,9mm mit bis zu 240 mm hub, in dem falle für € 191,60 inkl. shipping.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scili (23. November 2022)

Ohhh mann! Falscher Zeitpunkt für so geilen Garn!
Wie gern hätt ich die 
Mons Royale Merino Weste: Beschde 
151,96
Günstiger hab ich die noch nirgendwo anders gesichtet.
Füllung 70Merino/30Plaste








						Herren Arete Weste
					

<p>Die Arete Weste von Mons Royale ist eine leichte Isolationsweste, die dich an kühlen Tagen draußen am Berg schön warm hält.</p><p>Das Leichtgewicht ist ausgestattet mit einer warmen Merinowolle-Füllung und Merino-Fleece Einsätzen an der Seite, die dir enorme Bewegungsfreiheit und eine tolle...




					www.bergzeit.de


----------



## Scili (23. November 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...beim Österreicher für rd. 162 minus 12%


----------



## HarryBeast (23. November 2022)

Feedback Sports Elite-Montageständer für 208 EUR
https://www.bike24.de/p19004.html
EDIT: Weiter unten für 170 EUR bei BC!


----------



## a_aus__b (23. November 2022)

30% auf TITLE-Produkte bei radcranks.ch


----------



## Coolasice (23. November 2022)

Mit dem Code „forest“ -> 849€ für nen echt leichten (1398g) Giant Carbon Gravel LRS, Naben mit DT Swiss Innereien und 54 Zähne Freilauf

Vorderrad
Hinterrad


----------



## davez (23. November 2022)

Für die lieben Kleinen der S-Works Fahrer*innen statt 1.150 EUR nur noch 899 EUR










						Die Specialized Hotwalk Serie günstig bei Fahrrad XXL kaufen
					

Die Specialized Hotwalk Serie bei Fahrrad XXL ☝ Größte Auswahl Deutschlands ✅ Versand am nächsten Tag ✅ Persönliche Beratung ✅➤Jetzt kaufen!



					www.fahrrad-xxl.de


----------



## peto353 (23. November 2022)

*Fox Racing*  34K Float 29" 120 Factory Stepcast FIT4 2Pos-Adj Remote Tapered Kabold Boost​756 eur​








						34 K Float 29" Factory Stepcast FIT4 2Pos-Adj Remote Tapered Kabold Boost
					

Super Lightweight Race Fork: the 34 K Float 29" Factory Stepcast FIT4 2Pos-Adj Remote Tapered Kabold Boost from Fox Racing  Creating a new generation of race forks, the 34 Step-Cast shines in the BC Bike Race, Epic Rides, and marathon...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## Remux (24. November 2022)

Diverse DVO Federelemente gut reduziert :








						DVO Online Shop | fahrrad.de
					

IIII➤ DVO | Top Auswahl ✔️ 30 Tage Rückgaberecht ✔️ Aktuelle 2023er Neuheiten ✔️ täglich Angebote ✔️ » Jetzt bei fahrrad.de günstig kaufen!




					www.fahrrad.de
				




Bspw Onyx für 714€





						DVO Onyx SC Air Federgabel 29" Boost 180mm 44mm Offset online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

DVO Onyx SC Air Federgabel 29" Boost 180mm 44mm Offset +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Fahrrad Online Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				



Jade in 210x55 für 260€








						DVO Jade Stahlfederdämpfer 210x55mm online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

DVO Jade Stahlfederdämpfer 210x55mm +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Stahlfederdämpfer Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				



Diamond für 649€






						DVO Diamond Air Federgabel 29" Boost 160mm 44mm Offset online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

DVO Diamond Air Federgabel 29" Boost 160mm 44mm Offset +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Fahrrad Online Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				




Wie immer mit weiteren Rabatten wie bspw Komoot premium und Gutscheinen kombinierbar! Wer Komoot und einen 10% Gutschein hat, kommt auf ca 570€ für die Onyx

Payback nicht vergessen! Bei mir gabs 3-fach


----------



## ilfer (24. November 2022)

...


----------



## DeluXer (24. November 2022)

40% auf alles bei sixpack mit Code: BLACK






						Sixpack Racing
					

MTB Komponenten für kompromisslose Gravity & Enduro Performance. Alle Sixpack Parts zum Aufbau deines individuellen Dream Bikes. Get yours now.




					www.sixpack-racing.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (24. November 2022)

..


----------



## MarmeladenFOCUS (24. November 2022)

Butcher Grid Trail T9 Soil für 30€


----------



## Jones_D (24. November 2022)

BC hat noch einmal paar Schnapper rausgehauen, unter anderem:

SRAM XX1 Eagle AXS Upgrade Kit inkl XX1 Kette für 599€ bei BC
SRAM Code RSC Set für 199€ bei BC


----------



## Flo7 (24. November 2022)

Teilweise richtig gute Preise!!!









						Orange November
					

Orange November




					www.bike-components.de
				




Shimano XT 8120 Bremsen-SET um 200€
Shimano 203er RT86 um 18€
usw...


----------



## Flo7 (24. November 2022)

Auch auf Specialized lässt sich einiges spraren:+


----------



## Masira (24. November 2022)

YT hat die Standard Batterie fürs Decoy reduziert: 
Statt 699 € jetzt 499 €: https://www.yt-industries.com/de/pr...mk1-2019-2020/288/540wh-akku-decoy-ep8-e8000/


----------



## feluetti (24. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Teilweise richtig gute Preise!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



VSK: ORANGE75 nicht vergessen!


----------



## Doempf (24. November 2022)

https://www.propain-bikes.com/tyee-sale/#tyee-sale-lp also doch nochmal was. 20% aufs Tyee, Komplettbike und Framesets.
Edit: sogar 25 % aufs Framset.


----------



## nosaint77 (24. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Teilweise richtig gute Preise!!!



Ja, auch z.B. Feedback Sports Pro Elite Montageständer für phänomenale 170€... 









						Feedback Sports Pro Elite Montageständer
					

Der beste Montageständer in der Feedback Sports Produktpalette: der Pro Elite Der faltbare Montageständer Pro Elite ist durch seine Secure-Lock Clamp-Vorrichtung extrem schnell und einfach zu bedienen - die Fahrradreparatur wird zum Kinderspiel. Dur




					www.bike-components.de
				




Gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chamaeleon (24. November 2022)

24mx
					






					www.24mx.de


----------



## sauerlaender75 (24. November 2022)

wer bei BC eh bestellt oder ein VSK Code hat

Wera Winkelschlüssel-Satz Hex-Plus Innensechskant SPKL​
Lieferumfang:​*Winkelschlüsselsatz Wera bestehend aus:*


1 x Winkelschlüssel Wera Innensechskant (1,5 x 90)
1 x Winkelschlüssel Wera Innensechskant (2,0 x 101)
1 x Winkelschlüssel Wera Innensechskant (2,5 x 112)
1 x Winkelschlüssel Wera Innensechskant (3,0 x 123)
1 x Winkelschlüssel Wera Innensechskant (4,0 x 137)
1 x Winkelschlüssel Wera Innensechskant (5,0 x 154)
1 x Winkelschlüssel Wera Innensechskant (6,0 x 172)
1 x Winkelschlüssel Wera Innensechskant (8,0 x 195)
1 x Winkelschlüssel Wera Innensechskant (10,0 x 224)
1 x Cliphalterung Wera
12.99

Leider nicht der mit Haltefunktion.










						Wera Winkelschlüssel-Satz Hex-Plus Innensechskant SPKL
					

Die Hex-Plus Winkelschlüssel von Wera haben eine größere Anlageflächen im Schraubenkopf und verringern so die zerstörende Kerbwirkung auf Schraubenköpfe. Gleichzeitig können bis zu 20 % höhere Drehmomente übertragen werden. Mit dem Kugelkopf am lange




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## makko1083 (24. November 2022)

Zeb Ultimate 29 Charger3 180mm grau für um 600€ mit Code "ROCKSHOX20"









						RockShox ZEB Ultimate RC2 DebonAir+ Boost 29" Federgabel
					

Die RockShox ZEB Ultimate RC2 DebonAir+ Boost Federgabel für 29" -Laufräder ist mit vibrationsschluckenden ButterCups auf Enduro-Trails zu Hause Die RockShox ZEB Boost 29" Federgabel für Enduro-Bikes kommt in der Ultimate-Ausstattung mit Charger-3-R




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Allseasonbiker (24. November 2022)

G75VGBKM


----------



## Stuntfrosch (24. November 2022)

Hier BC VSK 💩

G75VGBKM


----------



## einfachfabian (24. November 2022)

Lupine SL AF Fahrradlampe
					

Lupine SL AF Fahrradlampe - - Die SL AF mit StVZO-Zulassung, Tagfahrlicht, bis zu 1000 Lumen Abblendlicht und bis zu 1300 Lumen Fernlicht. Mit externem Akku und Bluetooth-Fernbedienung.




					www.delta-bike.de
				




Lupine SL AF7 für ~407€ 

Endpreis wird erst im Warenkorb angezeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (24. November 2022)

*BESTBIKE BLACK FRIDAY DEALDAYS!*​Nutze vom *24.11.2022 bis 28.11.2022* im Checkout den Code *BBDEALDAY20* und erhalte 20% Discount auf alle Specialized Ersatzteile, ausgewählte Komponenten und Bekleidung.





						bestbike Deal Days
					

bestbike Deal Days




					webshop.bestbike.de


----------



## emse33 (24. November 2022)

*Newmen Evolution SL A.30 29" Laufradsatz*
549 € statt UVP 695€








						Newmen Evolution SL A.30 29" Laufradsatz jetzt bei komking.de kaufen ✓
					

Newmen Evolution SL A.30 29" Laufradsatz jetzt bestellen ✓ schneller Versand |  Top Service | Komking.de




					komking.de
				




*Santa Cruz 5010 V4 Carbon CC X01 AXS Reserve Modell 2022 in Large*
6999 € statt UVP 9799€








						Santa Cruz 5010 V4 Carbon CC X01 AXS Reserve | Modell 2022 jetzt bei komking.de kaufen ✓
					

Santa Cruz 5010 V4 Carbon CC X01 AXS Reserve | Modell 2022 jetzt bestellen ✓ schneller Versand |  Top Service | Komking.de




					komking.de


----------



## seven21 (24. November 2022)

Mit shimano25 und orange75 gibt es die Shimano XTR 4 Kolben für 351 Euro









						Shimano XTR Enduro v+h Set Scheibenbremse BR-M9120 mit Resinbelag J-Kit
					

Shimano XTR Enduro BR-M9120 Scheibenbremsen-Set – Maximum an Kontrolle Dieses Shimano XTR Enduro BR-M9120 Scheibenbremsenset (VR + HR) wurde mit Kunstharz-Belägen ausgestattet, die über Kühlrippen verfügen. Die zweiteiligen Ice-Tech-Bremssättel weise




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## JDEM (24. November 2022)

SRAM XX1 Eagle XG-1299 12-speed Kassette
					

Die SRAM XX1 Eagle XG-1299 12-fach Kassette ist leicht, extra steif und sieht toll aus. Die ersten 11 Ritzel dieser Kassette sind aus einem Stück Stahl gefräst und d




					www.mantel.com


----------



## JLebowski (24. November 2022)

Flight Attendant läuft wohl nicht so…

https://click.smc.yt-industries.com...6b9d1ef404e99f3cbd4b7c260512722d6cb7fb3e4dc20


----------



## bezel (24. November 2022)

bei BC gerade ganz nette Angebote: Specialized -20%
mit Code SPECIALIZED20 + versandkostenfrei mit ORANGE75
-> so gibts den Power Mirror Sattel für 263€








						Specialized Power Pro Mirror Sattel
					

Der Specialized Power Pro Sattel mit Mirror-Technologie für die Straße und den Trail Beim Power Pro Sattel bringt Specialized die Mirror-Technologie erstmals unterhalb der S-Works-Ebene zum Einsatz. Hinter dieser Technologie verbirgt sich ein innovat




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## mzonq (24. November 2022)

Wenn einer einer einen LRS sucht:









						Hunt Bike Wheels - Wide Tubeless-Ready Performance Bike Wheels
					

HAND-BUILT PERFORMANCE BIKE WHEELS. Hunt Bike Wheels bring you the latest technology and thinking in all things round. Leading components carefully sourced.




					www.huntbikewheels.com
				











						HUNT Trail Wide MTB 29 Wheelset
					

The Trail Wide is your go-to wheelset no matter the conditions. Optimised to still take the A-lines on the descents and not hold you back on the climbs. 29" | 30mm Wide Int. | 1831g  The Purpose After almost three years of unwavering service on the toughest trails, with numerous awards and...




					eu.huntbikewheels.com
				




Verschiffung aus GB war bei mir ohne Probleme und schnell...ich habe den Wide Trail und bin zufrieden, allerdings verwende ich den am Hardtail, da schepperts bei 0,1t schon ab und zu....ich habe schon ein paarmal gedacht, ich hätte den Enduro LRS kaufen sollen.


----------



## youdontknow (24. November 2022)

40% Rabatt auf Tiernahrung und alles andere bei https://www.unleazhed.com/.


----------



## davez (24. November 2022)

20% auf das gesamte Sortiment (auch auf Lupine)








						Home
					

Ausrüstung und Bekleidung für Klettern, Trekking, Skisport, Running, Radsport und Fitness ► Sportler - Best in the Alps!




					www.sportler.com


----------



## canttouchme (24. November 2022)

Bei Void CYCLING gibt es jetzt bis zu 70% auf das ganze Sortiment und zusätzlich 10% für die erste Bestellung an Black Friday.

Habe gerade z.B. 145 Eur für die Bore Zip Cycling Jacket Men bezahlt. ( UVP 319 Eur)



			https://voidcycling.com/de_de/black-week


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montigomo (24. November 2022)

Vielleicht interessiert jemanden


----------



## rohood (24. November 2022)

Title St1 Vorbau in verschiedenen Längen und Klemmungen für 68€, 58 pro Stück wenn man 2 nimmt. 









						Suche für: Title st1 -Rad Cranks
					






					www.radcranks.de


----------



## Scili (24. November 2022)

rohood schrieb:


> Title St1 Vorbau in verschiedenen Längen und Klemmungen für 68€, 58 pro Stück wenn man 2 nimmt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier bekommst Du zum Einsteigerpreis einen Vorbau, der genau so viel wiegt, wie es leider sein muss.








						Grace FR - Intend
					

35mm stem length 31.8mm / 35mm clamp diameter Highly optimized construction for precise steering Designed, … Continued




					www.intend-bc.com
				



Denk an Extralove am Bike.
Das hier gehört deffo dazu.
Wir kommen in dem Beispiel trotz Rabatz der Konkurrenz an fast 1 EUR / Gramm.
Du wirst Dich in Dein Cockpit neu verlieben.


----------



## Homer4 (25. November 2022)

Sale bei BC mit super Angeboten...
Code ROCKSHOX20 mit auf alle RS Artikel.

2023 Pike ultimate 29 zb 616€
Reverb axs in allen Durchmessern 527€

20% auf alle Speci Bikes

Code RSC 199€


----------



## Flo7 (25. November 2022)

Magura MT7 Pro HC Set um 250€



			https://r2-bike.com/MAGURA-MT7-Pro-HC-Scheibenbremse-Set


----------



## metalbks (25. November 2022)

Bei Gocycle gibt es auch wieder einige Angebote ua von Yeti, Ibis , SC usw. .



			https://www.gocycle.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/1881/lang/de/kw/GO-CYCLE-Black-Week/


----------



## Pky2101 (25. November 2022)

Wie ist hier die Meinung zu RCZ?
80€ für XT M8100 Kurbelsatz 170mm mit 32t Kettenblatt






						SHIMANO Chainset XT FC-M8100-1 12sp 32T BSC 170mm w/o BB Black (KFCM81001CXA2) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>SHIMANO Chainset XT FC-M8100-1 12sp 32T BSC 170mm w/o BB Black (KFCM81001CXA2)</strong><br /><br style="color: #000000; font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 10px; font-style: normal; font-variant-ligatures: normal; fon




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## Innsbruuucker (25. November 2022)

Für die Rennradler: Ultegra Laufradsatz um 854€ https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...a-Disc-Center-Lock-Carbon-Laufradsatz-p84400/


----------



## emse33 (25. November 2022)

Santa Cruz Blur 4 C/S XC (2022) 4399€ statt 5499€​Santa Cruz Bronson V4 Carbon C R Kit Modell 2022 3999€ statt 4999€​Santa Cruz Heckler V9 29" Carbon C S-Kit Modell 2022 7199€ statt 8999€​​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knuspaflocke (25. November 2022)

SRAM XX1 Eagle Kette 12-fach (Black) – für 51,99 € bei Bike24



			https://www.bike24.de/p1172015.html


----------



## ehrles8 (25. November 2022)

40% Rabatt auf Powerbar mit dem Code *POWERBAR40*

https://www.powerbar.eu/de_DE/


----------



## kackboon91 (25. November 2022)

RS Super Deluxe Ultimate Coil RC2T

Gestern noch um die 380, jetzt für 336,99€.
Den letzten 210x55 hab ich noch bekommen.

Air und andere Einbaumaße habe ich nicht kontrolliert.


----------



## Frodijak (25. November 2022)

…


----------



## birra (25. November 2022)

Speczialized Rime Flat Mountain Bike Shoes  140 -> 70 €









						Rime Flat Mountain Bike Shoes | Specialized.com
					

Der Rime Flat ist der Schuh, der dich auf jeden Berg bringt. Ob Felsen, Geröll oder Waldboden, der Rime Flat führt dich über jedes Hindernis und zu den entlegensten Trails da draußen. Die Außensohle vereint unsere SlipNot ST™ (Super Tracky) Gummimischung mit einem aggressiven Fersen- und...




					www.specialized.com


----------



## Lynus (25. November 2022)

EvocFR Enduro Blackline 16l Protektor-Rucksack - schwarz 

109,90€ in schwarz
114,90€ in grau/braun/gelb/grauslich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (25. November 2022)

https://www.bike24.de/suchergebnis?searchTerm=xx1+kette
		


Sram XX1 Kette in Rainbow oder Gold für 57,99€


----------



## xrated (25. November 2022)

Canyon S25 VCLS 2.0 CF Sattelstütze
					

Das revolutionäre Blattfederkonzept aus Carbonfaser-Verbundstoffen: Die patentierte Formgebung der S25 VCLS Sattelstütze erzeugt bis zu 20 mm Federweg und ist zu 100% wartungsfrei.




					www.canyon.com
				



119,95 in 30,9


----------



## Joker2980 (25. November 2022)

Sram AXS Akku



			https://www.bike24.de/p1159528.html?source=SRP&indexName=production_SEARCH_INDEX_DE&objectId=SRA259345&queryId=774518b9f4ed21c55611b52fd13cb6db&userToken=3ddc7990-0777-4e70-aa52-9ec5762a5cb0


----------



## mr.fish (25. November 2022)

Bei Forbidden Bikes gibt es 35% auf Druid Komplettbikes und Rahmensets und 15% auf Dreadnaught Komplettbikes. EIn Druid Rahmen kostet dann mit Steuern 2350€.









						Forbidden Bike Company
					

WE ARE MOUNTAIN BIKERS. WE MAKE MOUNTAIN BIKES. Before all else we are proud to have a team of individuals who are passionate about riding and contributing to the mountain bike community. Forbidden was created by real mountain bikers with the simple goal of making our vision of the perfect trail...




					eu.forbiddenbike.com


----------



## Phillip (25. November 2022)

20% auf viele Canyon-Bikes. 

Stealth-Special


----------



## ralleycorse (25. November 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Sale bei BC mit super Angeboten...
> Code ROCKSHOX20 mit auf alle RS Artikel.
> 
> 2023 Pike ultimate 29 zb 616€
> ...


Sind dann bei einer Lyrik Ultimate 2023 679.-
Rabatt wird erst ganz am Ende abgezogen!


----------



## gakul (25. November 2022)

Leatt DBX 4.0 Clickschuhe für 41€ bei CRC


----------



## .floe. (25. November 2022)

Race Face N/W Kettenblätter bei CRC stark reduziert, ab 12€!

Cinch

104/130


----------



## grobi59 (25. November 2022)

10% bei R2, nicht gültig auf die Orange Days Artikel:

R2ORANGE


----------



## xrated (25. November 2022)

Endura Hummvee Radhose (trennbar) | Chain Reaction
					

Endura Hummvee Radhose (trennbar) - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com
				



36€


			https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/fohn-polartec-power-shield-pro-softshelljacke-2-0/rp-prod209297
		

50,99


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NT-Alex (25. November 2022)

Teilweise echt gute Pedal-Deals
Hier CB Mallet E für 95€









						Crankbrothers Mallet E Enduro Pedale schwarz online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Crankbrothers Mallet E Enduro Pedale schwarz +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein MTB Pedale Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## xrated (25. November 2022)

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/fohn-polartec-fleecejacke-thermal-pro-/rp-prod193641
		

28,99


----------



## philfei (25. November 2022)

Bei Fahrrad.de gibt es die DMR V12 Magnesium Pedale (nur 350 gr) in schwarz zu einem guten Kurs von 49,99 EUR + Versand in Höhe von 4,49 EUR, wenn man nichts anderes mitbestellt. 

Ich fahre die Pedale selbst seit über einem Jahr und bin noch immer sehr zufrieden.









						DMR V12 Magnesium Pedale schwarz online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

DMR V12 Magnesium Pedale schwarz +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Dirt & BMX Pedale Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## xrated (25. November 2022)

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/nukeproof-horizon-pro-sam-hill-enduro-mtb-pedale/rp-prod186573
		









						Nukeproof Neutron EVO Plattformpedale (Electron EVO) | Chain Reaction
					

Nukeproof Neutron EVO Plattformpedale (Electron EVO) - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com
				





			https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/sram-nx-eagle-mtb-schaltgruppe-12-fach-dub-/rp-prod172474


----------



## Flo7 (25. November 2022)

Factory 36 Fit4 27,5" 735€


			https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/at/de/fox-suspension-36-float-factory-fit4-boost-fork-2023/rp-prod214216


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (25. November 2022)

philfei schrieb:


> Bei Fahrrad.de gibt es die DMR V12 Magnesium Pedale (nur 350 gr) in schwarz zu einem guten Kurs von 49,99 EUR + Versand in Höhe von 4,49 EUR, wenn man nichts anderes mitbestellt.
> 
> Ich fahre die Pedale selbst seit über einem Jahr und bin noch immer sehr zufrieden.
> 
> ...








						DMR V12 Magnesium black Plattformpedal - RABE Bike
					

Das DMR V12 Magnesium Plattformpedal zählt zu den besten! In der Farbe black jetzt bei RABE Bike!




					www.rabe-bike.de
				




Hier nochmal n 5er weniger, auch für die "silberne" Version.

Hab schon gezuckt und mich dann erinnert, dass ich ja schon Pedale plus Ersatz habe - harter Disziplin-Test die letzten Tage. 🥴


----------



## Innsbruuucker (25. November 2022)

Dainese Jacken
88€ statt 230€
Regenjacke:https://www.sportokay.com/de_de/dainese-hg-harashimaya-bikejacke.html
Wasserdicht und Zwischenlayer:
61,6€ statt 150€





						Dainese HG Rata Herren Bikejacke - Jacken - Bikebekleidung - Bike - Alle
					

Die Dainese HG Rata Herren Bikejacke ist eine wasserdichte Jacke aus laminiertem, elastischem und reißfestem Gewebe, entwickelt, um jeder Wetterlage zu trotzen.  Der perfekte Zwischenlayer, um das Training in der Zwischensaison in Angriff zu nehmen: Dafü




					www.sportokay.com
				




Reign Adv. Pro 1 -30%





						Giant Reign Advanced Pro 1 29" 2022 Endurobike - Enduro - Mountainbike - Bike - Alle
					

Mit dem Giant Reign meisterst du steile Drops, blinde Linien, klobige Singletracks durch Wurzeln und Felsen. Mit seiner geschmeidigen Federung und seinem souveränen Handling hilft dir dieses wilde 29er, das wildeste Enduro-Terrain zu zähmen. Die Maestro




					www.sportokay.com
				



Reign Adv Pro 0 2021 -30%





						Giant Reign Advanced Pro 0 29" 2021 Endurobike - Enduro - Mountainbike - Bike - Alle
					

Die Giant Reign Fully-Serie steht seit jeher für Enduro-Spaß vom Feinsten. So wurde das neue Giant Reign Advanced Pro 0 für die Laufradgröße 29 Zoll komplett überarbeitet. Denn auch im Einsatzbereich Enduro bringt 29 Zoll viele Vorteile. Angefangen beim w




					www.sportokay.com
				




Übersicht von ein paar angeboten:


			https://www.sportokay.com/de_de/blackfriday-bike
		


Gutschein BLACK12


----------



## Innsbruuucker (25. November 2022)

Neuer Proframe RS direkt bei FOX -35%








						PROFRAME PRO, CE [BLK] S | Fox Racing® Österreich
					

Kaufe PROFRAME PRO, CE [BLK] S bei Fox Racing® - Österreich




					foxracing.at


----------



## xrated (25. November 2022)

bissel OT aber legales H7 von Osram für 62€ (wird an der Kasse abgezogen)


			https://www.amazon.de/BREAKER-Helligkeit-legales-Abblendlicht-Stra%C3%9Fenzulassung/dp/B08DNZMC11/ref=lp_8872698031_1_1?m=A8KICS1PHF7ZO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## famagoer (25. November 2022)

Joker2980 schrieb:


> Sram AXS Akku
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1159528.html?source=SRP&indexName=production_SEARCH_INDEX_DE&objectId=SRA259345&queryId=774518b9f4ed21c55611b52fd13cb6db&userToken=3ddc7990-0777-4e70-aa52-9ec5762a5cb0


Bei bikebox nochmal deutlich günstiger: €41.90 minus extra 10% (werden an der Kassa abgezogen) :









						SRAM Akku eTap/AXS, ohne Ladegerät | Fahrradanhänger, Kinderwagen & mehr | BIKEBOX Onlineshop
					






					www.bikebox-shop.de
				





Alternativ bei R2 um €38.50 mit Gutschein R2ORANGE









						SRAM Batterie für RED eTap | RED eTap AXS | Force eTap AXS | Eagle AX, 42,50 €
					

SRAM Batterie für RED eTap | RED eTap AXS | Force eTap AXS | Eagle AXS Ersatzakku für SRAM eTap / AXS und Eagle AXS Schaltwerke sowie Umwerfer Mit der wiede




					r2-bike.com


----------



## chains1 (25. November 2022)

Über den r2-Gutschein gibt es das axs Upgrade für nen super Preis. R2ORANGE









						SRAM GX Eagle AXS Upgrade Kit 1x12, 395,00 €
					

SRAM GX Eagle AXS Upgrade Kit 1x12 Highend Technik zum schmalen Preis Mit den neuen GX Eagle AXS Komponenten schafft SRAM einen preisgünstigen Einstieg in d




					r2-bike.com


----------



## mip86 (25. November 2022)

Fox 34 29“ 140mm Grip2 für 697,80€









						Fox Factory 2022 34 Factory 29" Grip 2 Orange/Black
					

Fox Factory 2022 34 Factory 29" Grip 2 Orange/Black | FedergabelEigenschaftenKartusche: Grip 2Einsatzbereich: TrailSerie: Factory




					www.liquid-life.de


----------



## e30Birdy (26. November 2022)

Feedback Sports Pro Elite Montageständer 169€

Code: ORANGE75 und dann auch kostenlosen Versand.


----------



## Ma langsam (26. November 2022)

Marzocchi Bomber Z2 29" Boost Federgabel
					

Die Bomber Z2 29" Boost Federgabel von Marzocchi – Spaß auf den Trails Die Bomber Z2 29" Boost Federgabel von Marzocchi mit klassischer M-Gabelbrücke ist mit 34 mm dicken Standrohren und Federwegen zwischen 100 und 150 mm für den All-Mountain-Einsa




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Innsbruuucker (26. November 2022)

Funktioniert bei jemandem der OUTLET70 (50, 60 auch probiert) bei bikester?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freefall xD (26. November 2022)

Die FIVETEN FREERIDER PRO gibt es aktuell in allen Möglichen Ausführungen für 60.- EUR bei liquid-life. 









						FiveTen Freerider Pro grey five/ftwr white/halo blue
					

FiveTen Freerider Pro grey five/ftwr white/halo blue | MTB SchuheDieser adidas Five Ten Freerider Pro MTB-Schuh liefert dir das volle Paket: Er garantiert optimale Kontrolle auf Flatpedals, ein Plus an Aufpralldämpfung durch einen verstärkten Zehenbereich




					www.liquid-life.de


----------



## Gille84 (26. November 2022)

DT Swiss EXC 1501 29" Boost Laufradsatz mit XD und Microspline Freilaufkörper bei Bike24 für 999,99€.

https://www.bike24.de/p1390870.html


----------



## demlak (26. November 2022)

Eine der kürzesten Dropper Posts, für innenverlegung, die man kriegen kann.. (Gesamtlänge verglichen bei gleichem Hub)

*Giant Switch für 105 Euro:*








						GIANT Sattelstütze Vario Contact Switch | Sattelstützen | Teile / Komponenten
					

Giant Contact Switch Vario Stütze Dropper Post mit integrierter Zugführung zum Spitzenpreis Je nach Stützenlänge bis zu 170 mm Hub 100 mm (350 mm)/125 mm (395 mm)/ 150 mm (440 mm)/170 mm (455 mm) 30,9 mm Einbaumaß Lieferung inkl. 2-fach Remote Hebel; 1-fach Remote (wie Schalthebel) separat erhältlic




					www.bike-onlineshop.de


----------



## davez (26. November 2022)

Hyacinth Racks -30%









						Hyacinth™
					

Official Hyacinth™ racks store




					hyacinth.cc


----------



## harni (26. November 2022)

Ragley Big Wig Rahmen  bei CRC 449


----------



## emse33 (27. November 2022)

Newmen Evolution A.30 29" Laufradsatz 439€ statt 549€​ENVE AM30 Foundation Collection 27.5" Laufradsatz 1299€ statt 1800€​


----------



## Sebastian9876 (27. November 2022)

Buster 2000 HL LED Helmleuchte
					

MountainBike 11/2018 Test: "Flutlichter: Bike-Lampen"  Testergebnis: Gut (72 Pkt.)              MountainBike 12/2017 Test: "Schöner Schein: Bike-Lampen mit Helmhalter"  Testergebnis: Sehr gut (78 Pkt.)...




					www.bike-discount.de
				




Bestpreis und ggf.  Alternative zur 400 € Lupine….



			https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/5104562_-buster-2000-hl-sigma-sport.html?utm_source=share&utm_medium=crm&utm_campaign=app_ios_send_product&camp=ipc_mailings


----------



## StelioKontos (28. November 2022)

Verschiedene Beast Laufradsätze bei Jonito im Angebot.
z.B.








						Beast Laufradsatz MTB Rim ED30 UD + DT Swiss 350 Disc 6 Bolt Boost | JONITO bik
					

Beast Laufradsatz MTB Rim ED30 UD + DT Swiss 350 Disc 6 Bolt Boost sowie 100.000 Top-Teile auf Lager. | Premium-Marken: Fox • Endura • Maxxis • RockShox • Racef




					www.jonito.com
				



1.204,99 €








						Beast Laufradsatz MTB Rim ED30 UD + DT Swiss 240 Disc 6 Bolt Boost außenliegend
					

Beast Laufradsatz MTB Rim ED30 UD + DT Swiss 240 Disc 6 Bolt Boost außenliegende Nippel sowie 100.000 Top-Teile auf Lager. | Premium-Marken: Fox • Endura • Maxx




					www.jonito.com
				



1.339,99 €

Mit Code FOREST nochmal 10% günstiger.


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (28. November 2022)

StelioKontos schrieb:


> Verschiedene Beast Laufradsätze bei Jonito im Angebot.
> z.B.
> 
> 
> ...



Code FOREST nicht vergessen


----------



## goldencore (28. November 2022)

Ich bin gerade noch über einen interessanten Einzeldeal im ganzen Fahrrad.de Mayhem gestoßen:
Jade X in 210x55 für 370,99€. Ich fahre den in einem Tyee und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer.








						DVO Jade X Stahlfederdämpfer 210x55mm online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

DVO Jade X Stahlfederdämpfer 210x55mm +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Stahlfederdämpfer Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemminator (28. November 2022)

Deviate Claymore Rahmen in grün oder rot

2835€ mit Rabatt Code: FOREST (-10%)









						Deviate Claymore Frameset | JONITO bikes, 3.599,00 €
					

Deviate Claymore Frameset sowie 2000 Top-Bikes auf Lager | Premium-Marken: Antidote • Ibis • Pivot • Rocky Mountain • Santa Cruz und viele mehr…




					www.jonito.com


----------



## sunchild (28. November 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade noch über einen interessanten Einzeldeal im ganzen Fahrrad.de Mayhem gestoßen:
> Jade X in 210x55 für 370,99€. Ich fahre den in einem Tyee und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer.
> 
> 
> ...



Und zusätzlich auch in anderen metrischen Größen im Probikeshop für den gleichen Preis.
https://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/daempfer-dvo-jade-x-metric/192285.html


----------



## FlowLine (28. November 2022)

Noch 2,5h Cyber Monday

Status Rahmen zum guten Preis...für Leute mit Adresse/Verwandten in den USA










						Status | Specialized.com
					






					www.specialized.com


----------



## Arndt123 (28. November 2022)

Guter Gummi-Deal für die XCler & Marathonis für 75€ bei r2-bike:


			https://r2-bike.com/SCHWALBE-Reifen-Bundle-29-x-225-Racing-Ray-Racing-Ralph-Super-Race-Transparent-Skin-Front-Rear


----------



## Remux (29. November 2022)

Fox 36 Factory Fit 4 27,5" 160mm 2023er Modell für 648€ mit dem Code "extra10"






						Fox Suspension 36 Float Factory FIT4 Boost Fork 2023 | Chain Reaction
					

Fox Suspension 36 Float Factory FIT4 Boost Fork 2023 - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## Remux (30. November 2022)

Das neue Santa Cruz fuffzigzehn 5010 C R Kit für 4049€ in Größe M 



			https://www.jonito.com/de/fahrraeder/santa-cruz-5010-5-c-r-m-405-matte-grey


----------



## Mignatz (30. November 2022)

Das 2022 Santa Cruz Nomad, nur noch in XL, aber mit tollem Rabatt. Evtl. mit Member-Geburtstags Gutschein nochmal 10% günstiger









						Santa Cruz Nomad C Full Suspension Mountainbike Sram GX Eagle 12V 27.5'' Grün 2022 um     4.499,99 € statt     6.299,00 €
					

Finden Sie eine riesen Auswahl an Produkten auf www.alltricks.de




					www.alltricks.de


----------



## keroson (30. November 2022)

Bei Zalando Lounge wird gerade poc richtig günstig rausgedrückt (nur mit Anmeldung)




Bei POC selber gibt es den Coron Air Spin auch richtig günstig: https://www.pocsports.com/products/coron-air-spin


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (1. Dezember 2022)

CushCore ab 107€ pro 2 Stück









						Pro Set
					

Perfekter Schutz für deine Felgen. Lieferung in 1 Tag.




					www.radcranks.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emse33 (1. Dezember 2022)

Magura MT7 Pro HC Scheibenbremsen Set für 259€​Sram X01 AXS | GX Eagle AXS | 1x12-fach Upgrade Set | OEM für 499€​SRAM GX Eagle 12-fach Fahrradkette | OEM für 19€​


----------



## herrundmeister (1. Dezember 2022)

Wera Kraftform Kompakt W1 Werkzeugset für gute 89,- €









						Wera Kraftform Kompakt W1 Wartung Werkzeugset 35-teilig Montageset mit robuster Tasche schwarz 05135926001 geringes Gewicht und Volumen vergleichen und günstig kaufen | CHECK24
					

Wera Kraftform Kompakt W1 Wartung Werkzeugset 35-teilig Montageset mit robuster Tasche schwarz 05135926001 geringes Gewicht und Volumen bei CHECK24 vergleichen und günstig kaufen | ✅  Service durch CHECK24 --> Jetzt bestellen




					baumarkt.check24.de


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. Dezember 2022)

MT5 Set inkl. Scheiben für 139,99


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (2. Dezember 2022)

Giant Clutch 12er mit Kettennieter etc oder 9er FlaHa (wie Speci SWAT)

12 https://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/giant-zu...pull-rechts-clutch-12-m000050020?varid=671094

9 https://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/giant-zu...henhalter-sidepull-rechts-clutch-9-m000050021

Reine Multitools auch
13 https://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/giant-zubehoer-toolshed-13-miniwerkzeug-m000050098

6 https://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/giant-zubehoer-toolshed-6-miniwerkzeug-m000050099


Und Shimano MT500 PF-Lager 9€





						Shimano Innenlager BB-MT500 bestellen | Fahrrad XXL
					

Shimano Innenlager BB-MT500 2022 kaufen bei Fahrrad XXL ☝ Schneller Versand ✅ Finde hier dein Fahrradzubehör!



					www.fahrrad-xxl.de


----------



## michael66 (3. Dezember 2022)

Slx 12 Fach Gruppe für 212€ nur heute bestellbar.





						Mini-Gruppe SHIMANO SLX 12-fach 10/51 | Probikeshop
					

Online kaufen ➤ Mini-Gruppe SHIMANO SLX 12-fach 10/51 ✚ Kostenloser Expressversand ✚ Kostenlose Rücksendung ✚ Der beste Preis garantiert




					www.probikeshop.com


----------



## michael66 (3. Dezember 2022)

Passend zur günstigen MT 5 Bremse gibt es die Trickstuff Power Beläge für den halben Preis und zusätzlich noch 10% 👍🏻
Also 13,41€
Mit dem Code:
Aktiv-mit-BMO








						Bremsbeläge 170 Power
					

Der beste Bremsbelag den Trickstuff je gemacht hat. organischer Bremsbelag Höchste Bremskraft Höchste Fadingstabilität Hervorragende Dosierbarkeit Geringer Verschleiß Der Streber im Bremsbelagstest Orange lackierte...




					www.bike-mailorder.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxito (3. Dezember 2022)

michael66 schrieb:


> Slx 12 Fach Gruppe für 212€ nur heute bestellbar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wer noch bis zum Frühjahr warten kann, bekommt das Upgrade auch für 177 Euro bei r2








						SHIMANO SLX Upgrade Kit M7100 1x12-fach | Kassette 10-51 Zähne, 177,50 €
					

SHIMANO SLX Upgrade Kit M7100 1x12-fach | Kassette 10-51 Zähne Mit diesem Shimano SLX Upgrade Kit kannst Du Dein Bike auf den aktuellen technischen Stand br




					r2-bike.com


----------



## GrazerTourer (3. Dezember 2022)

Decathlon Race 900 Team Edition Eagle AXS XX1
3999,99 EUR 








						Fahrrad MTB Race 900 Team Edition XX1 AXS
					

Für Rennfahrer, die auf der Suche nach dem ultimativen Bike sind, um Rennen zu gewinnen.




					www.decathlon.at
				




Und das XC900fur 2399,-








						Mountainbike 29 Zoll Rockrider XC 900 S vollgefedert Carbon
					

MTB für den Einsatz beim Cross Country (XC) oder XC Marathon.




					www.decathlon.at


----------



## Remux (4. Dezember 2022)

Santa Cruz 5010 C S Kit in Größe S für 3559€ mit dem Code "black11"








						Santa Cruz 5010 4 Carbon C S online kaufen
					

Santa Cruz 5010 4 Carbon C S findest Du bei StateraBikes.de ✓ schnelle Lieferung ✓ kompetente Beratung ✓ Top Angebote.




					www.staterabikes.de


----------



## Flo7 (4. Dezember 2022)

Bikeyoke Sagma 130mm schwarz 79,9€








						Bikeyoke Sagma suspension saddle BLACK
					

Colour black Width 130mm   SAGMA Features: Rail Suspension Design  idbeads™ Schaumtechnologie with Low Speed Rebound Federung/Dämpfung PU-Skin Cover/Oberbezug Carbonfaserverstärkte Sattelschale Austauschbare Schockabsorber  Aluminum Sattelstreben 7x9mm (hochoval) SAGMA Gewichte: 130mm: 225g...



					bikeinsel.com


----------



## Innsbruuucker (4. Dezember 2022)

-25% on top mit GESCHENKE.
Z.b. magicshine 3000lumen um 75€ statt 160€









						Magicshine MJ-902ES 3000 lumen, USB-aufladbare Frontleuchte - Schwarz - Vorderlichter | XXL
					

Mehr zu MJ-902ES 3000 lumen, USB-aufladbare Frontleuchte. Sicher einkaufen mit Preisgarantie und 100 Tage kostenloser Rücksendung




					www.xxlsports.at


----------



## gosing (4. Dezember 2022)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> -25% on top mit GESCHENKE.
> Z.b. magicshine 3000lumen um 75€ statt 160€
> 
> 
> ...


Helm Trailblazer MIPS 37,50€


----------



## dopero (4. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Flysipu (4. Dezember 2022)

Für meine Landsleute: Mit dem Gutscheincode: GESCHENKE kommt ein GT FORCE mit feiner Ausstattung um 2269€. Leider nur S.









						Gt Force 29 Pro 150/170 XT12 21/22 - Schwarz - Mountainbikes | XXL
					

Mehr zu Force 29 Pro 150/170 XT12 21/22. Sicher einkaufen mit Preisgarantie und 100 Tage kostenloser Rücksendung




					www.xxlsports.at


----------



## metalbks (4. Dezember 2022)

Diverse Arc8 Extra Rahmensets zu guten Preisen :









						Fully 29"
					

Rahmen Fullsuspension 29" online kaufen bei einem der weltweit führenden Versandhändler von Fahrrädern. Schnell und sicher zu Ihrem neuen MTB Rahmen.




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## Bikesenf (4. Dezember 2022)

Für alle die bei der BC-Aktion leer ausgegangen sind:
Bike 24 hat die Zeb Ultimate 2023 in 29"/170/44 auf Lager und noch zu nem halbwegs guten Kurs von 744€:

Schwarz:


			https://www.bike24.de/p1642490.html
		

Grau:


			https://www.bike24.de/p1642491.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaptan (4. Dezember 2022)

SPECIALIZED BOOMSLANG PLATFORM PEDALE BLACK | Nubuk Bikes
					

SPECIALIZED BOOMSLANG PLATFORM PEDALE BLACK bei Nubuk Bikes kaufen ★★★★★ ✓ Bike Leasing ✓ Finanzierung ✓ Profi-Beratung ✓ Riesige Auswahl




					www.nubuk-bikes.de
				




Speci Boomslang Pedale für 88€ inklusive Versand.


----------



## danimaniac (5. Dezember 2022)

daily Adventskalender-Deal bei BC:








						3min19sec Montageständer
					

Der Montageständer von 3min19sec – enorm praktisch für Deine Fahrradwerkstatt Der 3min19sec Montageständer wirkt eher schlicht, doch er überzeugt mit praktischen Features und robuster Verarbeitung. Dank der intuitiv zu bedienenden Kralle hängst Du da




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## homerkills (5. Dezember 2022)

Bike-Discount Adventskalender

89.99€









						Mud Suit - Matschoverall
					

Dank des winddichten und regenresistenten Funktionsmaterials bleibt alles trocken und warm. Sogar ein Helm passt unter die einstellbare Kapuze, so dass kein zusätzlicher Regenschutz notwendig ist. Reißverschlüsse an den...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## Innsbruuucker (5. Dezember 2022)

Edge 830 für 255€ 





						GPS-Gerät GARMIN EDGE 830 | Probikeshop
					

Online kaufen ➤ GPS-Gerät GARMIN EDGE 830 ✚ Kostenloser Expressversand ✚ Kostenlose Rücksendung ✚ Der beste Preis garantiert




					www.probikeshop.com


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (5. Dezember 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> daily Adventskalender-Deal bei BC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So einen generischen China-Standardbilligständer gibts auch zB bei Bike24 für das Geld, sogar mit Werkzeugschale.



			https://www.bike24.de/p1417519.html
		




Und einmal im Jahr was ähnliches bei na ihr wisst schon...


----------



## HabeDEhre (5. Dezember 2022)

Für die Gravler unter uns, ein guter leichter Laufradsatz für 450€








						Roval SLX24 Disc - Laufradsatz | Specialized.com
					

Der Roval SLX 24 Disc ist ein zuverlässiger Scheibenbremsen-Laufradsatz mit überzeugenden Allround-Qualitäten. Zunächst sorgt er mit einem Gewicht von gerademal etwa 1.560 g für schnelle Beschleunigung, wobei die 20 mm breiten Aluminium-Felgen zusammen mit zweifach-gekreuzten Speichen eine hohe...




					www.specialized.com


----------



## Muehi (5. Dezember 2022)

Für unsere Rollenfahrer vielleicht interessant:
Den LifeLine Trainingstisch (ähnlich Wahoo Desk, bei uns teilweise auch als PPWear Desk verkauft) gibts bei Wiggle oder CRC gerade für 61€: 








						LifeLine Turbo Trainer Table | Chain Reaction
					

LifeLine Turbo Trainer Table - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com
				




Normalpreis: Zwischen 120€ und 130€. Ich hab mir den mal bestellt, das Bügelbrett ist mir zu wackelig geworden


----------



## Buberino (6. Dezember 2022)

Ich glaub das geht als Schnäppchen durch  👀 









						Specialized Turbo Kenevo SL Expert Carbon MY22
					

Specialized Turbo Kenevo SL Expert Carbon MY22 ! Bei der ADVENDSKALENDER Aktion fallen Versandkosten an !  ! Werden bei Abholung im Shop in Sasbach wieder ersetzt ! ! MIT WUNSCHTERMINANGABE ZUSTELLUNG !




					www.tillit-bikes.shop


----------



## luftschaukel (6. Dezember 2022)

Heute 19% auf alles im






						Dein Shop für Motocross und Enduro
					

Riders Store ⯈ Dein Partner für Motocross und Enduro. Bei uns findest du alles für dich und dein Motorrad zu super Preisen




					riders-store.shop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emse33 (6. Dezember 2022)

Fox 2022 Modelle stark reduziert bei Komking

Fox 34 Float Grip2 Factory Kashima 29" Federgabel | Modell 2022 für 999€

Fox 36 Float Grip2 Factory Kashima 29" Federgabel | Modell 2022 für 1099€

Fox 38 Float Grip2 Factory Kashima 29" Federgabel | Modell 2022 für 1199€

Fox Transfer Factory Kashima | Modell 2022 für 319€


----------



## suoixon (6. Dezember 2022)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Heute 19% auf alles im
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Code XMAS2022


----------



## Innsbruuucker (6. Dezember 2022)

emse33 schrieb:


> Fox 2022 Modelle stark reduziert bei Komking
> 
> Fox 34 Float Grip2 Factory Kashima 29" Federgabel | Modell 2022 für 1049€
> 
> ...



Gabeln gibts alle günstiger mit XMAS12:





						Federgabel & Dämpfer - Komponenten - Bike - Alle
					

Entdecken, shoppen und einkaufen bei SportOkay.com: Günstige Preise für Sportartikel, Outdoor, Bergsport, Klettern, Laufen, Running, Bike, Ski, Tourenski, Langlaufen, Fashion, Fitness, Uhren Actions Cams; mehr auf SportOkay.com




					www.sportokay.com
				




Unter anderem auch Fox 38 Performance Grip 3pos 27,5" für 748€





						Fox 38 Performance 170mm Grip3pos 44mm 27,5" 2021 Federgabel - Federgabel & Dämpfer - Komponenten - Bike - Alle
					

Die neue Fox 38 170mm Grip 44mm 27,5" 2021 Federgabel ist alles andere als ein Standardprodukt.  Alle revolutionären Merkmale der neuen 36 verpackt in einem superstarken Chassis, das speziell für modernes, hartes Enduro-Racing mit langen Federwegen entwic




					www.sportokay.com


----------



## cane (6. Dezember 2022)

Wahoo Kickr Bike v1 Refurbished für 1999,00 € mit folgendem Trick:
Sprache oben rechts auf Englisch umstellen, Land auf DE belassen, dann gibts weitere 300 € Rabatt und das Bike daher zum unschlagbaren Preis:








						Zertifiziert überholtes KICKR BIKE
					

Das KICKR BIKE vereint das legendäre Fahrgefühl von KICKR mit modernen Innovationen – für ein effektives und realistisches Indoor-Training.




					de-eu.wahoofitness.com
				




Viel Spaß beim Winterpokal damit


----------



## h0tte (7. Dezember 2022)

ZEB Ultimate DUAL POSITION 170, 29, 44, 2.1, 549€


----------



## hemorider (7. Dezember 2022)

Fox Suspension 36 Float Factory FIT4 Boost Fork 2023 für 710,00​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nanananaMADMAN (7. Dezember 2022)

Reduzierte Oakley Brillen + Helme und Evoc-Sachen:






						HIBIKE ☑️ HotDeal Sale
					

Fahrradteile, Fahrradzubehör und Fahrradbekleidung - günstig online echte Schnäppchen - HotDeal




					www.hibike.de
				




Zumindest bei den Brillen gibt's paar gute Preise, Evoc wahrscheinlich nur n Scheinrabatt, hab ich nur grob überflogen.


----------



## Flo7 (7. Dezember 2022)

Santa Cruz Blur CC 2020 in SMALL um 999€









						29" SANTA CRUZ Blur 3 CC Carbon Rahmen MTB Mountainbike Fully 40,5cm 2020 NEU  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie 29" SANTA CRUZ Blur 3 CC Carbon Rahmen MTB Mountainbike Fully 40,5cm 2020 NEU in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## harni (8. Dezember 2022)

Bike Discount Adventskalender
Magura mt7 Pro mit Scheiben 279€

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/magura-mt7-pro-hc-scheibenbremsen-set-storm-hc-203/180mm


----------



## DirtyDan80 (8. Dezember 2022)

20% und keine Versandkosten direkt bei

Fidlock

Code: 4U22


----------



## Scili (8. Dezember 2022)

DirtyDan80 schrieb:


> 20% und keine Versandkosten direkt bei
> 
> Fidlock
> 
> Code: 4U22


Hmm...
Fidlock Twist Toolbox + uni base Werkzeugtasche​hier aber günstiger als bei Fidlock direkt:​


			https://www.bike24.de/p1582147.html


----------



## HarryBeast (8. Dezember 2022)

Das ist recht günstig, glaube ich: Park Tool THH-1 für 139 EUR
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/park-tool-thh-1-sechskant-t-griff-stiftschluessel


----------



## Sven_Kiel (9. Dezember 2022)

mal wieder ein Montageständer...der von Lidl aktuell nur 31€:








						crivit Fahrrad Montageständer online kaufen | LIDL
					

crivit Fahrrad Montageständer im LIDL Online-Shop kaufen ✓ 90 Tage Rückgaberecht ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Flexibler Ratenkauf ✓ Jetzt bestellen!




					www.lidl.de


----------



## Remux (9. Dezember 2022)

es gibt wieder 20% auf einige Produkte bei Fahrrad.de

Bspw. DVO Diamond D1 zum Bestpreis von ~540€









						DVO Diamond Air Federgabel 29" Boost 160mm 44mm Offset schwarz online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

DVO Diamond Air Federgabel 29" Boost 160mm 44mm Offset schwarz +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein MTB Federgabeln Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				




DVO Jade 210x55 ~240€








						DVO Jade Stahlfederdämpfer 210x55mm online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

DVO Jade Stahlfederdämpfer 210x55mm +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Stahlfederdämpfer Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				




DHX 2 Factory 200x51 für ~ 468€









						Fox Racing Shox DHX2 F-S 2Pos-Adj CM RM Rezi Dämpfer 200x51mm online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Fox Racing Shox DHX2 F-S 2Pos-Adj CM RM Rezi Dämpfer 200x51mm +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Stahlfederdämpfer Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				




Fox 34 Factory Fit4 140mm 27,5" ~652€








						Fox Racing Shox 34 K Float 27.5" F-S 140mm FIT4 3Pos-Adj 15x110 1.5 T 44mm schwarz online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Fox Racing Shox 34 K Float 27.5" F-S 140mm FIT4 3Pos-Adj 15x110 1.5 T 44mm schwarz +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein MTB Federgabeln Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## DocB (9. Dezember 2022)

Titan-Rad mit GX für unter 1300€ (mit Starrgabel und "gemütlicher Geo - Bikepacking?)








						Titus Silk Road SRAM GX Titanium Adventure Bike
					






					www.planetx.co.uk


----------



## Eintyler (9. Dezember 2022)

Bike24 hat X01 Ketten für 42,99 im Angebot, ist zumindest Jahrestiefstwert.



			https://www.bike24.de/p1174896.html?sku=624625&gclid=Cj0KCQiA1sucBhDgARIsAFoytUuvO4qy9Z-oXjf1CYFo9BMkffWDbsVI_h_sJvmJFy1zyuR3dr07TEEaAhbzEALw_wcB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## famagoer (9. Dezember 2022)

Heute im BC-Adventkalender die Spurcycle Klingel für €56.

Ja, immer noch mächtig für "nur für ne Klingel". Aber wer die schon immer mal haben wollte, kann jetzt zu nem guten Preis zuschlagen! Und der Sound ist einfach einmalig. Bestellt für meine Frau als Weihnachtsgeschenk - hab leider schon 2.

Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing


----------



## EmDoubleU (9. Dezember 2022)

Wer nur die Spurcycle Bell (auch in schwarz) bestellen möchte, kommt wegen Versandkostenfreiheit bei Bike-Box für 56,90 Euro besser weg… 👋









						Spurcycle Klingel | Fahrradanhänger, Kinderwagen & mehr | BIKEBOX Onlineshop
					






					www.bikebox-shop.de


----------



## MAster (10. Dezember 2022)

Nur nackt ist billiger: 
Hose ENDURA HUMMVEE II für 29,24​





						Adventskalender 2022 | Probikeshop
					

Fahrrad und MTB Zubehör und Ersatzteile. Top Preise in unsere Online Boutique. Mehr als 1 300 000 Klienten. Express Lieferung in 24h Std möglich.




					www.probikeshop.com
				



nur heute


----------



## Montigomo (10. Dezember 2022)

michael66 schrieb:


> Viele Helme zu super Preisen,
> 
> TSG
> ENDURO MTB-HELM SCOPE
> ...


----------



## JDEM (11. Dezember 2022)

Lyrik Ultimate 2023:



			https://www.bike24.de/p1642438.html?sku=2188442&gclid=Cj0KCQiAnNacBhDvARIsABnDa6_SZMh9NM41o6mQNte3eQkXtETiFW1ZskxRe9Sad3cGQjNVlETBv3QaAoOXEALw_wcB
		


Sehr guter Preis, für ne sehr gute Gabel! Schwarz gibt es auch zum gleichen Preis.


----------



## UserX1 (11. Dezember 2022)

Maciag Offroad Geschenkgutscheine mit 10% -20% Rabatt
Link


----------



## culoduro (11. Dezember 2022)

SRAM Apex Schalt und Bremshebelset
hydraulisch mit postmount, vorne und hinten, für 265€
SRAM Apex Schalt und Bremshebelset


----------



## MarmeladenFOCUS (11. Dezember 2022)

Butcher und bunte Schuhe auf der Specialized Homepage mit gutem Rabatt








						Butcher Grid 2Bliss Ready T9 | Specialized.com
					

Der Butcher GRID 2Bliss Ready T9 verfügt über ein World Cup-erprobtes, aggressives Profildesign, das unter allen Bedingungen Biss und Grip bietet. Die mit Rampen und Lamellen versehenen mittleren Profilblöcke sorgen für maximale Traktion und präzises Lenkverhalten. Die sägezahnförmigen...




					www.specialized.com


----------



## Stefanambass (12. Dezember 2022)

AXS Upgrade Kit mit X01 Schaltwerk und GX Trigger für 499€








						Sram X01 AXS | GX Eagle AXS | 1x12-fach Upgrade Set | OEM jetzt bei komking.de kaufen ✓
					

Sram X01 AXS | GX Eagle AXS | 1x12-fach Upgrade Set | OEM jetzt bestellen ✓ schneller Versand |  Top Service | Komking.de




					komking.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldar (12. Dezember 2022)

20 x für 599 Pfund








						Planet X Kaffenback SRAM Apex 1 Bike
					






					www.planetx.co.uk
				




Ohne den Rabatt sicher kein P/L Sieger  mit Rabatt aber wird's schon interessant


----------



## BontragerTom (12. Dezember 2022)

Eher was für die Graveler hier, aber ich teile es trotzdem mal..
Castelli Alpha ROS 2 Jacke für 105 Euro bei Fahrrad.de

Aktuell in blau und schwarz in allen Größen für 131€ abzgl. -20% extra "XMAS" = 105.- 









						Castelli Alpha RoS 2 Jacke Herren blau online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Castelli Alpha RoS 2 Jacke Herren blau +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Rennradjacken Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## Vuerb87 (13. Dezember 2022)

Bei Bike24 gibt es die Eagle Gx Kassette mit 10-52 günstig

124€

https://www.bike24.de/p1381465.html?searchTerm=Gx kasse &source=SBP&indexName=production_SEARCH_INDEX_DE&objectId=SRA480707&queryId=f7a59b5347448ecb9314c2e723035973&userToken=fd521c21-14eb-46a5-8fb2-a4f79869708e


----------



## Sven_Kiel (13. Dezember 2022)

bike24 > GX Schaltwerk für 89€


			https://www.bike24.de/p1382096.html


----------



## Britney83 (13. Dezember 2022)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> bike24 > GX Schaltwerk für 89€
> 
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1382096.html


Hier für 86,99 - falls ich mich nicht täusche...









						GX Eagle 12-fach Schaltwerk
					

Der Fahrer hat die Wahl, denn so sollte es sein. Teil des Eagle- Farbsystems, um zu jeder Ketten- und Kassettenfarbe zu passen, die du dir aussuchst. Das GX-Eagle-Schaltwerk erledigt einfach immer seinen Job.     Features - Sram GX...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## Aldar (13. Dezember 2022)

Für ca. Die nächsten 3 Stunden ,999 Pfund










						On-One Rujo SRAM Rival 1 Gravel Bike
					






					www.planetx.co.uk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007BVK (13. Dezember 2022)

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/newmen-advanced-carbon-30-9x430mm-sattelstuetze
99,99€

Und andere Farbe und Größen sind da teilweise noch günstiger!
Aufpassen die Klemmung eignet sich weniger für Leute die bei einer 0mm Setback Stütze das Sattelgestell weit nach vorne schieben wollen, da der Ausleger knapp 35mm von der Stützenmitte ausgesehen nach hinten steht.


----------



## raimo12 (13. Dezember 2022)

hier war Müll


----------



## Marsberg (13. Dezember 2022)

Cornelius verteilt Weihnachtsgeschenke! Intend Grace Enduro Vorbauten zu stark reduzierten Preisen. Wird als B Ware verkauft, da leichte Kratzer vorhanden sind. Nur solange der Vorrat reicht.









						Grace EN 35 - Intend
					

The Intend Grace EN stem is indestructible, precise and the best technical solution to combine 2 cylindrical tubes to each other.




					www.intend-bc.com


----------



## Aldar (14. Dezember 2022)

20 hello Dave für 999 Pfund 








						On-One Hello Dave SRAM GX Mountain Bike
					






					www.planetx.co.uk


----------



## Pky2101 (14. Dezember 2022)

Bei Fahrrad.de gibts mit dem Code "XMAS" 20% auf ausgewählte Produkte.
Die DVO Diamond 29" 160mm kostet so nur 570€!









						Code XMAS - 4
					

llll➤ Code XMAS +++ Täglich Angebote ✔️ über 600 Top-Marken ✔️ 30 Tage Rückgaberecht ✔️ » Jetzt bei fahrrad.de alles rund ums Fahrrad entdecken!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## schloe (14. Dezember 2022)

https://www.bike24.de/p1644926.html
		


Focus Sam 6.8 für 3.920€ statt 5.699€


----------



## Tobionassis (14. Dezember 2022)

https://www.bike24.de/p1563954.html
		


Trickstuff-Bremsen auf Lager!? Muss hier rein!


----------



## bobons (14. Dezember 2022)

Sehr leichter Alu-Gravel-LRS dank B-Ware-Hinterrad-Schnäppchen:

Boyd Cycling CCC 700C Gravel Disc​
HR als B-Ware für 129 Euro mit 32 Speichen:
https://www.bike24.de/p1706290.html

VR reduziert für 159,99 Euro mit 24 Speichen:
https://www.bike24.de/p1456667.html

Zusammen also 288,99 Euro mit folgenden Eckdaten:

Gewicht LRS 1515 g
Asymmetrische Felge mit nur 395 g
Außenbreite: 29 mm / Maulweite: 25 mm
Profilhöhe: 23 mm
min. Reifenbreite: 30 mm
max. Reifendruck: 70 psi/4,8 bar (vermutlich bei 30 mm-Reifen - reicht)
VR 12x100 mm, HR 12x142 mm
Centerlock
HG-Freilauf mit 72 Rastpunkten!
Aufbauqualität ist mir persönlich unbekannt

Ja, es gibt auch in ALU leichteres, z.B. Newmen Evolution SL X.R.25 mit 1415 g real (mit flacherer Felge, die viel weniger Druck aushält/freigibt: 3,5 statt 4,8 bar).
Aber erst für 600+ Euro.
Oder mit nicht so breiten Felgen.
Oder xxx (beliebiges Gegenargument einfügen).


----------



## emse33 (14. Dezember 2022)

Liteville 301CE Pro Two | Modell 2022 in XL für 6799€ statt 8499€​RockShox Pike Ultimate RC2 DebonAir+ Boost 29" Federgabel schwarz und silber Modell 2023 für 719€​


----------



## freetourer (14. Dezember 2022)

emse33 schrieb:


> Liteville 301CE Pro Two | Modell 2022 in XL für 6799€ statt 8499€​RockShox Pike Ultimate RC2 DebonAir+ Boost 29" Federgabel schwarz und silber Modell 2023 für 719€​



Wo denn?

Etwa bei KomKing?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kamelle (15. Dezember 2022)

Nicht bei KomKing 

*Vaude* Minaki Mid II STX - MTB Schuhe









						Minaki Mid II STX - MTB Schuhe
					

Halbhoher Winter-Bikeschuh: Der Minaki Mid II STX von Vaude    Mit dem Boa-Schnellverschluss ist ein komfortables An- und Ausziehen gewährleistet, eine Nachjustierung ist auch mit Handschuhen schnell und einfach möglich....




					www.bike-discount.de
				




UVP* 230,00 € jetzt € 139,95 ohne BC Code 

Versandkostenfrei da über 100€ ​


----------



## Remux (15. Dezember 2022)

Heute bei BC im Adventskalender:

Oneup Alu Pedale für 89,99€









						OneUp Components Aluminium Plattformpedale
					

OneUp Components Aluminium Plattformpedale - niedrig profiliert und wartungsfreundlich Die OneUp Components Aluminium Plattformpedale überzeugen durch Haltbarkeit, Gewicht und Größe. Ihr Design wurde bis ins kleinste Detail durchdacht. Sie verfügen ü




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## mmfly (15. Dezember 2022)

Bis zu 50 % 
Tectal Race Spin für 115 €



			https://www.pocsports.com/collections/sale-mtb


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Dezember 2022)

Mit dangerholm10 10% auf das gesamte Sortiment bei r2.


----------



## Kamelle (15. Dezember 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Mit dangerholm10 10% auf das gesamte Sortiment bei r2.









						r2-bike.com - Onlineshop für Fahrradteile & Fahrradzubehör
					

Du willst es, Dein Bike will es, wir haben es: Über 30.000 leichte Fahrradteile und -zubehör für Dein MTB und Rennrad. Sichere Bezahlung und schneller Versand.




					r2-bike.com


----------



## gakul (15. Dezember 2022)

BC heute Versandkostenfrei: 
AAXPFL8G


----------



## bikingarni (15. Dezember 2022)

Wahoo Kickr Core für 579 €
https://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/wahoo-kickr-core-x0045580


----------



## homerkills (15. Dezember 2022)

Five Ten Freerider EPS 50€

Secret Deal -Code 1556



			https://www.bike-components.de/de/Five-Ten/Freerider-EPS-MTB-Schuhe-p90310/


----------



## Flo7 (15. Dezember 2022)

Slowbuild hat wieder mal ne Aktion:

Zi30SLA Felgen mit-> https://slowbuild.de/produkt/zi30sla/

370CL LN 36Z Ratchet um 259€
NEW 350 um 359€
Newmen Fade 359€
240 EXP 429€
Trailmech um 480€

oder 
Newmen Performance A30 https://slowbuild.de/produkt/performance30/

370 36Z Ratchet um 199€
Newmen Fade 279€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StelioKontos (16. Dezember 2022)

Carbon TI Boost XD Nabe für 225€ bei R2 mit dem Gutschein dangerholm10



			https://r2-bike.com/CARBON-TI-Hinterradnabe-X-Hub-SL-6-Loch-BOOST-148-XD-fuer-12x148-mm-Steckachse-Freilauf-SRAM-XD-schwarz-32-Loch


----------



## Kamelle (16. Dezember 2022)

Für die die schon alles haben 









						Campagnolo Korkenzieher Big
					

Der Korkenzieher Big von Campagnolo – Symbol italienischen Designs und der italienischen Kultur Freunde der italienischen Wein- und Fahrradkultur werden sich am Big Korkenzieher von Campagnolo besonders erfreuen. Er besteht aus besten Komponenten, ko




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Kamelle (16. Dezember 2022)

55 % Winter-Bundle von GripGrap









						GripGrab Hi-Vis Cycling Essentials Winter-Bundle
					

Für die Übergangszeit: der Ride Windproof Hi-Vis Ganzfinger-Handschuh von GripGrab Das GripGrab Hi-Vis Cycling Essentials Winter-Bundle besteht aus einer Unterhelm-Mütze, einem Schlauchtuch und einem Paar Übergangshandschuhen. Das macht es zur perfek




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Hades1337 (16. Dezember 2022)

POC Kortal Race MIPS für 132€​Mit code xmas12






						POC Kortal Race MIPS Bikehelm - Mountainbike - Bikehelme - Bike - Alle
					

Der POC Kortal Race MIPS Radhelm von POC ist die optimale Wahl für aggressives Riding auf den Trails.  Die robusten Materialien absorbieren im Falle eines Sturzes einen Großteil der Aufprallenergie. Zudem ist der Helm mit der MIPS-Technologie ausgestatte




					www.sportokay.com


----------



## michael66 (17. Dezember 2022)

RockShox
Rockshox Super Deluxe RCT MTB-Dämpfer
230x60
Statt 639€
Für 229€








						Rockshox Super Deluxe RCT MTB-Dämpfer | Zweirad Stadler
					

Rockshox Super Deluxe RCT MTB-Dämpfer - Bessere Bodenhaftung und weniger harte Schläge vom Untergrund - der Luftdämpfer lässt sich exakt und simpel auf dein Gewicht abstimmen. Bei tretlastigen Bergauf




					shop.zweirad-stadler.de


----------



## kordesh (18. Dezember 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rms69 (18. Dezember 2022)

R2-bike mit code *xmas10* 

* Die 105 di2 Gruppe für € 1134,45 ! *



			https://r2-bike.com/SHIMANO-105-Di2-R7100-Komplettgruppe-2x12-Kurbellaenge-1725-mm-SONDERANGEBOT


----------



## 007BVK (18. Dezember 2022)

https://www.delta-bike.de/de/specialized-power-pro-mirror-sattel/p-92625/#p
279€


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Dezember 2022)

XT Upgrade Kit für 293,99 mit dem Code XMAS19


----------



## Neo83 (19. Dezember 2022)

BC Versandkostenfrei 
FGWAJPLZ


----------



## Raumfahrer (19. Dezember 2022)

Kaufe 2 Winter-Skins und erhalte 2 Basisreifen gratis
					

Kaufe 2 Winter Skins … und erhalte 2 Basisreifen GRATIS dazu Statt 216 € jetzt 138 € (spare 78 Euro) Limitiertes Angebot: nur solange der Vorrat reicht! Jetzt Angebot ansehen Höchste Punktzahl bei ADAC, ÖAMTC und TCS im Winterreifentest für Fahrräder Werde modular! Jetzt kaufen Wechsle dein...




					buy.retyre.co
				



Statt 216 € jetzt 138 € (spare 78 Euro)
Limitiertes Angebot: nur solange der Vorrat reicht!
(was aus der Kuriositäten Ecke)


----------



## lieselgangster (19. Dezember 2022)

dirtlej Dirtsuit Core Edition
					

Der Dirtsuit Core Edition von dirtlej für MTB-Fahrspaß bei nasskaltem Wetter Der Dirtsuit von dirtlej in der Core Edition ist ein widerstandsfähiger Rundum-Wetterschutz fürs Mountainbiken mit langen Ärmeln und wahlweise langen oder kurzen Beinen. Die




					www.bike-components.de
				



Dirtsuit für 222€


----------



## Enigma13 (19. Dezember 2022)

Bling:
*XG 1299 12fach copper Kassette 287,99€*


			https://www.bike24.de/p1381483.html
		


weniger Bling: 
*1295 10-50 247,99€*





						SRAM XG-1295 Eagle Kassette 12-fach - 10-50 Zähne - schwarz
					

SRAM ▶ Mit 12 Ritzeln - 10 bis 50 Zähnen. Übersetzungbandbreite von 500 Prozent. Für XD™ DRIVER BODY. ▶ Ausführung: schwarz




					www.bike24.de


----------



## Los-Dellos (19. Dezember 2022)

Hier noch die passende Kette

SRAM XX1 Eagle Kette 12-fach - kupfer 49,99€​


			https://www.bike24.de/p1380872.html?source=SRP&indexName=production_SEARCH_INDEX_DE&objectId=SRA480146&queryId=3ab3551a6bc89c77753477e897ccc900&userToken=cfaefaeb-9c1e-47e4-8c4d-0e3a007a6966


----------



## harni (19. Dezember 2022)

Shimano XT 4 Kolben 249€ bei Bike Discount.
Bremsbeläge N03A Resin mit Kühlrippen


----------



## Enigma13 (19. Dezember 2022)

Ok, this is a weird one:

*Fox Factory Transfer 31.6mm 150mm INKL. Remote 300€:*








						COMMENCAL | FOX TRANSFER FACTORY KASHIMA 150MM 2021 SATTELSTÜTZE
					

COMMENCAL FOX TRANSFER FACTORY KASHIMA 150MM 2021 SATTELSTÜTZE



					www.commencal-store.de
				




Findet man nur direkt über diesen Link und nicht über die Shop-Suche oder Menüs. Gibt offiziell gar keine Fox Sattelstützen da im Shop oO Konnte es eigtl. nicht glauben und hab auf Versand gewartet mit posten - aber Bestellung ging eben raus. Ist damit mindestens 80€ günstiger als sonst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow4EightySix (19. Dezember 2022)

Glaube ist auch ein ganz guter Preis:
SRAM X01 Eagle Trigger Schalthebel mit Klemmung - 12-fach - Lunar - 69,99€​


			https://www.bike24.de/p1383172.html?sku=1329804?utm_source=idealo.de&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=idealode


----------



## Auweh (20. Dezember 2022)

Wiggle...

Nukeproof Mega Alu- Rahmen ohne Dämpfer um knappe 1050€.









						Mega 290 Alloy Mountain Bike Frame No Shock
					

Bestellen Sie Ihre Nukeproof Mega 290 Alloy Mountain Bike Frame No Shock - Rahmen - Full Suspension MTB bei Wiggle Deutschland. Kostenlose Lieferung möglich.




					www.wigglesport.de
				












						Mega 275 Alloy Mountain Bike Frame No Shock
					

Bestellen Sie Ihre Nukeproof Mega 275 Alloy Mountain Bike Frame No Shock - Rahmen - Full Suspension MTB bei Wiggle Deutschland. Kostenlose Lieferung möglich.




					www.wigglesport.de
				




Ländereinstellung AUT, mobiler Link.

Vielleicht werdens noch billiger...2019 gabs mal die Rahmensets mit Dämpfer um ca. 1000€.


----------



## michael66 (20. Dezember 2022)

Sehr geiles Rad mit Öhlinsfahrwerk:
Mondraker Foxy R 29 Modell 2022

Für 2.999,00 €

Statt 4.399,00 €









						Mondraker Foxy R 29" Modell 2022 online kaufen
					

Mondraker Foxy R 29" Modell 2022 findest Du bei StateraBikes.de ✓ schnelle Lieferung ✓ kompetente Beratung ✓ Top Angebote.




					www.staterabikes.de
				











Focus Jam 6.9 Modell 2022

Für 1.999,00 €

Statt 3.299,00 €









						Focus Jam 6.9 Modell 2022 online kaufen
					

Focus Jam 6.9 Modell 2022 findest Du bei StateraBikes.de ✓ schnelle Lieferung ✓ kompetente Beratung ✓ Top Angebote.




					www.staterabikes.de


----------



## steve73 (20. Dezember 2022)

Go Cycle: Yeti ARC Turq 29" Rahmenset inkl. 2023er Fox 34 130 Float Factory Grip2, türkis

2.800€


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Dezember 2022)

Vielleicht nicht das ultimative Schnäppchen, aber brauchbares Werkzeug wird ja selten verramscht:








						Rapid Racer Products Bearing Press & Extraction Tool
					

The Rapid Racer Products Bearing Press & Extraction Tool is suitable to replace the bearings of your suspension swingarm. This Rapid Racing Products Bearing Press &




					www.mantel.com
				




Im Set mit den drei Lager-Adaptern, die ich für mein Bike brauche, habe ich gut 30 € weniger gezahlt, als wenn ich es in nem deutschen Shop hätte bestellen wollen.

(Ja, natürlich gibt es auch noch irgendwelche Sachen vom Asiaten, und natürlich kann man sich für's Austreiben auch mit Nüssen aus dem Ratschenkasten behelfen.)


----------



## Remux (21. Dezember 2022)

Shimano XT 8100 Schaltwerk 10-51 für 67,99€






						Shimano Deore XT RD-M8100-SGS Shadow RD+ Schaltwerk - lang - 1x12-fach
					

Shimano Parts ▶ Shadow RD+ Schaltwerk für den Deore XT 1x12-fach Antrieb. 13er Schaltrollen für mehr Fahrkomfort.




					www.bike24.de


----------



## Stefanambass (23. Dezember 2022)

Sram XG-1275 10-52T für 111€








						SRAM GX XG-1275 12-fach Kassette  | 10-52 Zähne | OEM jetzt bei komking.de kaufen ✓
					

SRAM GX XG-1275 12-fach Kassette  | 10-52 Zähne | OEM jetzt bestellen ✓ schneller Versand |  Top Service | Komking.de




					komking.de


----------



## palatinmartin (23. Dezember 2022)

25 % bei Alpensattel mit DANKE25


----------



## bobons (23. Dezember 2022)

Wieder ein Abverkauf bei Brügelmann und Konsorten:



			https://www.bruegelmann.de/end-of-year-sale-2022/
		


Preisvergleich nicht vergessen im Schnäppchenrausch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hypocrisy76 (23. Dezember 2022)

Gute Angebote bei XXL-Sports in Österreich, in allen Bereichen mit diversen Gutscheincodes
xxlsports.at
xmas25 25€ bei 100€ Einkauf
xmas50 50€ bei 200€ Einkauf


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (23. Dezember 2022)

Fahrräder und Mofas bei Hervis 20/15%



			Hervis Sports
		


Ob das nur was für die ungeliebte Verwandtschaft oder auch für Forenpros ist?


----------



## bobons (23. Dezember 2022)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> Fahrräder und Mofas bei Hervis 20/15%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Salomon Kynthos GTX aus dem Adventskalender für 69 Euro sind nett. Ist aber nicht radspezifisch, daher ein Helmlampen-Angebot für 54 Euro:








						Sigma Buster 1100 HL LED Helmlampe
					

Hinweis zur Rücknahme von Batterien, Akkus und Elektroaltgeräten:Informationen zur Rücknahme und Entsorgung gebrauchter Batterien, Akkumulatoren und Elektrogeräte findest Du hier. Spezifikationen:Ausführung:Helmlampe (weiß)Leuchtmittel:OSRAM LED (2)L




					www.bike-components.de
				




6 Euro günstiger als das nächste Angebot, dafür mit der Chance auf kostenlosen Versand bei b-c.


----------



## TearZz (23. Dezember 2022)

vielleicht für jemand etwas:
ROCKSHOX Federgabel 29" Lyrik Ultimate SA DebonAir 180 mm BOOST 51 mm Offset tapered schwarz | 2021 für 555€​
https://r2-bike.com/ROCKSHOX-Federg...BOOST-51-mm-Offset-tapered-schwarz-2021?jtl=v


----------



## Remux (23. Dezember 2022)

von mydealz geklaut : Occam M30 für 2999€






						Orbea Occam M30 online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Orbea Occam M30 +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Fahrrad Online Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				




Komoot premium und Gutscheine sowie Payback gehen auch noch weg. Somit kommt man mit den richtigen Gutscheinen auf ca 2600€


----------



## PraterRadler (23. Dezember 2022)

Last Tarvo 185 Raw Rahmen - 2999,- €






						TARVO 185 RAW - Angebotsframe
					

Artikeldetail




					www.last-bikes.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hemorider (24. Dezember 2022)

BC Versandkostenfrei: XMAS22


----------



## goldencore (24. Dezember 2022)

Heute noch 35% Rabatt auf Alles bei unleazhed.com


----------



## MarKurte (24. Dezember 2022)

Rimpact V1 im Angebot:


			https://de.rimpactmtb.com/product-page/rimpact-original-with-valves?utm_campaign=ca18c343-d4b4-4dd1-8869-8c4d784cea29&utm_source=so&utm_medium=mail_lp&cid=8aa0f625-f6c1-4879-96da-f5ea483dbf81


----------



## supperharry (25. Dezember 2022)

20-25% für Tyee- Modelle
Propain


----------



## Homer4 (25. Dezember 2022)

1185€ EXT ERA V2 140mm


			https://www.jonito.com/EXT-ERA-V2-140mm


----------



## Flo7 (25. Dezember 2022)

Nicolai St 16 1900€


			https://www.jonito.com/rahmen-federelemente/nicolai-saturn-16-29-frameset-m-44-factory-raw
		


Ibis Ripmo AF inkl DVO 1699€


			https://www.jonito.com/rahmen-federelemente/ibis-ripmo-af-frameset-dvo-topaz-air
		


Yeti Sb 150 um 3400€


			https://www.jonito.com/rahmen-federelemente/yeti-sb150-frameset
		


Des Weiteren gibts auf Tallboy 5, Hightower 3 und Megatower teilweise 32%!!!



			https://www.jonito.com/fahrraeder/santa-cruz-tallboy-5-c-gx-axs-reserve-m-405-matte-taupe-2023
		



			https://www.jonito.com/fahrraeder/santa-cruz-tallboy-5-cc-x01-axs-reserve-l-43-matte-taupe-2023
		



			https://www.jonito.com/fahrraeder/santa-cruz-5010-5-cc-x01-m-405-gloss-red-2023
		



			https://www.jonito.com/fahrraeder/santa-cruz-megatower-2-cc-x01-axs-reserve-air-s-38-trans-blue-2022
		



			https://www.jonito.com/fahrraeder/santa-cruz-nomad-5-cc-x01-coil-reserve-2022
		



			https://www.jonito.com/fahrraeder/santa-cruz-megatower-2-c-gx-axs-reserve-coil-m-405-trans-blue-2022
		



			https://www.jonito.com/fahrraeder/santa-cruz-hightower-3-c-gx-axs-reserve-2023
		



			https://www.jonito.com/fahrraeder/santa-cruz-megatower-2-c-s-kit-m-405-matte-nickel-2022
		


Pivot Switchblade Team 6935€


			https://www.jonito.com/fahrraeder/pivot-switchblade-29-team-xtr-m-394-bass-boat-blue-2023
		


und noch ein paar coole E bikes:


			https://www.jonito.com/e-bikes/forestal-cyon-neon-m-43-metallic-moon-2022
		



			https://www.jonito.com/e-bikes/pivot-shuttle-lt-ride-slx/xt-m-40-bass-boat-tri-tone-2023
		



			https://www.jonito.com/e-bikes/orbea-rise-m10-xl-508-jonito-carbon-raw-2022


----------



## Flo7 (25. Dezember 2022)

Orbea Rallon M-Team um 5669€ CODE BMO10 -> Preis 2023 für das gleiche Modell 7499€









						RALLON M-TEAM Custom
					

Ausstattung:    Modelljahr:  2022  Rahmen:  Orbea Monocoque Race Carbon. Advanced Dynamics 160mm suspension technology. 29" wheels.Concentric Boost 12x148 rear axle. Pure Enduro geometry. Internal cable routing. ISCG05  Gabel:...




					www.bike-mailorder.de
				












						RALLON M-TEAM Golden Sand-Night Black (Matt)
					

FOCUS ON FAST Entwickelt auf den Enduro-Strecken dieser Welt, ist das Rallon die erste Wahl für die Fahrer:innen aus unserem Enduro Race Team. Aber auch auf der schnellen Runde mit den Freund:innen macht das Rallon richtig Spaß....




					www.bike-mailorder.de
				












						RALLON M-TEAM Jade Green Carbon (Gloss)-Stone Silver (Matt)
					

FOCUS ON FAST Entwickelt auf den Enduro-Strecken dieser Welt, ist das Rallon die erste Wahl für die Fahrer:innen aus unserem Enduro Race Team. Aber auch auf der schnellen Runde mit den Freund:innen macht das Rallon richtig Spaß....




					www.bike-mailorder.de


----------



## bobons (26. Dezember 2022)

Ist das günstig? 








						Specialized ENDURO ELITE 29/6FATTIE
					

Sehr gepflegtes Fully Mountainbike mit Sram GX Schaltung. Mit der Öhlins RXF36 Federgabel und dem RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 Dämpfer steht dem…




					www.gebrauchtradstudio.de
				







Geo:








						Enduro Elite 29/6Fattie | Specialized.com
					

Zugegeben, unsere Begeisterung für unser Enduro können wir kaum hinterm Berg halten - genauso wenig alle Rider, die auf einem Enduro talwärts rauschen. In den vergangenen Jahren haben wir nochmal einiges optimiert, wobei wir Bewährtes beibehalten haben. Im Kern ergeben die Veränderungen ein noch...




					www.specialized.com


----------



## boarderking (26. Dezember 2022)

Rallon m20 alle Größen €3679


----------



## boarderking (26. Dezember 2022)

Santa Cruz tall Boy m und xl 4300 statt 5700 (Farbe wechseln für andere Größe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (27. Dezember 2022)

Öhlins 36 m2 29" um 1130€


			https://www.bike24.de/p1345871.html
		



			https://www.bike24.de/p1345862.html
		


Lilienthal AM Tune 27,5" Set 799€


			https://www.bike24.de/p1498467.html
		


Specialized Traverse Carbon 27,5 um 780€


			https://www.bike24.de/p1313241.html


----------



## Flo7 (27. Dezember 2022)

Sram GX Boost Komplettgruppe 323€


			https://www.bike24.de/p1382376.html?sku=1327610
		


Sram GX Upgrade Kit 270€


			https://www.bike24.de/p1382666.html
		


Sram XG 1295 10-50 248€





						SRAM XG-1295 Eagle Kassette 12-fach - 10-50 Zähne - schwarz
					

SRAM ▶ Mit 12 Ritzeln - 10 bis 50 Zähnen. Übersetzungbandbreite von 500 Prozent. Für XD™ DRIVER BODY. ▶ Ausführung: schwarz




					www.bike24.de
				




Xo1 Eagle Schaltwerk 163€


			https://www.bike24.de/p1382890.html
		


Sram AXS Schalthebel mit Rocker 130€


			https://www.bike24.de/p1400114.html
		


Xpedo CXR Pro TI 130€


			https://www.bike24.de/p1228432.html


----------



## Flo7 (27. Dezember 2022)

Ragley Blue Big 453€








						Blue Pig Hardtail Frame -Grey / Deep Sea
					

Bestellen Sie Ihre Ragley Blue Pig Hardtail Rahmen (Grau / Deep Sea) - Rahmen - Hardtail MTB bei Wiggle Deutschland. Kostenlose Lieferung möglich.




					www.wigglesport.de
				




Nukeproof Reactor 290 2023 um 2117€








						Reactor 290 Carbon Frame (RockShox Shock)
					

Bestellen Sie Ihre Nukeproof Reactor 290 Carbonrahmen (RockShox Dämpfer) - Rahmen - Full Suspension MTB bei Wiggle Deutschland. Kostenlose Lieferung möglich.




					www.wigglesport.de
				




Nukeproof Mega 290 Carbon mit EXT 2330€








						Mega 290 Carbon Mountain Bike Frame Medium (EXT Sh
					

Bestellen Sie Ihre Nukeproof Mega 290 Carbon Mountainbike Rahmen Medium (EXT Dämpfer) - Rahmen - Full Suspension MTB bei Wiggle Deutschland. Kostenlose Lieferung möglich.




					www.wigglesport.de
				




Nukeproof Horizon Carbon Riser 62,5€








						Horizon Carbon Riser Bar
					

Bestellen Sie Ihr Nukeproof Horizon Carbon Riser Fahrradlenker - Riser-Lenker bei Wiggle Deutschland. SPAREN SIE 55%. Kostenlose Lieferung möglich.




					www.wigglesport.de
				




Brand X Ascend Dropper in 100mm inkl remote 62€








						Ascend Dropper Seatpost (100, 125 and 150)
					

Bestellen Sie Ihr Brand-X Ascend 01 Dropper Sattelstütze - absenkbare Sattelstützen bei Wiggle Deutschland. SPAREN SIE 64%. Kostenlose Lieferung möglich.




					www.wigglesport.de
				




Michelin Force Am2 Competition 29x2,4 um 36€








						Force AM2 Competition Line TLR Foldable Tyre
					

Bestellen Sie Ihre Michelin Force AM2 Competition Line TLR Foldable Tyre - Reifen bei Wiggle Deutschland. Kostenlose Lieferung möglich.




					www.wigglesport.de


----------



## michael66 (27. Dezember 2022)

Manitou Mezzer Expert 494 €





						Mezzer Expert Suspension Fork
					

Bestellen Sie Ihr Manitou Mezzer Expert Federgabel - Federgabeln bei Wiggle Deutschland. SPAREN SIE 23%. Kostenlose Lieferung möglich.




					www.wigglesport.de
				



.


----------



## davez (27. Dezember 2022)

Diverse Komplettbikes u.a. Specialized, Cannondale, Orbea. Kona, NS Bikes usw mit hohen Rabatten bei Bike24



			https://www.bike24.de/sale/kategorie-0?dynamicAttributes%5B31%5D%5B0%5D=393&searchTerm=&sort=discount_desc


----------



## davez (27. Dezember 2022)

Yeti ARC Rahmen 1.799



			https://www.bike24.de/p1518105.html?source=SRP&indexName=production_SEARCH_INDEX_DE&objectId=YCC553499&queryId=b7e17bbcda01a227fc952b59236d1e61&userToken=b9643e00-be83-4e60-aeec-65749b160c1c


----------



## dzmitryt (27. Dezember 2022)

Hayes Dominion A4 Bremsen in schwarz für 250€:









						Hayes Dominion A4 MTB Disc Brake | Chain Reaction
					

Hayes Dominion A4 MTB Disc Brake - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## Ahija (27. Dezember 2022)

10% auf Alles bei https://www.platzangst.com/ - inkl. bereits reduzierter Ware.
Code: PLA10

Gravelkategorie hat derzeit -30%. Wird direkt im Warenkorb abgezogen.


----------



## Catsoft (27. Dezember 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Yeti ARC Rahmen 1.799
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1518105.html?source=SRP&indexName=production_SEARCH_INDEX_DE&objectId=YCC553499&queryId=b7e17bbcda01a227fc952b59236d1e61&userToken=b9643e00-be83-4e60-aeec-65749b160c1c


Bei Gocycle € 100,-- günstiger. In S sogar 400! https://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/de/a/60657/kw/Yeti-ARC-Turq-29-Rahmen/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobthecat (27. Dezember 2022)

Santa Cruz Bronson V4 Carbon C R Kit | Modell 2022 jetzt bei komking.de kaufen ✓
					

✓ Ab Lager ➤ Santa Cruz Bronson V4 Carbon C R Kit | Modell 2022 jetzt bestellen | schneller Versand  | Top Service |  Komking.de




					komking.de
				




Bronson V4 jedoch nur in Large 22% Reduziert auf 3899€

Newmen Evolution SL 30 für 499€ statt 689€ und Evolution A 30 für 399€









						Newmen Evolution SL A.30 29" Laufradsatz jetzt bei komking.de kaufen ✓
					

Newmen Evolution SL A.30 29" Laufradsatz jetzt bestellen ✓ schneller Versand |  Top Service | Komking.de




					komking.de
				











						Newmen Evolution A.30 29" Laufradsatz jetzt bei komking.de kaufen ✓
					

Newmen Evolution A.30 29" Laufradsatz jetzt bestellen ✓ schneller Versand |  Top Service | Komking.de




					komking.de


----------



## JDEM (27. Dezember 2022)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...fter+X-Mas+Sale+|+2022+|+de+|+all+|+nl+|+KW52 

XG1299 in verschiedensten Ausführungen für 299€


----------



## harni (28. Dezember 2022)

Bei Rabe gibt's teilweise ordentlich Rabatt auf Kompletträder.
Z. Beispiel Nomad 27,5 mit 25%





						Santa Cruz Nomad 5 C S-Kit Oxblood and Tan 2022 - RABE Bike
					

Enduro Santa Cruz 2022 - Nomad 5 C S-Kit in der Farbe Oxblood and Tan jetzt kaufen bei RABE Bike - Bestpreisgarantie!




					www.rabe-bike.de
				




aber auch coole Kids MTBs orbea laufey H10






						Orbea Laufey 27 H10  Blue Grey/Bright Red 2022 - RABE Bike
					

Kinderfahrrad 2022 - Das Orbea Laufey 27 H10  in der Farbe  Blue Grey/Bright Red jetzt bestellen bei RABE Bike - Bestpreisgarantie




					www.rabe-bike.de
				



Gruß harni


----------



## Flo7 (28. Dezember 2022)

Newmen Evolution Sl A30 29" um 499€








						Newmen Evolution SL A.30 29" Laufradsatz jetzt bei komking.de kaufen ✓
					

Newmen Evolution SL A.30 29" Laufradsatz jetzt bestellen ✓ schneller Versand |  Top Service | Komking.de




					komking.de
				




auch als Mullet:








						Newmen Evolution SL A.30 Mullet Laufradsatz jetzt bei komking.de kaufen ✓
					

Newmen Evolution SL A.30 Mullet Laufradsatz jetzt bestellen ✓ schneller Versand |  Top Service | Komking.de




					komking.de
				




G2 RSC um 199€








						SRAM G2 RSC Scheibenbremsen Set 2022 | OEM jetzt bei komking.de kaufen ✓
					

SRAM G2 RSC Scheibenbremsen Set 2022 | OEM jetzt bestellen ✓ schneller Versand |  Top Service | Komking.de




					komking.de


----------



## harni (28. Dezember 2022)

SRAM Eagle XG-1295 12-fach bei Rose 11-50 für 265€ 
Edit. Gibt bessere Preise


----------



## Flo7 (28. Dezember 2022)

harni schrieb:


> SRAM Eagle XG-1295 12-fach bei Rose 11-50 für 265€
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zu teuer





						SRAM XG-1295 Eagle Kassette 12-fach - 10-50 Zähne - schwarz
					

SRAM ▶ Mit 12 Ritzeln - 10 bis 50 Zähnen. Übersetzungbandbreite von 500 Prozent. Für XD™ DRIVER BODY. ▶ Ausführung: schwarz




					www.bike24.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (29. Dezember 2022)

Sram X01  Eagle 12x Kette bei bike24 für 34,99 zzgl. Versand.



			https://www.bike24.de/p1174896.html?sku=624625


----------



## boarderking (29. Dezember 2022)

Passt zur Kette und ist BILLIGER


----------



## Viersen222 (29. Dezember 2022)

GX Eagle Kassette 111€









						SRAM GX XG-1275 12-fach Kassette  | 10-52 Zähne | OEM jetzt bei komking.de kaufen ✓
					

SRAM GX XG-1275 12-fach Kassette  | 10-52 Zähne | OEM jetzt bestellen ✓ schneller Versand |  Top Service | Komking.de




					komking.de


----------



## Kimbo1986 (29. Dezember 2022)

Viersen222 schrieb:


> GX Eagle Kassette 111€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


,💪


----------



## supperharry (30. Dezember 2022)

EVOLINK Frameset


----------



## DocB (30. Dezember 2022)

Schwarz ist schön








						XG-1295 Eagle™ Zahnkranz 10 - 52 Zähne | ROSE Bikes
					

520% - die Bandbreite deiner SRAM Eagle™ Träume!  <br /> Mit der Übera




					www.rosebikes.de
				



(aber keine Farbe, dafür "günstig")


----------



## andi82 (30. Dezember 2022)

POC VPD Air+ Shirt - 138€ - Amazon


----------



## silent2608 (30. Dezember 2022)

Commencal Meta SX Frame 2022 | Chain Reaction
					

Commencal Meta SX Frame 2022 - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com
				




Meta SX 2022 Rahmen M,L,XL *1364€*


----------



## Flysipu (30. Dezember 2022)

NX EAGLE DUB Gruppe mit Kurbel. Bestpreis, vor allem für die 170mm Kurbel. https://www.wigglesport.de/sram-nx-eagle-dub-gruppenset-12-fach

Den gleichen Preis gibt's natürlich auch bei CRC.


----------



## morph027 (1. Januar 2023)

Formula Cura ohne Scheiben 149,90. Sicher schneller da als RCZ 






						Formula Cura 4 Scheibenbremse online günstig bei HIBIKE kaufen
					

Jenseits der Erwartungen die Cura 4 Mit der Cura 4 hat sich Formula ein sehr ehrgeiziges Ziel gesetzt; sie haben versucht ihre eigenen Erwartungen zu übertreffen. Die Richtung war von Anfang an klar, eine Bremse zu schaffen, die in Bezug auf Leistung ihresgleichen sucht. Die Cura 4 wurde aus den...




					www.hibike.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hip91 (1. Januar 2023)

morph027 schrieb:


> Formula Cura ohne Scheiben 149,90. Sicher schneller da als RCZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aufpassen ist nur eine Seite VR oder HR! 

GX Gruppe zum guten Preis: 


			https://www.bike24.de/p1382376.html
		


Gruß Andreas


----------



## Homer4 (2. Januar 2023)

76,50€ Five Ten Freerider Pro Mid V Herren MTB Schuhe
Aus meiner Sicht, der beste Winterschuh. Mit Hose auch optisch voll in Ordnung






						Five Ten Freerider Pro Mid V Herren MTB Schuhe - Bikeschuhe - Bike - Herren
					

Die Five Ten Freerider Pro Mid V Herren MTB Schuhe ergänzen den beliebten Five Ten Freerider Pro um einen Klettverschluss und eine mittelhohe Primeknit-Knöchelmanschette.  Die stoßfeste Zehenbox und die D30-Innenknöchelpolsterung bieten eine verbesserte




					www.sportokay.com


----------



## Innsbruuucker (2. Januar 2023)

Top Fuel GX AXS 22 -30%





						Trek Top Fuel 9.8 GX AXS 29" 2022 Cross Country Bike - Cross Country & Trail - Mountainbike - Bike - Alle
					

Das Top Fuel 9.8 ist ein vollgefedertes Carbon-Mountainbike für alle, die sich nicht einschränken lassen wollen. Weder bei den Teilen noch beim Einsatzzweck. Dieses Paket vereint Highend-Parts, eine drahtlose elektronische Schaltung und einen leichten Car




					www.sportokay.com
				




Giant Reign zwischen 30 und 36% 





						Enduro online kaufen | Sportokay
					

Enduro - Das perfekte Mountainbike für deine Fahrt. ✓Top-Marken ✓Günstiger Preis ✓Zuverlässige Lieferung




					www.sportokay.com


----------



## LTB (2. Januar 2023)

Onza Porcupine TRC MTB Faltreifen - 27.5x2.40 Zoll - schwarz/skinwall​*~39€* und lieferbar 



			https://www.bike24.de/p1373052.html


----------



## Sven_Kiel (2. Januar 2023)

zum Glück ;-) nicht in L (wunderschönes bike)
Wilier URTA SLR - 29" SRAM GX AXS in S !! für 4490€​


			https://www.bike24.de/p1651902.html


----------



## HarryBeast (2. Januar 2023)

Feedback Sports Range Drehmomentschlüssel mit Bitset zum halben Preis.
https://www.bike24.de/p1290971.html


----------



## danimaniac (2. Januar 2023)

23% auf POC bei maciag mit POC23


----------



## Innsbruuucker (2. Januar 2023)

Sweet Trailblazer 54€ statt 150€ mit SALE10

Poc Otocon in Grün 135 statt 270


----------



## Jandy (2. Januar 2023)

HarryBeast schrieb:


> Feedback Sports Range Drehmomentschlüssel mit Bitset zum halben Preis.
> https://www.bike24.de/p1290971.html


Dieser „Drehmoment Schlüssel“ war nie im Leben diesen UVP Preis wert..
Gibt’s ohne die Tasche für 22 Eur beim Fahrrad Franz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MAX01 (2. Januar 2023)

Magura MT 5 Set 124€

Mit Scheiben und Adapter 179€


----------



## dinooo (3. Januar 2023)

MAX01 schrieb:


> Magura MT 5 Set
> 
> Mit Scheiben und Adapter 179€


Jeweils ohne OVP, ohne olive und ohne pin.
.

Hier alles noch günstiger:

Bike24, Bremsen + Scheiben für 131,99€


----------



## Mircwidu (3. Januar 2023)

Cane Creek DBair IL bei bike24 für 249,99 in verschiedenen Längen





						Cane Creek Double Barrel Air IL Dämpfer
					

Cane Creek ▶ High-End Trail, XC, Enduro Luftdämpfer mit sehr weitem Einstellbereich.




					www.bike24.de


----------



## Scili (3. Januar 2023)

Endlich!


----------



## rohood (3. Januar 2023)

Fox Mainframe MIPS ohne Größenangabe aber dafür für knapp 36€ falls jemand sein Glück probieren möchte


----------



## Scili (3. Januar 2023)

Scili schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1612832
> Endlich!


Edit:
Günstigster Anbieter 119,50 INCL. Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (4. Januar 2023)

Fidlock: JETZT 20% SICHERN UND VERSANDKOSTENFREI BESTELLEN MIT DEM CODE 4U22


----------



## prolink (4. Januar 2023)

Fox 38 Factory um 810€ mit Rabatt code Sale10





						Fox 38 Float 170mm Grip2 44mm 27,5" 2021 Federgabel - Federgabel & Dämpfer - Komponenten - Bike - Alle
					

Die neue Fox Factory Float 38 Federgabel. Alle revolutionären Merkmale der neuen 36 verpackt in einem superstarken Chassis, das speziell für modernes, hartes Enduro-Racing mit langen Federwegen entwickelt wurde: Die brandneue 38 steht an der Startlinie! W




					www.sportokay.com


----------



## Pintie (4. Januar 2023)

Als zusatzinfo... nur die 27,5" mit 160mm  aber alle anderen größen gibts da gerade auch zum guten Kurs


----------



## 1b6l (4. Januar 2023)

...


----------



## harni (4. Januar 2023)

Nukeproof Horizon Carbon Lenker für 62€ bei CRC








						Nukeproof Horizon Carbon Riser Bars | Chain Reaction
					

Nukeproof Horizon Carbon Riser Bars - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com
				




XTR 2x12 Kurbel 240€








						Shimano XTR M9100 12sp MTB Chainset | Chain Reaction
					

Shimano XTR M9100 12sp MTB Chainset - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com
				




Manitou Mezzer expert 486€








						Manitou Mezzer Expert Suspension Fork | Chain Reaction
					

Manitou Mezzer Expert Suspension Fork - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## Scili (5. Januar 2023)

osbow schrieb:


> Fidlock: JETZT 20% SICHERN UND VERSANDKOSTENFREI BESTELLEN MIT DEM CODE 4U22


Nochmals... kein guter Deal... selbst bei 20% Rabatz...

Random das erst beste Produkt auf der Fidlock- Seite als Beispiel genommen:
Fidlock TWIST x KEEGO bottle 600 + bike base​59,99 - 20%= 47,99

Hier ab 43,95 incl. Versand.


			https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/202072680_-twist-x-keego-bottle-600-bike-base-fidlock.html


----------



## ilfer (5. Januar 2023)

Specialized S-WORKS TURBO LEVO SL - 29" Carbon E-MTB Rahmenset - 2022 - carbon / bronze foil​Größe S oder M
Nur 4.000 Euro statt 7.000 UVP.


			https://www.bike24.de/p1393164.html


----------



## grobi59 (5. Januar 2023)

SHIMANO SLX RD-M7120 Schaltwerk SHADOW RD+ 2 x 12-fach​25,60€








						SLX RD-M7120 Schaltwerk SHADOW RD+ 2 x 12-fach | ROSE Bikes
					

Zeitgleich mit der Deore XT adaptiert SHIMANO die Kompatibilität seine




					www.rosebikes.de


----------



## Rumpelchen (Samstag um 21:54)

https://www.alpha-bikes.de/Komponenten/Reifen.html

Alle vorrätigen Specialized Reifen 50 % reduziert ✌️


----------



## Maffin_ (Samstag um 21:56)

Sehr effektiver Kettenreiniger:



			https://r2-bike.com/CERAMICSPEED-Antriebsreiniger-Ufo-Clean-Drivetrain-1000-ml-SONDERANGEBOT?iso=DE&gclid=CjwKCAiAqt-dBhBcEiwATw-ggCAbvnHedfG5apx3Pw1t_z_Lo-yuPhTFNuux7ZSt1ckNWwk1UobqQhoCRYcQAvD_BwE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AgentZero0 (Sonntag um 09:14)

*SRAM* *Eagle XG-1295 12-fach Zahnkranz 10-50
235,59€








						Eagle XG-1295 12-fach Zahnkranz | ROSE Bikes
					

Frei und schwerelos dahinzugleiten – mit diesem Ideal von einem Adler




					www.rosebikes.de
				



*


----------



## DeluXer (Sonntag um 18:37)

Garmin Sensoren

Deal of the day: Garmin Unisex - Adults Access, Bike Speed and Cadence Sensor 2, Black, One Size. https://amzn.eu/d/76L4vge


----------



## Stefanambass (Sonntag um 19:45)

Shimano SLX BR-M7120 (4 Kolben) Bremse für 201,98€

Vorne 94,99€


			https://www.bike24.de/p1325408.html
		


Hinten 106,99€


			https://www.bike24.de/p1325412.html


----------



## Kay_meinMTBde (Montag um 12:59)

Watzup in Oberhausen haut jede Menge Vorjahresmodelle raus: 
Im Moment sind nur reduzierte Bikes, in deren virtuellem Schaufenster drin, daher verlinke ich auf die Shop-Startseite: https://shop.watzup.bike/


----------



## Drahtacus (Montag um 14:27)

Für unschlagbare 26,99 gibts den USWE A3 bei Amazon. Das ist nicht die 15L Version wie die Überschrift vermuten lässt.


----------



## frittenullnull (Montag um 19:57)

der gute @Simon Katsch  hat günstige bremsscheiben für mich gefunden   

TRICKSTUFF Bremsscheibe Dächle HD 

203 = 30 €
180 = 25 €



			https://r2-bike.com/TRICKSTUFF-Bremsscheibe-Daechle-HD-203-Heavy-Duty
		










						TRICKSTUFF Bremsscheibe Dächle HD 180 Heavy-Duty, 30,00 €
					

TRICKSTUFF Bremsscheibe Dächle HD 180 Heavy-Duty Trickstuff-Bremsscheiben sind seit vielen Jahren erste Wahl, wenn besonders hohe Beanspruchung beim Bremsen




					r2-bike.com


----------



## Viersen222 (Montag um 20:32)

Sehr guter Kurs:

Yeti Cycles ARC - T-Series 29" Carbon MTB Rahmen - 2022 - Dom​


			https://www.bike24.de/p1518077.html
		


Sogar noch in L und XL verfügbar  Die Farbe gibt es 2023 nimmer

Aber Achtung: Boost 55mm Kurbel notwendig!


----------



## haga67 (Dienstag um 22:00)

*RockShox* Lyrik Ultimate Charger 3 RC2 29" 160mm DebonAir+ Tapered Boost​für 549,99:









						Lyrik Ultimate Charger 3 RC2 29" 160mm DebonAir+ Tapered Boost
					

Super reibungsarme SKF-Dichtungen und Maxima-Plush-Dämpfungsöl arbeiten Hand in Hand, um Reibung und Geräuschentwicklung zu reduzieren und dir eine unvergleichliche Gabelperformance zu bieten: Von Sonnenaufgang bis zum...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## drumtim85 (Gestern um 08:34)

Derzeit bekommt man bei SR-Suntour-Amerika einen TRI AIR2 3CR zu jeder Durolux 36/38 EQ oder Auron EQ in der gewünschten Einbaulänge/Hub geschenkt.

https://www.srsuntour.us/collections/rear-shock/products/tri-air2-3cr


Code: *ENDUROFORK*



*SPECIAL LIMITED TIME OFFER
 Qualifying Models
 DUROLUX36 EQ RC2 15QLC2 TI
 DUROLUX38 EQ RC2 20LH2
 AURON35 EQ RC2 15QLC2 TI
 Buy One Get A TriAir2 For Free!*
Use code: *ENDUROFORK* at checkout, to automatically apply the discount to your order. Offer valid for Durolux36/38 EQ and Auron35 EQ forks only.​



Da der Shop in Amerika sitzt kommen aber Einfuhrabgaben drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chief-Roberts84 (Gestern um 16:10)

Manitou Mezzer Expert 29 für 499,-

Edit: Sorry... Refurbished hab ich übersehen. Da war ich wohl zu schnell.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (Gestern um 16:13)

Chief-Roberts84 schrieb:


> Manitou Mezzer Expert 29 für 499,-


Sry, dass ich in diesem Faden kommentiere, aber nur zur Info:

*REFURBISHED PRODUKT* - GABEL MANITOU MEZZER EXPERT 29 | BOOST 15X110MM | OFFSET 44 | SCHWARZ​


----------



## mzonq (Gestern um 16:29)

DMR Vault V2 für 60Euro






						DMR Vault V2 Pedale (Exclusive) | Chain Reaction
					

DMR Vault V2 Pedale (Exclusive) - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## Biker 82 (Gestern um 16:39)

30% bei Spatzwear


----------



## Stemminator (Gestern um 20:04)

Magura MT5 mit 230mm + 180mm Scheiben für 132€ inkl. Versand.



			https://www.bike24.de/p1694790.html


----------



## Stefanambass (Gestern um 20:30)

Shimano SLX BR-M7120 (ohne OVP) für 189€









						SLX BR-M7120 Scheibenbremsen-Set
					

Standfeste 4-Kolben-Scheibenbremse mit super Bremskraft für vorne und hinten: SLX BR-M7120 von Shimano   Die neue SLX kommt wahlweise mit einer Zwei-Kolben-Bremse für den Cross-Country-Bereich oder einer Vier-Kolben-Bremse...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## makko1083 (Gestern um 21:18)

Keine Ahnung ob ich das hier an der richtigen Stelle poste?!

POC VPD Torso für günstiges Geld


----------



## Flo7 (Gestern um 21:44)

Nonplus Hinterradnabe 12x148mm MIcrospline V1 um 350€



			https://r2-bike.com/NONPLUS-COMPONENTS-Hinterradnabe-6-Loch-schwarz-12x148-mm-BOOST-Freilauf-Shimano-Micro-Spline-28-Loch


----------



## Stefanambass (Heute um 07:07)

Newmen Evolution SL A.30 29" Laufradsatz mit XD oder Micro Spline für 499€








						Newmen Evolution SL A.30 29" Laufradsatz jetzt bei komking.de kaufen ✓
					

Newmen Evolution SL A.30 29" Laufradsatz jetzt bestellen ✓ schneller Versand |  Top Service | Komking.de




					komking.de
				




Gibts auch als Mullet oder 27,5" für den selben Preis.


----------



## StelioKontos (Heute um 13:07)

Bei Bike24 gibts einige SRAM Ketten und Kassetten günstig.

z.B.
X01-Kette 34,99€


			https://www.bike24.de/p1174896.html?searchTerm=x01%20kett&source=SBP&indexName=production_SEARCH_INDEX_DE&objectId=SRA274713&queryId=93ee89473b0f3b3661143e4704b561c6&userToken=be263fed-c032-44c0-b95c-820b4d509366
		


GX-Kassette 123,99€


			https://www.bike24.de/p1381465.html?source=SRP&indexName=production_SEARCH_INDEX_DE&objectId=SRA480707&queryId=aa2f4242008c273542ada890208fee1f&userToken=be263fed-c032-44c0-b95c-820b4d509366


----------



## metalbks (Heute um 15:45)

Evolution SL A.30 29" CL Shimano Micro Spline Boost Hinterrad‌
					

Dank der neuen Newmen Fade Nabentechnologie ist dieses highend Aluminium Laufrad extrem leise und sorgt somit für ein völlig neues Fahrgefühl. Das Evolution SL A.30 Laufrad ist definitiv nicht der limitierende Faktor wenn...




					www.bike-discount.de
				












						Evolution SL A.30 29" CL Boost Vorderrad
					

Dank der neuen Newmen Fade Nabentechnologie ist dieses highend Aluminium Laufrad extrem leise und sorgt somit für ein völlig neues Fahrgefühl. Das Evolution SL A.30 Laufrad ist definitiv nicht der limitierende Faktor wenn...




					www.bike-discount.de
				




Günstiger SL A 30 Laufradsatz. Gibt auch noch 27,5 usw. .


----------

